#maas 2013-03-11
<carl_memsql> anyone around?  I am looking for some help with finding a avahi boot image
<carl_memsql> the url here is dead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/AvahiBoot
<carl_memsql> not sure if it is just a ubuntu live image that is preconfigured with avahi or if it's something else
<carl_memsql> any help would be very appreciated
<AskUbuntu> MaaS Enlistment through 12.10 installation CD fails (SIGKILL problem) | http://askubuntu.com/q/266510
<mattrae> hi, i have nodes that didn't get added to the dns zone file (maas 1.2). I add the records manually but they are removed whenever maas regenerates the zone file. i suspect there is a db table where the the zone file gets generated from that wasn't updated when the machines were installed.
<mattrae> do i need to update the database? one suggestion was to rename the node and name it back, but these nodes are already deployed with services
<mattrae> also sometimes bind is not being reloaded when the zone file is updated and a manual reload fixes that
<mattrae> carl_memsql: the image that maas uses should have avahi. i believe you just need to set your domain to .local for it to work. i've found it to be kinda unreliable though
<mattrae> oops he's gone
<mattrae> bigjools, roaksoax: around? maas is intermittantly not adding records to the zone file. seems like the nodes must not be in the table that the zone file is populated from. each time the zone file is regenerated the same hosts are missing
<mattrae> maas 1.2. other than that the nodes seem fine
<mattrae> is there some table i can add those nodes to so that the zone file gets generated correctly?
<AskUbuntu> Does MaaS have any log? | http://askubuntu.com/q/266629
<roaksoax> mattrae: what interface are you using?
<roaksoax> for DNS/DHCP management
<roaksoax> mattrae: is there anything on the logs? anything on syslog? (such as apparmor?)
#maas 2013-03-12
<bigjools> mattrae: that usually indicates a dhcp leases parsing problem
<mattrae> bigjools: thx, yeah i was seeing the leases file still show the hostname as maas-enlist for hosts that were deployed.. unless i was confused
<bigjools> the leases file doesn't have hostnames, what do you mean?
<mattrae> bigjools, roaksoax here's some of the different errors i've received. i think i saw a validation error regarding a mac address as well. http://pastebin.com/WKcBv9zt
<bigjools> mattrae: that paste means nothing to me, I need to see actual logs
<mattrae> bigjools: those are the exceptions raised. i had to write them down. i'll see if i can get better logs
<mattrae> bigjools: regarding the hostname in the leases file, its 'client-hostname'. looks like thats sent by the client.. i'm just trying to find other symptoms that could possibly be related to why some nodes are not being added to the zone file. thats my main issue, and
<bigjools> mattrae: the primary reason in my experience is that there's something funky in the leases file that prevents maas from parsing it
<bigjools> the DNS entries are all driven from there
<bigjools> so first check that your expected IP/MAC is in there and then check the logs
<bigjools> the leases file format is fragile :/
<mattrae> ah sweet, so if i'm able to fix the leases file that may fix the zone file?
<bigjools> no, it might be a parsing bug
<mattrae> cool well that gives me some hints.. i'll look at the leases file
<bigjools> or it could just be that the leases file is not getting parsed at all
<mattrae> ahh ok, i'll keep that in mind when i look at it again tomorrow
<bigjools> make sure that the celery log shows the job running
<AskUbuntu> How to delete a MaaS node which is in 'commissioning' state? | http://askubuntu.com/q/266924
<mattrae> roaksoax: i'll try to get more logs from maas/libvirt/syslog today. right now we're working around the dns issue by manually editing the zone file to add records it forgot to add. if i can continue doing that I will to get the rest of the nodes deployed.
<mattrae> roaksoax: we were running into additional problems deploying to nodes though, juju could not find machines that were 'Ready'. I tried different constraints and removing constraints. it could have been a typo so we're trying to add those nodes again today
<roaksoax> mattrae: ok remember to clearout constraints as they seem to be permanent
<roaksoax> or "global"
<mgz> `juju set-constraints arch= cpu= mem=` should be enough if you're reusing a bootstrapped environment but don't have any services
<mgz> ah, sorry, =any, not =
<roaksoax> mattrae: ^^
<mgz> generally you want to do `juju destroy-environment` if you've made maas config changes, which will blow away most juju settings except those you have locally in ~/.juju/environments.yaml
<mattrae> roaksoax, mgz: sweet that will help. i'll make sure there are no constraints
<mattrae> roaksoax: right now we are enlisting a node and getting an exception of "one or more MAC addresses is invalid". I have a printout of the exception and the lease
<mattrae> roaksoax: the maas interface shows that the node is declared. is this exception something to worry about?
<roaksoax> uhmm if it got enlisted dont think so
<mattrae> cool sounds good
<mattrae> roaksoax, bigjools: i am leaning strongly on the issue of nodes not getting added to dns being related to the leases file. i see that the leases file has different info for nodes that are added to dns and nodes that aren't. i'll work on getting the leases file to examine
<roaksoax> mattrae: that might be related to an issue in isc-dhcp
<mattrae> there is a private lp bug opened to track the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-advantage/+bug/1154184
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1154184 not found
<bigjools> roaksoax: hey
<bigjools> when is the sru planned?
#maas 2013-03-13
<roaksoax> bigjools: o/
<bigjools> yo
<roaksoax> bigjools: yo!
<roaksoax> whats up? :)
<bigjools> should I ask what time it is there? :)
<roaksoax> 1.10 am :)
<bigjools> nice
<roaksoax> i drank colombian coffee and cant sleep :/
<bigjools> I am only 14h ahead of you then :)
<roaksoax> heh:)
<bigjools> when's the SRU going out mate?
<roaksoax> bigjools: i uploaded on friday
<roaksoax> gonna ping ppl tomorrow
<bigjools> ah it's in -proposed
<roaksoax> (or later today)
<bigjools> there's another fix to go in, sadly, but I think you know.  It can wait for later anyway.
<roaksoax> bigjools: i can still upload i think
<bigjools> that'd be good
<roaksoax> will look into that tomorrow/later today
<bigjools> just need to check the "fix committed" stuff on 1.2 that is not milestoned
<bigjools> I'll release the milestone once it's all in updates
<roaksoax> ok cool
 * bigjools high-fives roaksoax
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah finally we are almost done \o/
<bigjools> it's been a long road ...
<roaksoax> indeed
<roaksoax> but almost there :)
<AskUbuntu> Howto perform OpenStack upgrade from Essex to Folsom on juju maas | http://askubuntu.com/q/267256
<AskUbuntu> UBUNTU MaaS Region and Cluster Controller in One Box | http://askubuntu.com/q/267284
<melmoth> is there any doc on how to use /usr/sbin/maas-import-pxe-files in an environment not connectetr to the internet ?
<melmoth> like, downloading the iso manually, and feeding them into maas ?
<roaksoax> melmoth: no... you need internet connection. it is a requirement
<melmoth> racedo, here i am :-)
<racedo> hey melmoth
<racedo> hi roaksoax melmoth is trying to setup an offline environment with maas using mirrors
<melmoth> so, i have a problem, i m trying to use maas (1.2+bzr1360+dfsg-0ubuntu1~ppa1) on a lab not connected to internet
<melmoth> i have used reprepro to mirror archives.ubuntu.com (main updates security restricted and universe)
<melmoth> i also have mirrored in a separate subdir the ppa for juju and for maas (so i can install maas)
<melmoth> now, i have maas installed, but when i start a node, it try to contact archives.ubuntu.com
<racedo> melmoth: when enlisting the nodes, do they try to go online to pull the packages?
<melmoth> yes
<racedo> is it cloud-init configuring sources.list?
<melmoth> i want to be able to tell the machines where are my repos, and not to use the real upstream one
<melmoth> i have no idea
<melmoth> i never had to add anything related to cloud init anywhere before
<melmoth> btw, this is the step by step doc http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pierre-amadio/+junk/c6100-isolated-maas-deployment/view/head:/README.txt
<melmoth> basically just how to set reprepro
<melmoth> i know some people workarouned this by trying to play with name resoltuion
<melmoth> and have archive.ubuntu.com point to the local repo, but i m not sure this is a good idea.
<melmoth> (plus i m not sure where to do that anyway ;-) )
<melmoth> i would rather have the preseed file changed so they use _my_  mirrors.
<racedo> melmoth: the images may already contain this, we may have to modify them
<racedo> check /var/lib/maas/ephemeral/precise/ephemeral/amd64/20121008
<melmoth> hmmm
<racedo> hep
<melmoth> that s a good idea
<racedo> sudo mount -o loop disk.img
<racedo> and check the sources.list
<melmoth> yeh, i m trying that
<melmoth> looks good
<roaksoax> melmoth: its probably easier to makecloud init do the repo change
<roaksoax> smoser: ^^
<melmoth> i dont know, i never used any mirror tool. I first try with apt-mirror, then i have been told to use reprepro because it ll be easier
<melmoth> note that one of the trick also is, i want to have a mirror with all the ppa stuff needed. reason is, i dont want anything to do with injecting gpg key with ppa styff
<melmoth> cause it ll be just fail too
<melmoth> grumble, still trying to access security and archive repo
<roaksoax> melmoth: i mean makr cloud iniy use the internal repo
<roaksoax> melmoth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/144393/how-to-let-maas-cloud-init-client-select-internal-mirror
<melmoth> oh
<smoser> melmoth, you can probably accomplish this. but you might have to chagne the commissioning_user_data and the enlistment_userdata.
<smoser> i *think* if you change the preseed that that will get refelected through and 'stick' after installation
<smoser> doing this via  proxy "should work" without any tampering from trunk now.
<smoser> but i'm not sure about full mirror
<melmoth> that seems to be for the old version of maas, is it not ? (the above ask ubuntu link)
<smoser> (personally, i'd recommend proxy)
<roaksoax> melmoth: (yeah but thats somethibg similar)
<melmoth> i did try to change the preseed file in the generic file.
<melmoth> without success
<smoser> the link above is something that i expect is now fixed.
<smoser> (as maas tells cloud-init to 'apt_prserve_sources_list: true' itself)
<melmoth> even if you are behind a proxy, things fail (that s my personnal problem for 3 monthes now), as soon as you need a ppa.
<melmoth> but anyway, in this particular case, the pre requisite is "completly isolated network"
<roaksoax> melmoth: yeah ppa's behind proxy indeed fail but there are work arounds
<smoser> melmoth, you can proxy ppa for sure. squid-deb-proxy needs tweaking to make it do that. but you can do it. and it is not 100% offline, but its pretty good.
<melmoth> any link that explain the workaround for hte ppa behind a proxy  ?
<melmoth> my ppa & proxy issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1089389
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089389 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "juju bootstrap fail behind a proxy when a gpg key must be imported" [Critical,Confirmed]
<melmoth> the "injecting gpg key manually" workaround is not good enough, it must be done withing the zookeeper node during bootstraping.
<roaksoax> melmoth: yeah you need to add late commands to add the ppa and stuf
<melmoth> like, changing th preseed file so it inject the gpg key manually ? hmmmm
<melmoth> gosh i hate preseed :)
<roaksoax> yeah
<racedo> didn't we hit something similar when on site last time?
<roaksoax> so that way it is done automatically
<roaksoax> racedo: we did
<melmoth> racedo, we currently have such a problem
<melmoth> that s the whole reason why i m trying to build stuff in an isolated env.
<racedo> and we injected the gpg keys in the charms?
<roaksoax> racedo: i think just in late_command
<racedo> ok
 * roaksoax looks for it
<racedo> and melmoth for the ppa issue, would this be doable: mount -o loop disk.img, chroot to it and apt-add-repo?
<roaksoax> racedo: no need
<melmoth> i dont know
<racedo> ups not really
<melmoth> you know, i have no real understanding of what maas is actually doing.
<roaksoax> you can modify enlist_userdata and commissioning-user-data
<melmoth> so, if it try to add the repo anyway, even if it still there, may be it ll fail. may be not...who knows.
<melmoth> roaksoax, and those are preseed snippet, right ?
<roaksoax> melmoth: its really not maas itself
<roaksoax> melmoth: it is external factor that we have to workaround in maas
<melmoth> i dont undertsand what are enlist_userdata and enlist file. Looks mor elike bash scrpit than pressed
<melmoth> so i m not sure if i need to add d-i stuff in it or echo > stuff <<EOF
<roaksoax> melmoth: enlist_userdata is cloud
<roaksoax> melmoth: enlist_userdata is cloud init's user data
<roaksoax> for enlistment process
<roaksoax> /etc/maas/commissioning-user-data is cloud init's user adata for commissioning process
<melmoth> ok, as we say in france "c est comme le port salut, c est marqué dessus" (it s written on the name :) )
<melmoth> now, i need to read doc about cloud init user data then.
<melmoth> ahh, yaml...
<melmoth> i need to read doc about yaml :)
<roaksoax> racedo: great!! The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<roaksoax> Return to the Pastebin
<roaksoax> racedo: all the stuff was in pastebins and now they are gone
<racedo> oh ok
<roaksoax> all the tweaks we did in colorado
<racedo> i think we just include it in one charm
<racedo> not sure how
<roaksoax> racedo: yes, we included it for the cloud archive
<roaksoax> racedo: did you or negronjl backed that up?
<racedo> i didn't negronjl was the charms person on site that week
<racedo> let me quickly ping agy
<roaksoax> racedo: already did :)
<racedo> oh ok :)
<AskUbuntu> Could not internally obtain zookeeper handle | http://askubuntu.com/q/267409
<roaksoax> racedo: ping
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sorry
<roaksoax> rvba: ping
<roaksoax> rvba: ping
<rvba> roaksoax: hi
<smoser> melmoth, :-( forgot about that bug.
<melmoth> ah ah, enlisting seems to go a bit further.
<melmoth> gosh, please tell me i dont have to mirror the sources too
<melmoth> yeahhh, got one node declared \o/
<roaksoax> melmoth: so in your proxy environment, could you try things like this: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --keyserver-options http-proxy=http://192.168.123.2:8000/ 93EE8CC5
<roaksoax> melmoth: or  sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  93EE8CC5
<roaksoax> in the first you'd need to specify the proxy you are using
<melmoth> it ll work, it s actually written in th ebug if i remember correctly
<roaksoax> melmoth: ok so something like that is what you need to add
<roaksoax> to a late_command
<roaksoax> in the preseed
<roaksoax> and manually add the ppa repository
<melmoth> ahh, yes. that could be an option, in a late command, that, or, as i was just reading cloud init stuff apt_sources: in the cloud init config file
<melmoth> i will try it out next time i have nothing else to do :)
<melmoth> hopefully next week
<melmoth> depends how this isolated stuff turns out
<melmoth> yes... ready state \o/
<melmoth> hmmm, it does not like my mirror :-(
<melmoth> when i bootstrap, the zookeeper node download the Release file from my mirror
<melmoth> there is a Codename: precise in it.
<melmoth> i can wget it all rightr from the console of the zookeeper node, but still, it complain the mirror does not support the precise release.
<roaksoax> melmoth: are you telling the preseed to use the mirror?
<melmoth> yes, it does it all right, i see it downloading the release file from my mirror
<roaksoax> melmoth: did you remove the proxy option from the preseed? better ocmment it
<melmoth> hmm. not sure
<roaksoax> melmoth: you'll probably need to do that
<roaksoax> melmoth: so installations don't access the proxy in maas, and use the mirror directly
<melmoth> not sure what to do, there is a /usr/share/maas/preseeds/generic file that define a proxy marco or something
<melmoth> hmm, actually, i already edited this file, to put my mirror ip in it.
<melmoth> i have a strange feeling i have no idea what i m doing.
<melmoth> let s remove the "d-i     mirror/http/proxy string http://{{server_host}}:8000/
<melmoth> " line
<melmoth> just in case.
<roaksoax> melmoth: yeah
<melmoth> now, it seems to complain because my mirror has no /ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg
<roaksoax> melmoth: maybe you need to correct the path for the mirror
<roaksoax> in the preseed
<roaksoax> and that would be it
<melmoth> well, i do not have any file ending with .gpg in my repo.
<roaksoax> then that's probably whhy
<melmoth> i think i start to understand the "VerifyRelease: blindtrust" option i used in reprepro
<AskUbuntu> How to PXE boot a virtual machine from another virtual machine which are in same virtual network? | http://askubuntu.com/q/267435
<mross> Hi, I'm trying to automate my MAAS cluster with the maas cli. I've written a script to do this but I can seem to get the maas nodes to allocate to a user after they've been released.
<mross> My basic algorithm is:
<mross> maas-cli login mezeoadmin
<mross> maas-cli mezeoadmin node release <system_id>
<mross> … Do this for all the nodes.
<mross> maas-cli mezeoadmin nodes accept-all
<roaksoax> mross: accept-all is only done when they are first enlisted in MAAS
<mross> ssh -o "StrictHostKeyChecking no" ubuntu@node "sudo reboot"
<mross> Then I'm going to the web interface and pressing 'start node' for each node that has been released.
<mross> This seems to work, but I would like to automate it completely off the cli.
<mross> What am i missing.
<mross> ??
<mross> @roaksoax OK. So I can remove that.
<roaksoax> mross: 1. why don't you use juju ? :)
<mross> Because I haven't written a juju plugin for our service yet.
<mross> I'm just getting familiar with maas right now.
<roaksoax> mross: 2. when you 'Start node' on the web UI, they get turned on to install ubuntu on them
<roaksoax> mross: you could use juju deploy ubuntu
<roaksoax> mross: and that will simply install ubuntu on the nodes
<roaksoax> and on topof that you could deploy your service
<mross> So juju deploy ubuntu to nodes that are in a ready state will install ubuntu on nodes that haven't been allocated?
<mross> Or do I have to allocate them to a user then deploy?
<roaksoax> mross: nodes are allocated when a user wants to install ubuntu on them, in the case of juju, it will take nodes that are in 'Ready' state to deploy ubuntu on them and install a service
<mross> OK thanks. Is this a decent workflow for what I'm trying to do.
<roaksoax> mross: so in order words, you do not allocated a machine to a user, so the user can install ubuntu on it
<roaksoax> however, the user can use a machine from the Ready pool, once it selects that machine to be used, the machines becaomes allocated to the user
<mross> Correct
<roaksoax> mross: personally, I'd recommend you to use juju
<roaksoax> makes things so much simpler
<roaksoax> if you need to automate the dpeloyment of your service, you'll need to write a charm that installs and configure your service
<roaksoax> a juju charm
<mross> Any good examples you can send me for my particular use case?
<roaksoax> mross: so for example, you could use: juju deploy wordpress, juju deploy mysql, juju add-relation wordpress mysql
<roaksoax> that deploys wordpress and mysql in different nodes, and adds a relation between them saying that wordpress will use the mysql node as its backend db
<mross> OK. I think I know where you're headed here.
<mross> And where I need to go. Roak thank you very much!
<roaksoax> mross: more infomrmation in maas.ubuntu.com and juju.ubuntu.com :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: re. bug 1154805
<ubot5> bug 1154805 in MAAS "Juju/MAAS does not provide feedback when there are no available nodes are found" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154805
<bigjools> I am pretty sure this is just a juju bug
<bigjools> see the recent thread on juju-dev where I suggested that the user experience is poor
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah i was thinking that, but just to make sure I included maas
<bigjools> roaksoax: it's a provider bug in juju
<bigjools> or perhaps a core bug
<bigjools> I dunno
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah that's why I wasn't sure either
<bigjools> but maas returns a 403 IIRC
<roaksoax> bigjools: maas does show an error
<roaksoax> bigjools: but juju doesn't
<bigjools> roaksoax: in the log?
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah maas shows NodesNotAvailable: No matching node is available.
<roaksoax> bigjools: but for juju ois just as like nothing happened
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'm more concerned on the contraints bug though
<roaksoax> bigjools: ppl have been complaining about constraints in customer deployments
<bigjools> ah no it returns httplib.CONFLICT
<bigjools> roaksoax: it's definitely a juju bug
<bigjools> it has no notion of not being able to get a node, it just waits for one forever (I think it retries)
<roaksoax> yeah maybe, TBH i didn't look much into it since i needed to get that stuff working
<roaksoax> feel free to retarget accordingly
<bigjools> done :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: i think this is more important though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1154803
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154803 in MAAS "Default constraints prevents the allocation of nodes if they are equal to the HW." [High,New]
<bigjools> looking
<bigjools> roaksoax: well that sucks :/
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah i was thinking might be related to node having 1, and the constraints 1.0  amybe?
<bigjools> roaksoax: I don't know who will fix that
<roaksoax> bigjools: mgz? :)
<bigjools> it won't be us I'm afraid, we're super busy on another deadline
<bigjools> roaksoax: should be easy to fix if you write a test to re-create it :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: sure, I'll try to do it this week, im packed getting other stuff to work
 * bigjools hears you
<bigjools> roaksoax: FWIW, all of my team are with me here in Brisbane next week
<bigjools> in case you expected them to be around to ping :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: hehe ok :)
#maas 2013-03-14
<shang> bigjools: ping
<bigjools> shang: hi
<shang> bigjools: hey, had a quick question about the status on the maas backporting to 12.04
<bigjools> that's up to roaksoax
<shang> aha!
<roaksoax> shang: i uploaded to -proposed, it is up to the SRU team
<roaksoax> to review
<shang> roaksoax: ah, great! thanks for the info
<roaksoax> np
 * roaksoax sleeps
<roaksoax> night
<bigjools> nn roaksoax
<AskUbuntu> Limitations of Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure with respect to OS? | http://askubuntu.com/q/267700
<roaksoax> robotfuel: howdy!!
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sorry
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy!!
<rvba> roaksoax: hi
<roaksoax> rvba: so I need your feedback on https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/ipmi_usercreation_ilo_versions_trunk/+merge/148579
<roaksoax> rvba: or a recommendation on how to get bigjools request done :)
<rvba> roaksoax: you mean Julian's request right?
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah
<roaksoax> mgz: howdy! you worked on the constraints side right?
<roaksoax> mgz: any ideas on bug #1154803
<ubot5> bug 1154803 in MAAS "Constraints prevents the allocation of nodes if they are equal to the HW." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154803
<roaksoax> allenap: howdy!! So I was wondering if there are any updates on the nodegroup thing when nodes are being unmanaged?
<roaksoax> (not managed by dns/dhcp)
<allenap> roaksoax: I spoke with rvba this morning about this. We can revert the fix he added to only check managed interfaces, create a package, then you can test that. However...
<allenap> roaksoax: this will break MAAS in the test lab. The primary QA tests will be fine, but there's a secondary multi-cluster script that runs too (iirc from rvba), and this will break.
<allenap> roaksoax: One of use needs to figure out how to rearrange the lab and talk to retoaded about getting it done.
<allenap> roaksoax: Basically, the test lab is not a supported configuration :)
<allenap> roaksoax: I am super busy today, so I doubt I'll have time for it though :-/ I ought to have time on Sunday though.
<roaksoax> allenap: awesome! thanks!!
<allenap> roaksoax: In short, MAAS does not support having two different clusters on the same subnet. Do you have somewhere you can QA where you have separate subnets?
<mgz> roaksoax: aye (sorry, net connection flakey today)
<mgz> roaksoax: what can I help you with?
<roaksoax> mgz: howdy! bug ##1154803
<roaksoax> mgz: howdy! bug #1154803
<ubot5> bug 1154803 in MAAS "Constraints prevents the allocation of nodes if they are equal to the HW." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154803
<roaksoax> allenap: uhmmm i guess I could setup up an environment like that
<roaksoax> allenap: though, shouldn't it be simple enough to tell maas that the node is booting in X cluster?
<allenap> roaksoax: Do you mean, we adjust the database once it's enlisted?
<mgz> roaksoax: so, the guy's diagnosis in that bug is certainly wrong, but it's not clear to me what exactly is broken
<mgz> the maas logging being unhelpful there is unfortunate
<mgz> my suspicion is his machine with maas-name: zookeeper.hdl does not in fact get a cpu recognised
<mgz> or he just got confused, as that maas-name had been assigned, and thought removing the cpu constraint was what made it work, when actually removing the maas-name was what was needed
<mgz> if fact, I'm almost certain it's just that he set a maas-name constraint, bootstrapped, then couldn't create any other machines
<mgz> roaksoax: commented on the bug
<roaksoax> allenap: mgz sorry meeting
<mgz> ah, the guy is you. have a look when you're done with the meeting. :)
<roaksoax> mgz: i tested removing maas-name
<roaksoax> mgz: and it didn't work
<roaksoax> i had tested every possibloe escenario
<roaksoax> mgz: and it came down to having the CPU being 1 in the maas node, and 1.0 in the constraint
<roaksoax> mgz: so setting the cpu=1.0 constraint to cpu=0, allowed me to deploy
<mgz> but you didn't try 0.5?
<roaksoax> mgz: no I didn't
<mgz> there's nothing in the report that shows cpu was the issue, and I can't see any reason it should be, provided you actually had a spare machine with populated cpu count
<mgz> I have tested that code with exact values, and it works.
<roaksoax> allenap: so my understanding is that in order to determine from what cluster a node belongs to, the network of the enlisting node is compared to the network of a configured managed interface, if there are non, then the node is assigned to the default cluster right?
<roaksoax> mgz: let me access those nodes and test again
<mgz> so, something may well be borked in picking out machines, but it's not the cpu constraint
<mgz> (or at least, it more complex than just gt vs. gtc)
<mgz> *gte
<roaksoax> ok this seems to be happening with default constraints only
<roaksoax> mgz: ^^
<roaksoax> allenap: however, that is not ideal because we are assigning a node to a different nodegroup than the one it booted from. So we need to come up with a way to always figure out from what nodegroup it booted from.
<mgz> roaksoax: if you can narrow down the *exact* constrain change needed to make it work, that would be really helpful
<mgz> set one thing in turn to =any and see what works
<roaksoax> mgz: sure I'll retest
<mgz> set back to default with =
<roaksoax> cool
<roaksoax> will retest
<allenap> roaksoax: Currently it checks the managed interfaces. Reverting rvba's change will make it check all interfaces, so should do the right thing.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok cool
#maas 2013-03-15
<cbeebie> I may be in the wrong room here -- if so please suggest the right one! Please could someone tell me which package to install onto Ubuntu 12.04 to get the maas-cli client?
<melmoth> cbeebie, not 100% sure, but i think in the maas ppa  apt-add-repository ppa:maas-maintainers/stable
<cbeebie> melmoth, thank you. I have the package now. There's no man page for maas-cli, but I guess that's a tier two issue :-)
<melmoth> i have never used it  to be honest :)
<racedo> hi roaksoax i've seen this many times now and i thought i would report it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1155607
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155607 in MAAS ""DNS zone name" in Cluster controller and "Default domain for new nodes" in settings should be the same" [Undecided,New]
<racedo> but i'm not sure if it's on purpose
<roaksoax> racedo: well the thing is that ypu can assign different zone name depending on the cluster
<roaksoax> so that eould defeat the purpose of making them match
<johangm90> hello
<johangm90> i have 5 servers running centos
<johangm90> i want to install ubuntu server 12.04
<johangm90> i need more information about maas
<melmoth> johangm90, http://maas.ubuntu.com/
<melmoth> i m not sure i understand what you are tryint to do exactly, nor how maas is involved.
<trevorj> roaksoax: you around?
<roaksoax> trevorj: hi
<trevorj> roaksoax: hey! I heard you are the one working on the IPMI related stuff in maas?
<roaksoax> trevorj: i am :) how can i help you?
<trevorj> roaksoax: Well, first of all, great job
<trevorj> roaksoax: second, I've bene writing some vendor specific stuff for HP iLO
<trevorj> roaksoax: and I'd love to get it included into maas somehow
<trevorj> roaksoax: pretty much, I want to set the hostname in iLO to the hostname of the actual machine, for easy finding in a big blade enclosure, and do simple bios setup, such as setting PXE boot to primary
<trevorj> roaksoax: I've gotten it somewhat working in dev, but instead of writing HPONCFG xml files as I used to, I used a library called python-hpilo
<trevorj> roaksoax: The problem is it to access local hpilo devices, you currently (afaik) need to use the hponcfg binary from HP, which I'm unsure of the distribution licensing on. I believe it may operate over simple serial through the hpilo kmod, however
<roaksoax> trevorj: so setting PXE boot to primary you might not need to. Everytime maas tells a machine to power on, it will tell it to PXE as well
<trevorj> roaksoax: Oh, really? Is this a new thing?
<roaksoax> trevorj: nope, it's been working like this for a while now
<roaksoax> since the early implmentation of mAAS IPMI power management
<trevorj> roaksoax: Hmm, I think I might of just been hitting the IPMI bug you already squashed when dealing with which IPMI user slot to use
<roaksoax> trevorj: probably, that should be released soon in archives (or should be available in ppa:maas-maintainers/stable)
<trevorj> roaksoax: yeah, I just need to upgrade ;)
<trevorj> roaksoax: well than fantastic. There are still things I'd love to automate however, like enabling VMX support
<roaksoax> trevorj: now, as far as doing some customization to your iLO, you could do it in 2 ways
<roaksoax> trevorj: 1, would be to do it in during the commissioning step
<trevorj> roaksoax: lots of HP blades come with vmx disabled, unfortunately
<roaksoax> trevorj: or 2. do it everytime right before the node gets started
<trevorj> roaksoax: yeah, that's where I've been doing all of the setting changes, in commissioning
<trevorj> roaksoax: I also made a small agent that runs via upstart as a task that sets the hostname to the current hostname if they don't match
<roaksoax> trevorj: yeah. so all the stuff done in maas in done by freeipmi-tools
<roaksoax> trevorj: currently, mostly using bmc-config
<roaksoax> or ipmi-chassis-config
<trevorj> roaksoax: yeah, I've been going through the commissioning config =)
<trevorj> roaksoax: I love how it's rather cross vendor
<trevorj> roaksoax: I didn't even know IPMI had such standardized user/power mgmt
<roaksoax> trevorj: yeah "standarized"
<roaksoax> :)
<trevorj> roaksoax: heh, yeah
<roaksoax> trevorj: bu yeah if you are doing that already, then you are in the right track
<trevorj> roaksoax: Would this be wanted in maas?
<roaksoax> trevorj: maybe :)
<trevorj> roaksoax: ok, good enough for me
<trevorj> roaksoax: better question, would vendor specific optimizations be wanted?
<trevorj> roaksoax: or are you guys trying to stay "standardized" IPMI?
<roaksoax> trevorj: verdor specific optimizations are difficult, specially if it involves the use of privative tools. However, it is always worth the shot
<roaksoax> trevorj: because we are trying to"standarize" its usage in maas, but at the same time allowing people to do its own thing, as you did
<trevorj> roaksoax: if I could create/find a way to do it with only OSS tools, would that be better?
<roaksoax> trevorj: yes that would indeed
<trevorj> I agree at heart ;)
<trevorj> I bet it's just a serial protocol too
<roaksoax> trevorj: i would recommend you file a bout in http://launchpad.net/maas and propose your improvements
<roaksoax> or things that you would like to see
<trevorj> roaksoax: will do
<trevorj> roaksoax: thanks!
<trevorj> oh one more thing
<trevorj> if commissioning runs more than once somehow
<trevorj> does it change the maas IPMI login's pass and then maas doesn't allow the request to update it as it already exists?
<trevorj> or does it grab the existing password and set it to that again?
<roaksoax> trevorj: it will change it, but it should update the credentials in MAAS too
<trevorj> I know I get a traceback if it runs again, due to the node already existing
<trevorj> but it may update the credentials, I'll have to test it, as I was dealing with other issues as well at that point
<roaksoax> trevorj: right, the thing would be to see if the credentials have been updated
<roaksoax> trevorj: because in the term of ipmi credentials, we simply "update" the node information
<trevorj> ah, so there's more than one request?
<roaksoax> trevorj: but yeah, re-running commissioning once a node is already commissioned, it is not really a supported feature
<trevorj> roaksoax: hehe, it was an accident due to the server name in iLO being unknown ;)
<trevorj> roaksoax: hence my whole process above ^
<roaksoax> indeed
<roaksoax> trevorj: and yeah we do updates various times
<roaksoax> trevorj: signal "--power-type=ipmi" "--power-parameters=${power_settings}" WORKING "finished [maas-ipmi-autodetect]"
<trevorj> Ah, I've seen that in there! Makes sense now. I've got much code to go through in maas still, as I was saying before, it's some great Python to read.
<roaksoax> indeed
<roaksoax> my code is probably the ugliest :)
<trevorj> nah, it just looks like it grew fast
<roaksoax> yeah
<trevorj> catting a couple files through a script is something I do at times as well, without a better distribution mechanism it makes perfect sense to me ;)
<roaksoax> :)
<trevorj> ok, I'll raise it on launchpad, look forward to helping in any ways I can
<trevorj> looking*
<roaksoax> cool :)
<roaksoax> thanks!
<druiid> Hey all, anyone around to answer a quick question about preseed?
<trevorj> druiid: sup
<druiid> Hey, so... I was looking around pretty much everywhere and wasn't seeing how/if you can define per-group preseed configurations. Is this possible? Basically I wanted to define software raid for specific nodes and rely on the hardware-raid for others.
<trevorj> druiid: hmm, good question
<trevorj> druiid: There may be a way to assign a preseed on a per node or preferably nodegroup object
<trevorj> druiid: I'm interested in this as well, because I'll eventually have to assign different preseeds based on more than pure architecture
<trevorj> druiid: The devs are in here, I'm sure they'll be able to shine more light on if this is currently possible using the existing models
<druiid> Hopefully so! Kind of critical for me as there are specific systems that the onboard raid isn't supported very well by Linux (grr, Intel) so software raid is necessary.
<trevorj> personally I'm a bigger fan of software raid than hardware, but I can see your reasoning
<trevorj> s/but/so/g
<druiid> Well, I also couldn't just use a default preseed even across the cluster and just give them all software raid as some would require raid-6 and some raid-1.
<trevorj> Is a preseed just a shell script?
<trevorj> I've always meant to look into that, I have a feeling it may be
<druiid> Sorta. More like a configuration file. It's like the Ubuntu version of kickstart (for redhat systems)
<trevorj> Yeah I've used preseeds before
<trevorj> but I'm wondering if they are actually ran through sh
<trevorj> d-i is an installer command
<druiid> Oh. Not sure. Probably shell based, yeah.
<trevorj> If it's actually ran and not just parsed, then you have the benefit of if statements
<trevorj> actually
<trevorj> maas uses templated preseeds
<trevorj> iirc
<trevorj> that may be the 'proper' way to handle this
<trevorj> maybe it's generated from the templates per instance
<trevorj> if so I bet you have variables and if statements etc via {{ }}
<druiid> Hmm, that very well could be. There are indeed lots of if statements and using xpath style variables.
<druiid> I wonder if the tags get expressed as well.
<trevorj> I forget the template syntax they use, I'd have to go through that part of the code again, I've only read through certain parts in lieu of issues and skimmed through others
<trevorj> iirc it's not jinja or mako
<druiid> http://pythonpaste.org/tempita/
<trevorj> aha!
<trevorj> there we go ;)
<trevorj> If they generate it per instance, which would make sense to me, then I bet you have a node object where you can access it's xml hardware info
<druiid> Sounds reasonable. A bit clunkier than I'd like, but should be a solution barring another way it's meant to be done.
<druiid> I guess that at least gives me a direction for next week :)
#maas 2013-03-16
<arashbm> hi, I need a little hint. I installed maas as instructed in docs (on a quantal server) and set it up (with gui) so maas manages dhcp and dns for eth1. the pro
<arashbm> the problem is that /etc/maas/dhcp.conf still does not exist
<arashbm> so maas-dhcp fails to start, saying "/etc/maas/dhcpd.conf does not exist.  Aborting."
<arashbm> got it working. Just needed to re-set the maas api address (via `sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-cluster-controller` ) to a correct, valid address.
<atanasb> Hello everyone!
<atanasb> I am justing starting out with MAAS and I have a little problem installing it
<atanasb> I am running Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and I am trying to install MAAS
<atanasb> but when I do:
<atanasb> sudo apt-get install maas maas-dhcp maas-dns
<atanasb> as per the documentation
<atanasb> It cannot locate the maas-dns package
<atanasb> if I attempt to install everything else but it
<atanasb> I end up with a partial install
<atanasb> witch also seems to be missing the
<atanasb> maas-cluster-controller
<atanasb> apt-get is also unable to install that package either
<atanasb> am I missing a repo or something?
<roaksoax> atanasb: what documentation are you using
<atanasb> This one -> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/quantal/install.html
<roaksoax> atanasb: that's *quantal*
<roaksoax> atanasb: you are using precise
<roaksoax> atanasb: that's why it cannot find the package
<roaksoax> atanasb: you might want to try to install maas from ppa: paa:maas-maintainers/stable
<atanasb> rror: 'paa:maas-maintainers/stable' invalid
<atanasb> :(
<roaksoax> atanasb: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas-maintainers/stable
<roaksoax> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install maas
<roaksoax> that should od it
<roaksoax> :)
<atanasb> Yes!
<atanasb> It works! Thank you so much!
<roaksoax> atanasb: no prob, you should now be able to install the rest (maas-dns/maas-dhcp) and continue following that doc
<atanasb> Should I continue following the quantal documentaion?
<roaksoax> atanasb: yes
<roaksoax> atanasb: since you installed a newer version of maas now, it follows the same doct
<atanasb> Great. Will do. Thanks for the help. I'll see how it works out.
<atanasb> :)
<roaksoax> atanasb: there's a huge gap between precise maas and quantal maas, which should be reduced once we release newer MAAS for precise
<atanasb> Ubuntu code names have always confused me
<roaksoax> atanasb: :)
<atanasb> Also a more general question
<atanasb> I've got 4 machines (identical in hardware) which I'm trying to connect together
<atanasb> is MAAS a good choice for that
<atanasb> because I've tried PelicanHPC and what not.
<atanasb> But they all have some specifics that are inpenatrable for a newbie like me.
<roaksoax> atanasb: MAAS is only a provisioning service, you can do what you need afterthat,
<atanasb> I see.
<atanasb> roaksoax: One of the packages failes to configure
<atanasb> I found a bug report
<atanasb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1090334
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1090334 in maas (Ubuntu) "MAAS (in precise) requires django >= 1.3.1-4ubuntu1.5" [High,Invalid]
<atanasb> This is my error log: http://pastebin.com/4dU2jQSK
#maas 2014-03-10
<Lord_Set> Hello
<bigjools> hello
<Lord_Set> How was your weekend?
<bigjools> surprisingly good!
<Lord_Set> Awesome. I see the current MAAS build is still broken :P
<bigjools> it should not be
<bigjools> I tested one on Friday
<bigjools> but, welcome to the bleeding edge :)
<Lord_Set> I just updated and getting the same amd64/generic is not a valid option error
<bigjools> package version?
<Lord_Set> Let me check
<bigjools> r2101 or later should be ok
<bigjools> 1.5+bzr1977+2105+246~ppa0~ubuntu14.04.1 is the very latest (r2105)
<Lord_Set> maas_1.5+bzr1977+2105+246~ppa0~ubuntu14.04.1 is what it updated to
<Lord_Set> Wondering if it didn't update the config files
<bigjools> let me try it here, give me 10 minutes
<Lord_Set> Ok
<bigjools> Lord_Set: yes, it's screwed.  Grarh.
<bigjools> go back to r2101
<Lord_Set> Will do
<Lord_Set> Should i do a purge or uninstall and then reinstall 2101 fresh?
<bigjools> ummm should be able to just install 2101
<bigjools> downgrade
<bigjools> I think that one's broken too, hang on
<Lord_Set> Ok
<bigjools> well this is odd, I went back to 2101 which I know was working on Friday, and it;s not working now.  Hm
<Lord_Set> 2098?
<bigjools> I think another dependency change broke things, it might take a while to work this out
<Lord_Set> Alright :(
<Lord_Set> Guess I will be doing some manual installs tonight
<bigjools> I'm still looking at it
<bigjools> don't panic
<Lord_Set> lol I don't panic
<Lord_Set> I just have 3 servers I need to get up tonight
<bigjools> 2101 is working
<bigjools> just tested it
<Lord_Set> Awesome! Thanks :)
<Lord_Set> https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/dailybuilds/+build/5668409
<Lord_Set> ?
<bigjools> yes
<Lord_Set> Cool, just wanted to make sure it was the correct one. There isn't a separate amd64 build is there? Or are they all i386?
<bigjools> they're not arch-specific
<Lord_Set> Cool
<bigjools> just happen to be built on i386
<bigjools> it's all python
<Lord_Set> How is the versioning for apt-get set? Trying to install on another server and apt-get install maas=1.5+bzr1977+2101+246~ppa0~ubuntu14.04.1 and various other different attempts aren't working.
<bigjools> not working how?
<bigjools> that version is no longer published in the PPA so apt-get won't find it
<Lord_Set> Saying the verison isn't found
<Lord_Set> apt-cache isn't showing the previous versions either
<bigjools> it won't, no
<bigjools> the archive cleans up quickly in PPAs to save space
<bigjools> I am about to push a new build
<Lord_Set> Oh ok
<bigjools> give me a few moments
<Lord_Set> Sure
<bigjools> give it about 30 minutes
<Lord_Set> Will do
<bigjools> https://code.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+recipe/maas-daily-trusty
<bigjools> will show up on there
<Lord_Set> Thanks for pushing the new build
<Lord_Set> this is odd... trying to add a new public ssh key and it keeps telling me it is invalid...
<Lord_Set> i have tried through the web interface and cli
<bigjools> Lord_Set: it should be fixed, but if you have a problem please describe what you're doing
<Lord_Set> Updated from 2101 to 2106. Attempted enlistment and received the same architecture detection issue as before, which results in enlistment failing. The error received is 'amd64/generic' is not valid. The only valid choices are 'amd64, 'i386', and 'arm'.
<Lord_Set> I just purged and reinstalled MAAS. Attempting enlistment now as we speak.
<bigjools> oh hmmm I think this is a different problem
<bigjools> and known
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1289485
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289485 in MAAS "MAAS failing to enlist nodes in the Lenovo lab" [Critical,Triaged]
<bigjools> I don;t know when this will be fixed, probably late Wednesday
<bigjools> unless I find time to look tomorrow (my tomorrow)
<Lord_Set> Alright. Which version should I roll back to then?
<bigjools> not so easy here since it's mingled with other fixes you might need
<bigjools> I'll see what I can do to fix it
<bigjools> trunk is in a lot of flux right now
<Lord_Set> I have noticed :P
<Lord_Set> Don't sweat it
<melmoth> anyone using maas in _large_ deployment ? I got a customer complaiing that "juju destroy-relation" does nothing.
<melmoth> like, no error message no nothing.
<melmoth> and a couple of days later he told me "heyyy, the relation is removed now, we touch nothing since"
<melmoth> so i m wondering, may be when deployng things in real life size , removing relation is suppose to be processed in a matter of... days ?
#maas 2014-03-11
<Lord_Set2> Hello
<bigjools> hi
<Lord_Set> How are things going bihjools?
<bigjools> busy busy busy
<Lord_Set> Any update on the MAAS issue with enlistment? Or do you have an eta?
<bigjools> I'm in the middle of a fix
<bigjools> just testing something out
<Lord_Set> Awesome you rock
<Lord_Set> If you want me to do some testing as well let me know
<bigjools> yup
<bigjools> Lord_Set: try this package https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/experimental/+build/5800532
<bigjools> it's got a change that's not landed in trunk yet so is highly experimental but seems to work for me locally
<mwhudson> if i was to try to set up a MAAS that had a bunch of real arm server nodes and virtual machines enlisted, could i make that work?
<mwhudson> or would i just go insane and fall into the sea?
<bigjools> mwhudson: no reason why it won't work
<mwhudson> cool
<bigjools> there's a section in the docs for setting up VMs
<mwhudson> it was more the highly heterogeneous nature that worried me
<bigjools> maas doesn't care what it is
<bigjools> it's an equal opportunities provisioner
<mwhudson> :)
<Lord_Set> Bigjools: How much testing have you done with ARM machines such as Raspberry Pi? Or some of it's more powerful cousins out there?
<mwhudson> i've run it on highbank before now
<bigjools> well there just happens to be the right man here :)
<mwhudson> Lord_Set: you need remote, well, management of some kind
<mwhudson> i guess you could have rpi and a pdu
<Lord_Set> The team here came up with a great concept we want to build using arm machines for super high density... like 30+ machines per 2U of space.
<mwhudson> Lord_Set: where is "here"?
<Lord_Set> I am the lead network and systems engineer of a few "connected" startups.
<Lord_Set> Same owner and CEO/CIO started a bunch of companies that each complement each other infrastructure wise.
<Lord_Set> We are using Ubuntu Server, MAAS, and Juju as the core of our infrastructure for deployment over geographically disjoint locations.
<Lord_Set> We are pushing a handful of our services and platform live this week.
<mwhudson> cool :)
<mwhudson> have you seen hp's moonshot?
<jtv> bigjools: I didn't notice earlier because my connection to the board was broken, but you're doing "Hook power_types registry to rpc call" while I'm doing "Registry for power types."
<bigjools> jtv: argh
<jtv> I expect quite a bit of overlap.
<bigjools> I am doing that too
<bigjools> currently fighting tests
<bigjools> registry bit is easy
<bigjools> but I am having trouble stopping the test data leaking out of the test in the singletons
<jtv> The way I did it, JSON_POWER_TYPE_PARAMETERS contained only the fields.
<jtv> One thing we can always do is start out by patching each registry to contain a copy of its original contents.
<bigjools> that's what I am doing
<bigjools> hang on let me show you a diff
<bigjools> jtv: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/power-registry/+merge/210343
<bigjools> jtv: the Mocks added in the tests leak out so I am not restoring state properly
<bigjools> I can see why
<bigjools> just need to fix it and then it's done.  how far did you get?
<jtv> Wrote and initialised the registry, pared down JSON_POWER_TYPE_PARAMETERS to list just the fields, made the RPC function compose its answer based on the registry, added a module of functions-to-patch-out-RPC-calls, and was fixing up tests because the global data structure that the MAASServerTestCase patch depended on no longer existed.
<bigjools> mine is done
<bigjools> ummm
<bigjools> I didn't remove or change JSON_POWER_TYPE_PARAMETERS
<bigjools> it can stay as it is, surely?
<jtv> Can, but probably shouldn't.
<bigjools> why?
<jtv> I didn't find any good place to put the whole thing — it was too much for the driver's __init__.py, even though it's really just another "built-in" list; and power_schema.py should be about the JSON schema, not the core definition of built-in power types.
<jtv> So I figured power_schema.py should know the fields, but the names/descriptions belonged in a "builtin_power_types" list in driver.
<bigjools> let's move it in a separate branch - since mine is done and working shall we use it and then yours can be a bout moving the struct around?
<jtv> Sure.  I'm already doing part of it in a separate branch.
<jtv> By the way, can't you just use self.patch to override the registry during testing?
<bigjools> ok feel free to review that MP
<bigjools> no,  because it's a global
<bigjools> you have to modify its content
<bigjools> not its reference
<jtv> Yes, but patching it would let you do either, right?
<jtv> "Replace with a copy, and restore after the test."
<bigjools> it didn't work with patch
<bigjools> that's all I know
<bigjools> and I thnk it's because the registry classes keep a reference to the old object
<bigjools> and patch just replaces the reference with a new one but doesn't help with things that already took a reference
<jtv> Right, I was thinking more along the lines of patching the classes.
<bigjools> you can't do that
<bigjools> they don't have anything to patch
<jtv> Yes you can.  Python.  :)
<bigjools> you have to patch the global
<jtv> Yes, but what if you replaced the double "global _registry" with a single class variable?
<bigjools> just so we can use patch?
<bigjools> not really worth it IMO
<jtv> OK
<bigjools> I mean, feel free to disagree :)
<jtv> Don't want to slow this down with bikeshedding.
<bigjools> good man
<jtv> Lies.
<jtv> One thing that bothered me a bit about the Registry class is that entries are not keyed on names.
<jtv> It's probably nothing, but I do wonder if anything could go wrong with poorly written drivers, e.g. ones that might re-register new versions of what was meant to be the same object on every call or something.
<bigjools> hopefully that will be weeded out in tests
<jtv> It's the sort of thing that's hard to test well though.  And on the other end, I guess one thing we'll be doing a lot is look up items by name.
<jtv> So a dict keyed on name would seem to make sense.
<bigjools> well the registries are just lists
<bigjools> I don;t mind making them dicts
<jtv> I think we'd find it more natural in the end.
<bigjools> ok let's do a separate change for that
<jtv> OK.
<jtv> I'm reviewing your branch.
<bigjools> cheers
<jtv> There's something in TestRegistry.setUp that I don't understand: how does _registry.update(...) delete items that have been added during tests?
<jtv> Ah, I see now.
<bigjools> it turns out using Mock as a dummy resource in the registries was a great thing - it weeded out leakage
<jtv> It's because the tests never actually add any keys to that dict.
<bigjools> Mock can't be serialised in the rpc
<jtv> Ah good.
<bigjools> argh let me fix that
<bigjools> just needs a clear() first
<jtv> That'd do it.
<jtv> Also, may I recommend dict.copy() or perhaps even deepcopy()?
<jtv> Because items() no longer returns a list in python 3.
 * jtv watches diff update
<bigjools> pushed
<bigjools> oh
<bigjools> ok I'll change it again...
<bigjools> deepcopy is needed I think
<bigjools> mmm or is it
<jtv> Would be more thorough.
<jtv> And this is not the test-case base class or anything, so no need to worry about the added cost.
<bigjools> pushed again with a copy(), it will be enough just to keep a reference
<jtv> Come on, Launchpad, it's been seconds!  Where is my update?
<jtv> Ah, there it is.
<bigjools> shame not many people get to see the longpoll
<jtv> With the added clear() in tearDown, it's finally worth having a tearDown in the first place.  :)
<bigjools> aaye
<bigjools> tests all pass anyway :)
<jtv> I mean, compared to just adding a cleanup in setUp.
<jtv> Approved with comments.  :-P
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> naturally
<bigjools> jtv: what is wrong with my commit message!
<jtv> !?  Just now I saw the green link with "Set a commit message."
<ubot5> jtv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtv> Shut up, bot.
<bigjools> I prob set it after you loaded the page
<jtv> Ah, I guess that part doesn't refresh.
<jtv> More longpoll!
<bigjools> you missed two bird of paradise flowers coming out by hours...
<Lord_Set> So question. How far out would a feature of MAAS to be able set static dhcp leases?
<bigjools> Lord_Set: it already has that
<Lord_Set> Really? It is a CLI function or only possible by manually adding servers?
<bigjools> as soon as maas sees the lease, it writes a host{} map to the config
<jtv> You can't control the leases though.
<Lord_Set> Hmm interesting. Ive had leases drop more than once and IPs change on me.
<jtv> Except perhaps by editing the config...  I don't recall whether we have proper support for that.
<jtv> IPs should normally only change if either:
<jtv> 1. You run out of addresses in the DHCP range, or
<Lord_Set> What is the default lease time?
<jtv> 2. The second DHCP request looks like it comes from a different machine.
<jtv> The leases last forever.
<Lord_Set> Interesting. Once I redeploy MAAS after the current issues have been fixed I will do some in depth testing with it.
<bigjools> jtv: can you remember where the simplestreams index lives?
<jtv> bigjools: not off the top of my head, no.
 * jtv digs in scripts
<bigjools> I see it
<jtv> OK
<bigjools> thanks, you reminded me it's in mie
<bigjools> jtv: BootImage has a have_image() which is only called from tests AFAICS
<jtv> Yup, looks like.
<bigjools> I'm adding label to the BootImage model
<bigjools> also I would love it if we could fix the "ctrl-c only pretends to stop tests" thing :(
<lifeless> jtv: addCleanup is way better than teardown, if your test classes have it :>
<jtv> Hi lifeless.  Yes, but it gets a bit uglier with multiple consecutive statements.
<lifeless> jtv: how so?
<jtv> If you need to execute multiple consecutive statements in the cleanup, you must either define a function anyway (reducing the advantage over writing a tearDown) or add them separately and worry about the ordering.
<lifeless> jtv: by ordering, you mean the LIFO nature ?
<jtv> Yes.
<lifeless> interesting feedback
<lifeless> most folk I know just addCleanup adjacent or before the thing that needs cleanup
<lifeless> so its very contextual and needs little thought
<bigjools> lifeless: : it's normally fine indeed, but gets unwieldy if you start needing more than a basic lambda
<lifeless> bigjools: can you link me an example of such?
<bigjools> I can't
<lifeless> heh, np - I'm just interested in seeing places it falls down (so I can consider how to make it better)
<bigjools> but one sec
<bigjools> lifeless: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/power-registry/+merge/210343 line 61 of the diff
<jtv> I was going to say "use addCleanup instead," and then we found that it needed an additional statement.
<bigjools> exachary
<lifeless> bigjools: isn't that just
<lifeless> self.addCleanup(_registry.update, self.saved_registry)
<lifeless> self.addCleanup(_registry.clear)
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> given that tearDown may fail to run at all...
<bigjools> yes but as I said it's unwieldy
<bigjools> and depends on pop ordering, so reads weirder!
<bigjools> if I could add everything in a single call it would look nicer
<lifeless> a list in FILO order it would reverse for you ?
<bigjools> mebbe, yeah.  a list of calls
<bigjools> when does tearDown fail to run?
<lifeless> if setUp fails for any reason
<lifeless> (and also tearDown doesn't run the remaineder if part of tearDown fails)
<lifeless> so, def addCleanups(self, cleanups_list): for cleanup, in reversed(cleanups_list): self.addCleanup(cleanup etc
<jtv> Would the list really be easier to read than a function though?
<jtv> Simple enough if the calls take no arguments, but otherwise...
<lifeless> jtv: it would have the property of running every element in it
<lifeless> jtv: which is equivalent to deeply nested try:finally: in a function
<lifeless> jtv: which you need for correctness in most end of test code, but is often skipped
<bigjools> lifeless: I would need to think about what reads the clearest I think
<bigjools> jtv: dammit, will need to implement tftp path changes for the boot images already because of tests, those damn tests....!
 * bigjools eats
<jtv> Does it make sense to hook the boot-images registry to RPC at this stage?  Given that we already have an API for this, I mean.
<jtv> Wouldn't it make more sense to slip the driver API in underneath the existing metadataserver API?
<Lord_Set> What is the status of the current MAAS build?
<bigjools> it ought to work
<Lord_Set> Awesome
<Lord_Set> Will give it a try in my test racks here
<bigjools> jtv: I am only putting the "label" part in the path
<Lord_Set> Have you guys seen an issue where trusty will sometimes freeze during boot while mounting the swap?
<Lord_Set> It randomly happens on all my servers
<bigjools> no, you need to ask in #ubuntu-server about that
<melmoth> hola maas people ! can someone confirm that /var/log/maas/rsyslog/* logs fils are only filled when the nodes are being installed. And untouched after installation ?
<melmoth> (well, confirm or correct :-) )
<rbasak> melmoth: AIUI, after installation you're in control via whatever stack you have deployed. Eg. use the rsyslog charm.
<rbasak> melmoth: at that point you're in juju territory really, rather than maas.
<melmoth> ok, the customer is using rsyslog with rsyslog-forxarder charm
<rbasak> (same with your question the other day about relations)
<melmoth> he just asked confirmation those file are only generated during installation, now i can confirm.Thanks
<melmoth> rbasak the relation issue is escalated, there s is something obviously broken and i dont undertand what
<rbasak> Well, that's to the best of my knowledge. I'm not really an expert in this area.
<tych0> hi bigjools, did you get a chance to look at that lxc power thing yesterday?
<kentb> is /etc/maas/preseeds/enlist the place to override and enlisting / commissioning node from using archive.ubuntu.com during the enlist/commission phase?  I'd like to use my local mirror instead.
<bigjools> tych0: sorry no I got sidetracked
<tych0> bigjools: no worries
<bigjools> and why on earth is kentb trying to hack preseeds to set the archive proxy
<bigjools> tych0: looking now
<tych0> because he wants to use his local mirror instaed :-)
<bigjools> well there is a setting for this in the config page
<bigjools> tych0: ok so this is your change? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tycho-s/maas/lxc-power/revision/2040#etc/maas/templates/power/lxc.template
<tych0> bigjools: yeah
<tych0> well, there are a few
<tych0> that whole branch's diff
<bigjools> well the template
<bigjools> what was getting quoted?
<tych0> {{preseed}}
<tych0> ends up as
<tych0> '#cloud-config ...'
<tych0> instead of just #cloud-config
<bigjools> it's probably the code
<bigjools> tempita won;t do that
<tych0> oh
<bigjools> it might be using a repr somewhere perhaps
<tych0> so you think whatever get_preseed returns is bad?
<tych0> ah
<tych0> or that
<bigjools> it's possible
<bigjools> stick a breakpoint in
<tych0> i'm not calling repr anywhere
<bigjools> or hack some code to write its contents to a /tmp/ file
<tych0> well, the other problem is that the maas dev environment didn't work
<tych0> i got some big logs
<bigjools> yay
<bigjools> it works fine here, what are you doing? :)
<tych0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050909/
<tych0> and stuff when i ran it
<tych0> just via 'make run'
<bigjools> did you make syncdb?
<tych0> i can't remember, so probably not
<bigjools> also, write a test to check your preseed
<bigjools> well, template output
<tych0> yeah, i just wanted to get it to work first :-)
<bigjools> tsk
<bigjools> tests first
<bigjools> honestly, it's quicker if you write tests as you write the code
<tych0> fair enough
<bigjools> TDD :)
<tych0> yeah, i mostly just have used languages with compilers in the past
<tych0> i know that makes me a heretic
 * tych0 ducks
<tych0> anyway, i'm off for a quick break before sprint dinner
<tych0> i promise i will write some tests before i make an MP :-)
<bigjools> compilers can deal with tests too :)
 * bigjools did C++ for more years than I care to recall
<roaksoax_> bigjools: howdy! It is not possible to specify user data to the MAASDataSource to execute custome stuff post install..is it?
<bigjools> no idea off hand
<bigjools> that's a cloud-init function isn;t it?
<roaksoax_> bigjools: yes and now. Cloud-init gets user-data from the MAAS data source and executes. But if I wanted to execute custom stuff, we really can't
<bigjools> oh so you want to put more stuff in?
<roaksoax_> bigjools: yep
<bigjools> ok I don;t know without looking
<bigjools> let me check quickly
<roaksoax_> cool, thjanks!
<bigjools> I *thought* that this was all passed through on the API request to start a machine
<bigjools> it's what juju does
<bigjools> yeah it's a parametert user_data for Node.start()
<roaksoax_> bigjools: cool, so I can technically tell maas to do it via the api
<bigjools> yes just not in the UI
<bigjools> web UI
<roaksoax_> bigjools: yeah, and has to be base64
<roaksoax_> ok cool thanks!
<bigjools> correct
#maas 2014-03-12
<bigjools> jtv: one thing I forgot to say that we need to think about is to have a way indicate that particular nodes should use a particular bootresource
<bigjools> tags seems the obvious choice, but it would need hooking up
<jtv> Shouldn't that be controlled by the settings we already have, plus a "label" field?
<bigjools> jtv: how would we currently direct a specific node to use a specific kernel?
<bigjools> once labels are implemented, I mean
<jtv> Aren't arch/subarch/release/label/purpose already the main constraints for that though?
<jtv> Although I guess tags make sense for HWE.
<Lord_Set> Greetings
<jtv> Hi Lord_Set
<Lord_Set> How are you jtv?
<jtv> Fine here, thanks.  You?
<Lord_Set> Good. Ready for work to slow down some lol.
<jtv> That's got to be good, the rate you've been going.
<Lord_Set> 20+ hour days for the past few weeks...
<jtv>  /o\
<Lord_Set> Also have some pretty awesome new things in the works. Can you imagine 4800 cores, 1200 phsyical nodes, within 1 rack?
<jtv> Nice rack.
<Lord_Set> That will be a good test for MAAS ;)
<jtv> Yes it will.
<Lord_Set> We got the wild hair up our asses about building a scalable and very cost effective solution using ARM.
<jtv> Only way you're going to get those numbers!
<Lord_Set> Using quad-core A9 or A11 boards with atleast 8gb DDR3 and 8gb internal flash.
<jtv> Would be interesting to see where the bottlenecks are.  If you have a large number of those racks, you're going to need a fast server.
<Lord_Set> Yeah
<jtv> You might hit tftp bottlenecks, in which case... smaller clusters.
<Lord_Set> Well they would all be running 1g ethernet... currently we are already doing testing and using dual 10g on our cluster controller
<jtv> *slobber*
<jtv> I bet YouTube's pretty good on that.
<Lord_Set> We could easily do 2 10g dual port nics in a port channel
<Lord_Set> So have 40g possible for the cluster controller... I am sure that could handle it all
<jtv> We've seen some slowness (ages ago though) with the tftp server; it may not be a network bottleneck.
<Lord_Set> Which tftp server package are you guys using for MAAS? I never really looked into it.
<jtv> We got it for free with something else, but I need to remember what that was.
<jtv> It's Twisted-based.
<jtv> Haven't heard anything about slowness lately, so maybe that was just something that went away.
<jtv> tx-tftp..?  Lemme look.
<Lord_Set> Hmm
<jtv> Yes, python-txtftp.
<Lord_Set> I have so ideas that you could could do to internally cluster or load balance TFTP to increase throughput... TFTP is a finicky and picky protocol.
<Lord_Set> err have some
<Lord_Set> I will shoot them to you privately in a bit
<jtv> Let's hope we don't need to get too creative though!
<jtv> Especially when it's third-party code.
<Lord_Set> True. I could have one of the developers on my team write a new custom built multi-thread and instance tftp server.
<Lord_Set> If we start to run into some issues... We will see soon as even outside of the ARM scenerio we will be hitting super high density between physical servers and VM.
<jtv> The thought of getting that makes me a little giddy...  But as always: remember Knuth's Law or suffer the consequences.  :-)
<Lord_Set> Should be hitting 160-200 MAAS nodes per rack depending on the specific hardware used. This will be deployed within a month max.
<jtv> Are you expecting a big jump to the big racks, or a steady ramp?
<Lord_Set> To the 160-200 node racks will be a big jump and move.
<jtv> And to the 4K-node racks?
<Lord_Set> The ARM idea is a development idea and most likely 3-6 months off.
<jtv> Ah OK.
<Lord_Set> We will have to have some hardware fabricated for it... a power and ethernet backbone for each rack case
<jtv> Were you thinking to have an x86 cluster controller with ARM nodes?  Or all ARM?
<Lord_Set> x86 most likely just for the power.
<jtv> Yeah.
<Lord_Set> Also unsure on exactly what will be their best use. Possibly Hadoop or cheap web server nodes.
<jtv> Also, Python is quite memory-hungry so with large numbers of objects, address space might become an issue if we're talking 32-bit ARM.
<jtv> I don't *think* we're at the level yet where a few thousand nodes might be an issue, but the proof of the pudding is in the eating.
<Lord_Set> Well I would prefer to use 64bit Intel Alterra ARM chips.
<Lord_Set> Or something similar
<jtv> Haven't looked at those.  Are they available?
<Lord_Set> Pretty sure they are
<Lord_Set> Pretty awesome 14nm chips
<Lord_Set> You can get anything ARM produced super cheap in China lol
<jtv> I'm sure you can!
<jtv> Or Taiwan, I guess.
<jtv> Is the Altera licensed as a design, or only sold as a chip?
<Lord_Set> How do you think companies like Minix can sell quad-core arm boxes with 4gb ram and 8gb flash, hdmi, optical audio, gigabit ethernet, 2x usb 2.0, 802.11n, a remote and cables and power for 100 dollars per...
<Lord_Set> That includes packaging and shipping
<Lord_Set> More or less the same chip that is in the Samsung Galaxy S4
<jtv> Yeah that world never ceases to amaze me.
<Lord_Set> ARM is for sure the future of high density computing
<tych0> hi bigjools, no luck even with syncdb on running the maas dev env
<tych0> bigjools: now i'm seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080407/
<tych0> bigjools: do you guys have a 'just-run-the-damn-thing' target in the makefile?
<bbcmicrocomputer> can you create a zone spanning multiple maas-clusters/subnets?  Or do zones create groups within one cluster/subnet?
#maas 2014-03-13
<tych0> bigjools: so it turns out that thing i was seeing was tempita
<tych0> it didn't like the '#' in my string so it escaped everything
<tych0> doing {{preseed|safe}} fixes it
<bigjools> tych0: ah!
<bigjools> that's a new one on me
<tych0> bigjools: ever seen this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7082443/
<bigjools> tych0: umm no, that's odd
<bigjools> can you try make distclean and then re-build
<bigjools> make sure your local db directory gets removed
<tych0> yeah, that was my first move
<bigjools> k
<tych0> ah, well
<tych0> i'll worry about it in the morning
<tych0> if you have any bright ideas, i'm all ears :-)
<bigjools> jtv may help
<bigjools> he wrote most of that stuff
<bigjools> tych0: you have got PG installed? :)
<bigjools> PG_VERSION_BINS comes from stuff under /usr/lib/postgresql
<rvba> bigjools: just put up for review a couple of branches that implement the change we talked about (i.e. the addition of the 'architectures' and 'releases' field on the nodegroup object).
<rvba> jtv: Maybe you'll be kind enough to have a look at some of the branches I have up for review?  They are migrations so despite being fairly large, there is very little to actually review.
<tych0> bigjools: i ran sudo make install-dependencies
<tych0> although it didn't actually install everything, so i installed a few extra pg things
<tych0> it is possible some more dependencies are missing
<tych0> although i guess this was working a while ago and i didn't change anything on this bo
<tych0> x
<tych0> just rebased onto the upstream lp:maas
<mwhudson> can you deploy a xen dom0 with maas?
#maas 2014-03-14
<bigjools> mwhudson: I don;t know enough about xen to answer that
<bigjools> tych0: ok thanks
<bigjools> tych0: what did you install exactly?
<mwhudson> bigjools: the way xen works is that you boot xen, which then boots linux
<mwhudson> so i _guess_ this is more a question about d-i than maas, come to think of it
<mwhudson> (and i bet d-i doesn't have support for this)
<rbasak> mwhudson: you'd have to deploy an Ubuntu instance and then turn it into a dom0 and reboot
<rbasak> Come to think of it, preseeding an install of the right packages might work
<mwhudson> hm, maybe it's not too bad
<mwhudson> right
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> i was going to say, can't a preseed do this?
<mwhudson> depends how much you can mutilate the grub config from a preseed
<mwhudson> rbasak: hey, seeing as you're here
<mwhudson> rbasak: do you know anything about the hotplug block device for vms on armv[78] issue?
<rbasak> mwhudson: AIUI, Xen is packaged well enough that you can get a dom0 set up without messing with configs by hand. I'm not sure of the details though, but that suggests to me that a suitably preseeded d-i could do it.
<rbasak> mwhudson: I've not heard of any progress there. AIUI, it would currently require PCI (-e?) which doesn't exist. I'm not familiar with this area though.
<mwhudson> rbasak: yeah, ok, i'm trying to become familiar with it :-)
<mwhudson> rbasak: and, good to know about xen, thanks
<tych0> bigjools: bigjools postgres-xc-client, i think
<tych0> something that provided a pg_* executable
<marcoceppi> getting a 503 trying to access maas fileserver api, not sure what logs to look at?
<marcoceppi> bigjools: tych0 what's responsible for the maas fileserver?
<marcoceppi> it's throwing 503's and I'm not sure where to look next
<tych0> marcoceppi: should be in /var/log/maas/maas.log or /var/log/apache2/error.log
#maas 2015-03-09
<mup> Bug #1408082 changed: Attempt to use architecture/release-specific custom preseed fails <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408082>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1408082 in MAAS "Attempt to use architecture/release-specific custom preseed fails" [Undecided,Expired]
<costal> Hi Everyone trying to use MAAS on Dell Blade M620 I'm using 1.7 but when booting the blade is complaining
<costal> Loading ubuntu/amd64/generic/trusty/no-such-image/boot-kernel ... failed No such file or directory
<costal> any clues will be really appreciate it
<mup> Bug #1429847 was opened: Intermittent CI failure: error deploying a node with Juju <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429847>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429847 in MAAS "Intermittent CI failure: error deploying a node with Juju" [Critical,Triaged]
<mup> Bug #1430025 was opened: maas uninstallable on vivid <amd64> <apport-bug> <ec2-images> <vivid> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430025>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430025 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas uninstallable on vivid" [Undecided,New]
<murphyslaw_> Hi, I'm trying out MAAS, I've set my proxy in the web interface but Juju doesn't pick it up when I run openstack-install
<Noice> If I'm having trouble importing the boot images, where can I find that log file?
#maas 2015-03-10
<mup> Bug #1430129 was opened: MAAS_DEFAULT_URL creates issues when MAAS changes IP addresses <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430129>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430129 in MAAS "MAAS_DEFAULT_URL creates issues when MAAS changes IP addresses" [Undecided,New]
<mup> Bug #1430236 was opened: Switch local config from SQLite to Plain Ole Text Files jus' like my grandpappy used <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430236>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430236 in MAAS "Switch local config from SQLite to Plain Ole Text Files jus' like my grandpappy used" [Undecided,New]
<mup> Bug #1430269 was opened: Trunk Node listing select all interaction bug <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430269>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430269 in MAAS "Trunk Node listing select all interaction bug" [Undecided,New]
<mup> Bug #1430269 changed: Trunk Node listing select all interaction bug <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430269>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430269 in MAAS "Trunk Node listing select all interaction bug" [Undecided,New]
<mup> Bug #1430269 was opened: Trunk Node listing select all interaction bug <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430269>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430269 in MAAS "Trunk Node listing select all interaction bug" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mup> Bug #1430324 was opened: South doesn't work with Django 1.7 <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430324>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430324 in MAAS "South doesn't work with Django 1.7" [Critical,Triaged]
<mup> Bug #1430424 was opened: Intel AMT Power Parameters do not have User field <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430424>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430424 in MAAS "Intel AMT Power Parameters do not have User field" [Undecided,New]
#maas 2015-03-11
<mup> Bug #1370628 changed: [FFe] MAAS New 1.7 Upstream Release <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370628>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370628 in maas (Ubuntu) "[FFe] MAAS New 1.7 Upstream Release" [Undecided,Fix released]
<darknet> I've a suggest to make to developers of MaaS. is it possible to insert to next release a part where we can note a comment for the node added on MaaS. A sort of notepad where to write details about the node, as for example to specify what is deployed on that node.
<mup> Bug #1428144 changed: Design: Power state progress icon <MAAS:Invalid by kasia-galandziej> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428144>
<mup> Bug #1428147 changed: 'Check power state' button should be red when power_state in error <ux> <MAAS:Invalid by kasia-galandziej> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428147>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428144 in MAAS "Design: Power state progress icon" [High,Invalid]
<mup> Bug #1428149 changed: 'The node has been asked to start up' notification <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428149>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428147 in MAAS "'Check power state' button should be red when power_state in error" [High,Invalid]
<mup> Bug #1430749 was opened: FQDN/MAC: first time you click on Mac it should change the view, the second time is clicked it should sort <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430749>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428149 in MAAS "'The node has been asked to start up' notification" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430749 in MAAS "FQDN/MAC: first time you click on Mac it should change the view, the second time is clicked it should sort" [Undecided,New]
<mup> Bug #1430753 was opened: aNode listing page: after using search or filter, hourglass in search box should change to cross clicking cross clears the search & filter query <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430753>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430753 in MAAS "aNode listing page: after using search or filter, hourglass in search box should change to cross clicking cross clears the search & filter query" [Undecided,New]
<kiko> darknet, I think I filed a bug on that a while back, but yes, that's definitely something we want to add for 1.8
<kiko> rvba, do you know if that made the shortlist, adding a comment log/whiteboard for the node?
<roaksoax> darknet: if you want to describe what could be deployed on that node, you can add tags, and add comments to them
<rvba> kiko: I think it has sort of fallen by the wayside.
<rvba> kiko: as in, it's a bug but it didn't made the shortlist, AFAIK
<rvba> make*
<rvba> kiko: additionally, the new UI designs don't include this idea.
<kiko> roaksoax, this is more to add notes on the node itself, it's not the same use case as tags
<kiko> rvba, oh, that sucks
<bmorriso> Is it possible to edit/manage cloud-init things with MAAS?
<bmorriso> How do I get the default password created for the ubuntu user? So that I can log into the system on the console
<mup> Bug #1430852 was opened: Very slow load times for view node pages in MAAS 1.7.2 <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430852>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430852 in MAAS "Very slow load times for view node pages in MAAS 1.7.2" [Undecided,New]
<kiko> bmorriso, that's a great question, and today you can't easily -- but we set up ssh keys for you. does that not solve your problem?
<bmorriso> No, it really doesn't. There are occasions where the host is not accessible via SSH -- so need that console access.
<kiko> bmorriso, yeah we have run into that many times
<bmorriso> I guess I'll edit preseed file and create a user just in case
<kiko> bmorriso, out of curiosity, is your specific problem an install or enlist/commision-time bug you're trying to debug?
<bmorriso> I was hoping I could manage cloud-init and set my own password
<kiko> bmorriso, because if not you could auto-generate the password via ssh after the install is done
<bmorriso> Could you explain that further?
<kiko> let me find an example
<bmorriso> Thank you
<kiko> I was suggesting something like:
<kiko> ssh ubuntu@bad-eggs.maas 'echo "ubuntu:foobar" | chpasswd'
<kiko> would that work for you?
<kiko> it requires the installation was successful
<kiko> and of course it's a manual step post-install for each node you deploy, so it's mostly a hack
<kiko> bmorriso, ^
<bmorriso> So here is the full scenario. Not every sys admin has their key in MAAS, but they do have the ability to provision a server with MAAS...and once it's provisioned, they're on remote KVM, and they want to log in, but they can't -- because there is no console access, and their key isn't in MAAS. You probably say "just add their key to MAAS" but in the spirit of "DevOps" and everyone being able to push, having 75 keys in MAAS is something I don't 
<bmorriso> So basically I was just wondering if there wasn't a "default" password for the ubuntu user on the local console, or if there were  way to pass cloud-init during install to set the password
<murphyslaw_> Hi.. when using openstack-install, how can I specify overrides for environments.yaml? I’ve tried putting them in config.yaml and then using “openstack-install -c configfile” but it ignores them.
<kiko> bmorriso, does the solution I gave you above address the issue?
<rick_h_> anyone have any hints to the failure  Command `rndc -c /etc/bind/maas/rndc.conf.maas reload maas` returned non-zero exit status 1
<rick_h_> I moved the static IP range in the webui, saved it, and then got that
<rick_h_> this is a dual homed machine and wondering if it's that it's coming from the wrong ip address?
<rick_h_> and if anyone knows how to make it happy?
<murphyslaw_> is this the right place to ask about openstack-juju?
<kiko> rick_h_, I've seen that before -- this is on 1.7.x?
<mup> Bug #1427325 changed: 404 file note found for CentOS 7 image building <MAAS Image Builder:Fix Committed by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427325>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427325 in MAAS Image Builder "404 file note found for CentOS 7 image building" [High,Fix committed]
<rick_h_> kiko: yep, was 1.7.1  and it could not call rndc successfully. Had to add the second IP addr to /etc/bind/maas/rndc.conf in the allow block
#maas 2015-03-12
<mup> Bug #1431145 was opened: Commissioning failures due to transaction errors <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431145>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431145 in MAAS "Commissioning failures due to transaction errors" [Critical,New]
<mup> Bug #1431145 changed: Commissioning failures due to transaction errors <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431145>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431145 in MAAS "Commissioning failures due to transaction errors" [Critical,New]
<mup> Bug #1431150 was opened: While trying to load the node details page, logfile shows weird error <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431150>
<mup> Bug #1431145 was opened: Commissioning failures due to transaction errors <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431145>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431150 in maas (Ubuntu) "While trying to load the node details page, logfile shows weird error" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431145 in MAAS "Commissioning failures due to transaction errors" [Critical,New]
<mup> Bug #1431156 was opened: When a custom image is added, multiple OS entries are created for it <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431156>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431156 in MAAS "When a custom image is added, multiple OS entries are created for it" [Undecided,New]
<mup> Bug #1431279 was opened: MAAS python scripts do not show the line numbers and the script name when errors are encountered <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431279>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431279 in maas (Ubuntu) "MAAS python scripts do not show the line numbers and the script name when errors are encountered" [Undecided,New]
<mup> Bug #1431347 was opened: Changing cluster interface details in web UI leads to rdnc failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431347>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431347 in MAAS "Changing cluster interface details in web UI leads to rdnc failure" [Undecided,New]
<murphyslaw_> Hi, is this the right place to ask about openstack-juju?
<rbasak> murphyslaw_: in relation to MAAS. Otherwise maybe #ubuntu-server or #juju?
<murphyslaw_> well im trying to install maas using openstack-juju
<murphyslaw_> rbasak: juju doesn;t honor the http proxy setting, nor the agent-metadata-url: or image-metadata-url: setting in environments.yaml
<murphyslaw_> rbasak: i’d like to try the unstable version but not sure where to start. should i try and compile the cloudinit stuff from source, or use the unstable tree?
<murphyslaw_> rbasak: alternatiovely i could try and generate my own tools directory, but i can’t find any documentation on how to do that
<rbasak> murphyslaw_: are you sure this is a Juju issue? What do you mean by "doesn't honor"? There are many stages during bootstrap, and it's worth being completely clear on what component is doing what.
<rbasak> If for example Juju requests a node from MAAS, then initially it's MAAS' HTTP proxy setting that is important, not Juju's
<rbasak> OTOH once the machine is booted, then it's up to Juju.
<murphyslaw_> rbasak: environments.yaml contains: environments->maas-> and then a dict with: apt-http-proxy: 'http://172.25.138.248:3128/'   — agent-metadata-url: http://streams.canonical.com/tools — image-metadata-url: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases
<rbasak> I'm not sure, sorry.
<murphyslaw_> yes both proxies are set
<murphyslaw_> rbasa: is there a way to set a proxy for juju apart from the apt one?
<murphyslaw_> rbasak: juju then runs this: Fetching tools: curl -sSfw 'tools from %{url_effective} downloaded: HTTP %{http_code}; time %{time_total}s; size %{size_download} bytes; speed %{speed_download} bytes/s ' --retry 10 -o $bin/tools.tar.gz <[https://streams.canonical.com/juju/tools/releases/juju-1.21.3-trusty-amd64.tgz]>
<murphyslaw_> oh wait a minute
<rbasak> murphyslaw_: oh, OK. That's definitely a Juju thing then if it's asking for tools. People in #juju may know more.
<murphyslaw_> cool thanks
<rbasak> murphyslaw_: but, note that you may need a different setting for HTTPS.
<rbasak> Usually it's a separate key/env variable.
<murphyslaw_> yh i just dont’t know how to set it
<murphyslaw_> ok i’ll head over to #juju many thanks
<rbasak> murphyslaw_: https-proxy
<rbasak> murphyslaw_: from https://jujucharms.com/docs/config-general
<murphyslaw_> nice
<murphyslaw_> Tx!
<mup> Bug #1431360 was opened: maas cli writes deprecation warning to stdout <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431360>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431360 in MAAS "maas cli writes deprecation warning to stdout" [Undecided,New]
<kiko> murphyslaw_, did that work?
<murphyslaw_> kiko: it got a bit further :)
<murphyslaw_> kiko: now battling with NTP time and date
<murphyslaw_> kiko: 2015-03-12 13:40:14 ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:323 gomaasapi: got error back from server: 401 OK (Authorization Error: 'Expired timestamp: given 1426167614 and now 1426168272 has a greater difference than threshold 300')
<mup> Bug #1431379 was opened: cannot add boot-source-selections immediately after boot-source <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431379>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431379 in MAAS "cannot add boot-source-selections immediately after boot-source" [Undecided,New]
<murphyslaw_> kiko: I can now bootstrap the environment. but how do i get the Landscape OpenStack Autopilot installed on the bootstrapped machine?
<murphyslaw_> kiko: when I use openstaclk-install I have no way to specify http-proxy or https-proxy
<murphyslaw_> kiko: the command I’m running is: “sudo openstack-install -c ~/.cloud-install/config.yaml --http-proxy 'http://sj-il-control.cisco.com:3128/' --https-proxy='http://sj-il-control.cisco.com:3128/'” but the command line options are installed, and setting them from config.yaml isn’t working
<murphyslaw_> kiko: command line options are *ignored* i mean
<AskUbuntu_> Landscape is not running after a reboot with juju-core 1.20.x | http://askubuntu.com/q/596004
<mup> Bug #1421377 changed: "MAAS failed to start" recurs if postgresql is stopped <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421377>
<mup> Bug #1421377 changed: "MAAS failed to start" recurs if postgresql is stopped <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421377>
<mup> Bug #1431578 was opened: maas is showing all interfaces with active ethernet link as connected after commissioning <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431578>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428647 in MAAS "duplicate for #1421377 regiond service crashes with "the database system is starting up"" [Critical,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431578 in MAAS "maas is showing all interfaces with active ethernet link as connected after commissioning" [Undecided,New]
#maas 2015-03-13
<costal> hi there I'm using MAAS 1.7
<costal> with dell blades
<costal> I have a few issues with the power on function it doesnt seem to work
<costal> not the ipmi or the wake on lan
<costal> I'm kind of cheating right now just power on the blade when MAAS is trying to do that
<costal> it kind of works but sometimes the status of the node is incorrect for example failed when its already deployed
<costal> how can I change the status to whatever I want ?
<costal> ey guys this is weird now another server is showing couldn't retrieve dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<costal> and I'm unable to install it
<mup> Bug #1431721 was opened: The django.test.simple module and DjangoTestSuiteRunner are deprecated <django-1.8> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431721>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431721 in MAAS "The django.test.simple module and DjangoTestSuiteRunner are deprecated" [Medium,Triaged]
<mup> Bug #1431723 was opened: Creating a ModelForm without either the 'fields' attribute or the 'exclude' attribute is deprecated <django-1.8> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431723>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431723 in MAAS "Creating a ModelForm without either the 'fields' attribute or the 'exclude' attribute is deprecated" [Medium,Triaged]
<mup> Bug #1431741 was opened: django.core.exceptions.AppRegistryNotReady: Models aren't loaded yet. when starting MAAS with Django 1.7 <django-1.7> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431741>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431741 in MAAS "django.core.exceptions.AppRegistryNotReady: Models aren't loaded yet. when starting MAAS with Django 1.7" [Critical,Triaged]
<mup> Bug #1431741 changed: django.core.exceptions.AppRegistryNotReady: Models aren't loaded yet. when starting MAAS with Django 1.7 <django-1.7> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431741>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431741 in MAAS "django.core.exceptions.AppRegistryNotReady: Models aren't loaded yet. when starting MAAS with Django 1.7" [Critical,Triaged]
<mup> Bug #1431741 was opened: django.core.exceptions.AppRegistryNotReady: Models aren't loaded yet. when starting MAAS with Django 1.7 <django-1.7> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431741>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431741 in MAAS "django.core.exceptions.AppRegistryNotReady: Models aren't loaded yet. when starting MAAS with Django 1.7" [Critical,Triaged]
<dimitern> any maas guys around?
<dimitern> I think I found a serious issue with ipaddresses reserve API, when specifying an explicit address
<dimitern> under load, maas api returns no error so juju thinks the address is now reserved, but it's not so - looking at the ipaddresses read list
<dimitern> this is 1.7.1 from stable ppa, and I think looking at maas source it happens because there's no lock when requesting to allocate a specific address
<mup> Bug #1431820 was opened: npm crashes with npm ERR! Error: No compatible version found: nan@'>=1.6.2-0 <2.0.0-0' <dev-environment> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431820>
<kiko> dimitern, please file a bug so we can fix for 1.7.3
<kiko> dimitern, 1.8 should have a real solution to this problem
<kiko> rvba, ^^
<dimitern> kiko, will do
<dimitern> kiko, not quite - what's in 1.8 won't affect this issue I think
<kiko> dimitern, we changed the DB isolation mode, so it should break instead of silently failing
<dimitern> kiko, ah! good to know - will retest with latest 1.8 then
<kiko> costal, hey there
<kiko> costal, can we help somehow?
<AskUbuntu_> tag on maas "error" | http://askubuntu.com/q/596394
<dimitern> rvba, are you around?
<rvba> dimitern: yep
<dimitern> rvba, hey, I was trying to test 1.8.0 beta1 but there is no 14.04 package in the ppa
<rvba> dimitern: 1.8.0~alpha6+bzr3625-0ubuntu1~trusty1 (ppa:maas-maintainers/experimental) ?
<rvba> I don't see a beta1 package in the usual PPAs….
<dimitern> rvba, ah, ok - I was using your ppa so far, will add experimental now and retry
<rvba> cool
<dimitern> rvba, kiko mentioned the issue I'm having with static addresses not getting allocated under load (but returning no error, so juju thinks it's fine) is fixed on 1.8 using better db isolation
<mup> Bug #1431984 was opened: [API] acquire does not allow for name= <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431984>
<rvba> dimitern: should be fixed.  But please file a bug still.  Because we probably want to fix it in 1.7 as well.
<dimitern> rvba, yeah, will do; first checking 1.8 and then I'll file a bug for 1.7
#maas 2015-03-14
<AskUbuntu_> OpenStack in VM player | http://askubuntu.com/q/596766
#maas 2015-03-15
<AskUbuntu_> JUJU Error "ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: waited for 10m0s without being able to connect: " | http://askubuntu.com/q/596929
<AskUbuntu_> Agent-state forever pending or no tools available | http://askubuntu.com/q/597086
#maas 2016-03-14
<BlackDex> Hello there. Is it possible to have MAAS assign ip's without having DHCP active on a specific subnet without putting things to static?
<roaksoax> BlackDex: MAAS 1.9 can do static assigments, but it will also provide DHCP for that statically configured IP, for backwards compatibility
<mup> Bug #1556952 opened: High CPU usage in browser when region is unavailable <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556952>
<mup> Bug #1556963 opened: HandlerError suppressed in UI <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556963>
<haasn> Is there a way to boot a maas node into a rescue system _without_ releasing it? I accidentally made a change that made it unconnectable via ssh, and redeploying would take a while. I could either wait until I get physical access, or just PXE boot a rescue shell and fix the sshd_config or something
<haasn> Does maas make this easy?
<mag009_> morning
<mag009_> is it possible to trigger a build for maas 2.0
<mup> Bug #1557030 opened: Digital Logers Power Type Fails Power On <arm64> <digital> <logger> <pdu> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557030>
<roaksoax> mattyw: ppa:maas/next
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> mag009_: ^^
<roaksoax> mag009_: or xenial repositories
<mag009_> ya that one
<mag009_> I just installed using the trunk repo
<mag009_> it fixed the following issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1547275
<roaksoax> mag009_: yeah, alpha2 is in ppa:maas/next-proposed
<mag009_> ah crap wasn't there last week ?
<mag009_> i'm sure I checked last thursday
<mag009_> :D
<mag009_> thanks
<roaksoax> mag009_: we uploaded it on friday, and haven't made the annoucement yet
<mag009_> ah! :)
<mag009_> anyway I managed to get it working manually but now I'm facing another issue
<roaksoax> mag009_: which one is it?
<mag009_> seem the commissioning is broken
<roaksoax> mag009_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1555570
<mag009_> when cloud-init call : ?op=get_preseed it return no url
<mag009_> 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'url'
<mag009_> it call : MAAS/metadata/latest/by-id/4y3h83/?op=get_preseed and the result is that
<roaksoax> mag009_: or https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1554566
<roaksoax> mag009_: ah yea, so it is the latter
<roaksoax> mag009_: ok, so there's a work around
<roaksoax> mag009_: go to the Node listing page, click on 'Controllers', then Click on the rack controller
<mag009_> ok im there
<mag009_> what next?
<roaksoax> mag009_: on the interfaces section of the rack controller, look for the NIC that has an IP address directly connected to the vlan/subnet your machines are DHCP'ing from
<mag009_> yes its there
<roaksoax> mag009_: ok, what Fabric is it on ?
<mag009_> ah change the fabric
<mag009_> its duplicated with another
<roaksoax> mag009_: yeah, change the fabric to Fabric-0 and see what happens ?
<roaksoax> mag009_: can you attach a screenshot of the original one to the bug though  please ?
<mag009_> screenshot of ?
<mag009_> the controller page
<roaksoax> mag009_: the interfaces section
<roaksoax> mag009_: either way, moving that specific interface into Fabric-0 should fix your issue
<mag009_> so if i understand correctly it has to be in fabric-0
<mag009_> its just a workaround for now
<mag009_> still the same result
<mag009_> http://pastebin.com/d71fcLs7
<mag009_> here's the log
<mag009_> regiond.log
<roaksoax> mag009_: strange... the work around works for me but for noone else I've asked to try it
<roaksoax> mag009_: ok, we'll look into it
<mag009_> if you need me let me know I'm also looking at the code to see what the issue is
<roaksoax> mag009_: thanks!
<roaksoax> mag009_: oh... did you re-enable DHCP once you moved the interface to Fabric-0
<mag009_> I'm using unmanaged
<mag009_> i have a external dhcp that managed the dhcp side
<mag009_> and my maas instance is on that network
<roaksoax> mag009_: ah! that may be an issue since 2.0 won't support external DHCP
<mag009_> are you kidding me ?
<mag009_> I loved maas because it was bare minimal :) all my dhcp dns is out-of-band
<mag009_> our dhcp server are hosted on each top of rack
<mag009_> we use cumulus switches
<roaksoax> right... we no longer perform testing against external DHCP and with this new networking support and such, official support for external DHCP is being dropped. It may still work but we no longer support it
<mag009_> but still I don't think it is related to the dhcp I wouldn't be able to enlist my node if that was the case
<roaksoax> mag009_: no, this issue is not related to DHCP but rather how we tell the node what url to access
<roaksoax> mag009_: and there's a bug on how we doing that
<mag009_> ok found it
<mag009_> I've enabled the dhcp in maas for that subnet and it worked
<mag009_> now I can access the url
<mag009_> this goes against our setup tho
<roaksoax> mag009_: the bug is there regardless, so it does need to get fixed
<mag009_> i can pass that step in the commissioning
<mag009_> but it fail near the end
<mag009_> found why ...
<mag009_> is there a way to not have maas manage the dns ?
<mag009_> it uses the controller as nameserver
<mag009_> which is wrong... it should be the one I've set on the dhcp
<mup> Bug #1557100 opened: [2.0a1] Fabric IDs (and thus default names) can get very large if rack continually fails to register <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557100>
<mup> Bug #1557100 changed: [2.0a1] Fabric IDs (and thus default names) can get very large if rack continually fails to register <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557100>
<mup> Bug #1557100 opened: [2.0a1] Fabric IDs (and thus default names) can get very large if rack continually fails to register <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557100>
<mup> Bug #1557103 opened: After having disabled secondary rack, dhcpd fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557103>
<mup> Bug #1557144 opened: [2.0a1] Nodes fail to boot when enlisting with Xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557144>
<mup> Bug #1554814 changed: [2.0a1]: Can't auto enlist with two Rack Controllers, works with one <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554814>
<mup> Bug #1557204 opened: maas dnsresources create/update cannot assign a dhcp assigned IP address <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557204>
<mup> Bug #1557204 changed: maas dnsresources create/update cannot assign a dhcp assigned IP address <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557204>
<mup> Bug #1555570 changed: Trying to commission a machine results into booting to the enlistment environment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555570>
#maas 2016-03-15
<Phalen> has any one had luck with getting kvm vms to commission and properly detect disks? i have tried 1.9 and its not showing storage even though it lists it in the yaml at the bottom of the page
<mup> Bug #1453878 changed: Feature: Add ability to lock Machine status <cts> <sts> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453878>
<mup> Bug #1557334 opened: MAAS 1.9.1 Vfat unsupported <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557334>
<nhadie> hi all..im looking for a way to disable deletion or release of a node ..is it possible?
<mup> Bug #1557434 opened: CLI version command doesn't work (2.0) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557434>
<mup> Bug #1557434 changed: CLI version command doesn't work (2.0) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557434>
<mup> Bug #1557434 opened: CLI version command doesn't work (2.0) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557434>
<mup> Bug #1557451 opened: No version independent version endpoint <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557451>
<mup> Bug #1557451 changed: No version independent version endpoint <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557451>
<mup> Bug #1557451 opened: No version independent version endpoint <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557451>
<BlackDex> How can i let maas add br1 on a second interface
<mup> Bug #1557512 opened: Unable to set rack controller zone <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557512>
<mup> Bug #1453878 opened: Feature: Add ability to lock Machine status <cts> <sts> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453878>
<mup> Bug #1557520 opened: Noncommissioned nodes showing "Ready" status <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557520>
<mup> Bug #1557526 opened: Link "go to rack controllers page" does not link to controllers page. <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557526>
<mup> Bug #1557569 opened: Default zone can be edited but lacks the edit icon <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557569>
<mup> Bug #1557582 opened: Deleting a fabric shows weird UI & sends you back to the node listing page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557582>
<mup> Bug #1557589 opened: Controller node details page says: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557589>
<mup> Bug #1557597 opened: fabric and space pages fail to update automatically <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557597>
<mup> Bug #1557616 opened: [2.0a2] UI provides no way to disable DHCP <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557616>
<mup> Bug #1557626 opened: Region is not advertising RPC endpoints. <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557626>
<mup> Bug #1557684 opened: Enter key should save hostname/domain and click away should cancel <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557684>
<mup> Bug #1557685 opened: Domain editing field misaligned <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557685>
<mup> Bug #1557732 opened: [2.0a1] Enlistment fails if any rack controller is disconnected <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557732>
<koaps> hi all
<koaps> does anyone know if there's a way to run this command "dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller" so that it doesn't open a prompt? IE I want to script it.
<roaksoax> koaps: what do you need to reconfigure the maas-region-controller for ?
<koaps> roaksoax: the IP it uses for MAAS isn't the one we want to use
<roaksoax> koaps: so that IP is not really all that relevant anymore
<roaksoax> koaps: the cluster controller determines which IP to give to the controllers, if none is being set, or determined, that one is used
<roaksoax> koaps: so as long as your cluster controller points to the correct IP, you should be ok
<koaps> the cluster controllers have multiple interfaces, the one it lists as the http://x.x.x.x/MAAS url isn't the interface we use for our PXE network, so we reconfigure it to use the right one
<koaps> the region server and the controller that is
<roaksoax> ok
<roaksoax> koaps: you using 1.9 ?
<koaps> ya
<roaksoax> koaps: you could just use: maas-region-admin local_config_set
<roaksoax> koaps: and maas-provision config
<roaksoax> koaps:  sudo maas-region local_config_set --maas-url
<roaksoax> koaps:  sudo maas-region-admin local_config_set --maas-url
<roaksoax> sudo maas-provision config --region-url
<koaps> would those use the full URL? I know when I do reconfigure for maas-region-controller it just asks for the IP
<koaps> i can try it, thanks for the commands
<roaksoax> koaps:  yes, full url, for example:  sudo maas-region local_config_set --maas-url http://192.168.10.2/MAAS
<koaps> awesome, thanks
<mup> Bug #1557767 opened: subnet.name should be an optional field <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557767>
<stormmore> I think I may be missing something, when I turn my machine on MAAS isn’t registering it and turning it off
<stormmore> I do see it PXE boot though
<stormmore> for some reason it is trying to access http://169.254.169.254/ which I assume means it is a DNS issue?
<stormmore> I figured it out, forgot to put a gateway ip to my maas management network
#maas 2016-03-16
<mup> Bug #1557839 opened: machine_readable_bytes() accepts invalid and misleading SI prefixes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557839>
<mup> Bug #1558000 opened: [patch] Existing user "maas" is used/removed when installing/removing maas-common <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558000>
<neiljerram> Hi there, I'm struggling with MAAS networking after just upgrading to 1.9.1.  Is there anyone around who might be able to help?
<mup> Bug #1538280 opened: MAAS 1.9.0+bzr4533 can not start HP ProLiant DL360 Gen9 servers over IPMI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538280>
<mup> Bug #1558188 opened: during import images boostrap fails with gomaasapi: got error back from server: 400 BAD REQUEST ({"distro_series": ["'trusty' is not a valid distro_series.
<mup> It should be one of: '', 'windows/win2012hvr2', 'ubuntu/precise'..."]}) <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558188>
<roaksoax> 4/win 7
<jwitko> hey guys, can someone help me understand how maas works once I install it?   I have it installed on a machine with about 7 servers on the same subnet.  I thought once MAAS was installed they would be able to PXE boot via obtaining a DHCP lease.  Is this the expectation?  Do I need to go through and add them manually as nodes first to MAAS?
<roaksoax> jwitko: you need to:
<roaksoax> 1. import images (trusty at the very least)
<jwitko> roadsoax,  did that
<roaksoax> 2. configure a cluster controller interface to provide DHCP (if using <= 1.9), if using >2.0alpha1, you'd need to configure a VLAN to provide DHCP
<jwitko> I also enabled the interface for DNS and DHCP
<jwitko> I'm using 1.9
<roaksoax> jwitko: right, so then that should be all you need
<roaksoax> jwitko: to get it to PXE boot and register to MAAS
<jwitko> roaksoax, ok great thanks.  So it looks like my issue is DHCP not coming across the network
<jwitko> i reboot a server and it sends out a request, but tcpdump udp port 67 on my maas controller shows no traffic
<roaksoax> jwitko: ps faux | grep dhcpd  to ensure it is running
<roaksoax> jwitko: otherwise, maybe something with the networking?
<jwitko> roaksoax, aye it is running and i see port 67 listening on netstat
<jwitko> so Yea, I think the switch needs to be configured properly to allow dhcp traffic or something.  will investigate with network team
<jwitko> thanks!
<jwitko> roaksoax, one more question if you don't mind
<jwitko> where would i be able to see incoming DHCPD logs?  /var/log/maas/maas.log ?
<roaksoax> jwitko: syslog
<jwitko> gracias
<roaksoax> de nada :)
<jwitko> yea, I can actually see a DHCPDISCOVER and DHCPOFFER in the logs,  just not from any of my blades lol
<jwitko> from some unknown MAC
<jwitko> but the point is it can see and act on DHCP
<jwitko> roaksoax, so if this is just going to start PXE booting from the standard inventory download.... is there a default user/pass its setting?
<roaksoax> jwitko: for IPMI based BMC's, it will create a 'maas' user with a random password, only internal to maas
<jwitko> can I add customizations to that sort of stuff?  like a kickstart file ?   or is the only option to build a custom image and serve that ?
<roaksoax> jwitko: what would you be trying to deploy ?
<jwitko> just trying to spin up some standard ubuntu servers
<jwitko> nothing fancy
<jwitko> but I need to be able to access them once they're spun up  :)
<roaksoax> jwitko: so /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata allows you to customize the install
<jwitko> ah, awesome
<roaksoax> jwitko: you will have to add your SSH key in MAAS
<roaksoax> jwitko: and maas will install the SSH key on the system for the 'ubuntu' user
<jwitko> roaksoax, do you have an example of this being done?  having a hard time finding one
<roaksoax> jwitko: under the user settings page you will be able to add your ssh public key
<roaksoax> jwitko: with that you will be able to deploy machines
<jwitko> ahh
<roaksoax> jwitko: maas will automatically import your key in the deployed system
<jwitko> sorry I was trying to edit the files manually
<Free99> hey everyone, I got my maas setup working! I have a bunch of nodes ready and deployed. Question: I need to make all of them mount an NFS share. how do I do that?
<roaksoax> Free99: if they are already deployed and you did it with Juju, you could create a subordinate charm to do so. If they are not deployed by juju, you'll have to do that manually
<roaksoax> Free99: if you ar eplanning to re-deploy them, you could customize /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata, to creata new, late_command for 'in-target' that would do something to the system, so that when it boots after it installs, it mounts the NFS share
<dragnell87> hello everyone
<dragnell87> there is any way to seize control of power managament for VM in Vpshere setup
<dragnell87> i only have control over my VM using vmware cloud director, and i can find a way to properly add a note to maas cluster controller
<dragnell87> *can't
<dragnell87> *node
<fritchie> is there a way to view the porogress when importing boot images to a new MAAS install - seems to be taking longer than I would imagine
<roaksoax> fritchie: you can do it via the API, or hover over the spinner next to the image
<roaksoax> next to the image being downloaded *
<Discipulus> Quick question for you guys - how do I run MAAS with high availability? I saw that it was scheduled for 14.04 but I haven't seen anything in the documentation.
<roaksoax> Discipulus: HA is for 16.04 and on 2.0, which is currently alpha
<roaksoax> Discipulus: sitll no documentation available yet
<fritchie> roaksoax, ty
<roaksoax> fritchie: but it is fairly simple for the rack controllers
<roaksoax> fritchie: just add more rack controller that is connected to the same VLAN
<roaksoax> and when enabling DHCP you can select which one is primary and which one is secondary
<Discipulus> Roaksoax, thanks.
<fritchie> roaksoax, do you know where the boot image being downloaded is stored to disk?
<roaksoax> fritchie: on the region controller they are stored in the DB< on the rack/cluster controller on /var/lib/maas/
<roaksoax> fritchie: on the region controller they are stored in the DB< on the rack/cluster controller on /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current
<fritchie> ty
<mup> Bug #1558314 opened: maas server is overloaded - twistd and postgres processes > 200% <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558314>
<mup> Bug #1558314 changed: maas server is overloaded - twistd and postgres processes > 200% <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558314>
<mup> Bug #1558314 opened: maas server is overloaded - twistd and postgres processes > 200% <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558314>
#maas 2016-03-17
<mup> Bug #1558324 opened: [2.0-trunk] Error on request (45) space.delete: AttributeError: 'Subnet' object has no attribute '_vlan_cache' <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558324>
<mup> Bug #1558324 changed: [2.0-trunk] Error on request (45) space.delete: AttributeError: 'Subnet' object has no attribute '_vlan_cache' <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558324>
<mup> Bug #1558324 opened: [2.0-trunk] Error on request (45) space.delete: AttributeError: 'Subnet' object has no attribute '_vlan_cache' <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558324>
<jwitko> hey roaksoax, quick question, I created a second interface on my controller with a separate subnet also set to do dhcp and dns.
<jwitko> however when I rekick the blades, they come up with the interface but no IP or anything assigned
<jwitko> any ideas what went wrong?
<fritchie> is it possible to log into a maas commissioned node via the console to troubleshoot?
<jwitko> fritchie, yes.  the first interface comes up without issue and SSH is available
<jwitko> the second comes up and /etc/network/interfaces just shows the mtu setting and nothing else under the secondary interface
<jwitko> yea, I just tried it again
<jwitko> double checked ranges and everything.  no interface config at all for p2p2
<fritchie> can a maas node act as a default gateway for the dhcp network?
<jwitko> i'd prefer it used its standard default gateway, which I've set in the web UI
<fritchie> what is dhcp is being used on an isolated vlan with no router?
<jwitko> yes that is correct
<jwitko> except I cant figure out how to vlan tag in maas
<jwitko> so they are untagged to maas
<mup> Bug #1558383 opened: [2.0a2] dhcp set to false causes ERROR in logs <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558383>
<mup> Bug #1558383 changed: [2.0a2] dhcp set to false causes ERROR in logs <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558383>
<mup> Bug #1558383 opened: [2.0a2] dhcp set to false causes ERROR in logs <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558383>
<jam> or davecheney ^^
<jam> meh, wrong channel
<mup> Bug #1558188 changed: during import images boostrap fails with gomaasapi: got error back from server: 400 BAD REQUEST ({"distro_series": ["'trusty' is not a valid distro_series.
<mup> It should be one of: '', 'windows/win2012hvr2', 'ubuntu/precise'..."]}) <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558188>
<voidspace> roaksoax: ping
<alexlist> Hi... I am trying to deploy CentOS 7 using the latest stable MAAS 1.9. I am following https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.9/os-support.html and have found an image at http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/daily/centos70/amd64/20141129_01/. CentOS 7 shows up under "Generated Images" but I cannot select that for deployment. What am I missing?
<alexlist> OK, I have switched the boot resources URL to "daily" and see the images. However, when I click "deploy", they are not listed.
<nitin_> whois nitin
<roaksoax> alexlist: did you import them? you have to import the images
<timello> folks, gm, how does one would backup nodes, cluster, images, etc, configuration for further use?
<timello> I see https://code.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/backup, but it looks old.
<dragnell87> Hello everyone
<dragnell87> Has anyone try maas with vcloud director from VmWare for power management ?
<dragnell87> any case precedent on this matter ? where access to real hypervisor does not exist and the only thing you have access is to the VMs and the allocation of resources
<mup> Bug #1558635 opened: Trying to assign an IP address statically to a device results in builtins.AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'link_subnet' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558635>
<mup> Bug #1558640 opened: [2.0a2] Lease notifier not working in LXD container because of apparmor <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558640>
<mup> Bug #1558640 changed: [2.0a2] Lease notifier not working in LXD container because of apparmor <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558640>
<mup> Bug #1558640 opened: [2.0a2] Lease notifier not working in LXD container because of apparmor <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558640>
<mup> Bug #1558640 changed: [2.0a2] Lease notifier not working in LXD container because of apparmor <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558640>
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: you misunderstood this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1557451
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: please see my latest comment
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: you may still think it's only medium priority
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: but currently we need to make 2 api calls to work out what version of maas we're running against
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: first hit api/1.0 and if that fails try api/2.0
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: because there's no version independent way to find that out
<mup> Bug #1558640 opened: [2.0a2] Lease notifier not working in LXD container because of apparmor <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558640>
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: my understanding is that a user tells jusjut http://<maas-ip>/MAAS
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: then juju automatically adds the /api/1.0 right?
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: my point being was that juju would check /api/1.0 if it returns nill or error, it would assume /api/2.0
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: which basically, would be similar to just doing a version check
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: right, but that's two calls just to get the version
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: I'm asking for a version independent endpoint to get that information in one call
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: anyway, we understand each other - so cool
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: to me it is the same. if you check for version first, and then you try to login, then that's two calls. You could simply first try 1.0 firs,t and if that doesn't work, you try 2.0
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: either way you look at it, it is 2 calls
<jwitko> Hey guys, when uninstalling MAAS it asks if I want to keep the database.  Does this database simply contain node information or does it also contain the setup of the MAAS controller?
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: note that I';m only highliting the fact that either way you look at it, you will always have to make 2 requests
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: 1. check for vesion. 2. make requets to api version
<roaksoax-afk> or
<roaksoax-afk> 1. make request to 1 version 2. make request to another version
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: that being said, it is medium as we are working on other critical issues at the moment, and that wont be addressed immediately
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: i'd guess next week
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: well, not really - we're not going to check for version on *every* api call
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: we'll do it once and cache it!
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: so the question is how many calls we need to do to make that initial determination
<voidspace> and currently that's two :-)
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: but I appreciate you guys have a lot on your plate
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: actully, juju is the one who adds /api/2.0
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: actully, juju is the one who adds /api/1.0
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: not the user
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: so when you tell the user /MAAS, juju adds /api/1.0
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: yes
<voidspace> the user doesn't tell us the api version
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: so, now if you add /MAAS, juju will 1. check version. 2. make api call to /api/1.0 or 2.0
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: my perspective. 1. try /api/1.0 or 1. try /api/1.0 or 2. /api/2.0
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: checking for version will always, always always yield one extra call
<roaksoax-afk> but hey
<roaksoax-afk> that's your code :)
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: yes, but we make *many* api calls
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: so we want to check for version once at the start and cache that
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: yes, but juju would have to store the version right ?
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: exactly, either way you do, yields the same result
<voidspace> no
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: 1. you check for version, 2. you cache it. 3. all remainder api calls go to cached version
<voidspace> we need to know version there are two possibilities
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: 1. you try /api/1.0 2. it works, you cache it. 3. all remainder api calls go to cached version
<voidspace> 1) there is a version independent api to find it - one call (not currently true)
<voidspace> 2) try 1.0 then 2.0 - two calls
<voidspace> then we make the actual api calls we need
<voidspace> so not the same
<voidspace> gotta go
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: it is the same:
<roaksoax-afk> 1. try 1.0, it didn't work
<roaksoax-afk> 2. then assume 2.0, making actual api call
<voidspace> roaksoax-afk: hah, well fair enough
<roaksoax-afk> voidspace: as in: try to login with 1.0 first, it is not avialable. 2. try to login to 2.0 :)
<voidspace> we could just try 1.0 and it succeeds or we're on 2.0 - fair enough
<voidspace> or 3.0 ;-)
<jwitko> Hey guys, when uninstalling MAAS it asks if I want to keep the database.  Does this database simply contain node information or does it also contain the setup of the MAAS controller?
<mup> Bug # changed: 1546475, 1549206, 1549208, 1549230, 1550540
<mup> Bug #1558747 opened: [1.9.1] Deployment for IBM S822LC  8335-GTA fails to boot local disk following  curtin install <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558747>
<mup> Bug #1558755 opened: [2.0a2] Deploying machine with primary rack dead fails <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558755>
<mpontillo> jwitko: I would say most MAAS configuration is in the database, but there is a little bit in /etc as well
<mpontillo> jwitko: what configuration would you like to preserve?
<mup> Bug #1558752 opened: [1.9.1] Failure to get DHCP address during curtin install of IBM S822LC  8335-GTA   <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558752>
<jwitko> mpontillo, i just blasted it away,  but thanks
<jwitko> Did MAAS get rid of the "Network" menu at the top ?
<jwitko> was that replaced with Cluster ?
<mpontillo> jwitko: in 1.9 I think that was replaced with the Fabrics tab, in 2.0 it'll be "Networks" (but be very different)
<mpontillo> jwitko: all network configuration available in the UI is under the clusters tab though
<jwitko> ty
<jwitko> hey mpontillo, quick question -  is there any way to easily add a list of macs into maas?
<jwitko> is the +Add new MAC button for multiple MACs on one machine?  or will that add them as separate servers
<mpontillo> jwitko: that's for a single machine. if you want to add things in bulk, I'd use the API. I can get you an example in a sec
<mpontillo> jwitko: if you haven't used the API client before, first use the "maas login" command, for example "maas login admin http://your-maas-ip:5240/MAAS/ <token>", where <token> is the key from your user preferences page
<mpontillo> jwitko: here are some example commands I use to add a few NUCs and a libvirt-based hypervisor: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15410283/
<mpontillo> (those examples assume you are using the "admin" profile with the MAAS CLI.)
<mpontillo> jwitko: also, I have a couple scripts to generate those commands from a YAML file, if that's useful to you. see https://code.launchpad.net/~mpontillo/+junk/maas-qa-utils
<stormmore> this I like
<stormmore> nope
<mup> Bug #1558785 opened: [2.0a2] Detected deadlocks in postgres should be handled list a serialization failure <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558785>
<jwitko> hey mpontillo that really helped thank you
<jwitko> the servers have all installed and booted.
<jwitko> couple of follow up questions though
<mpontillo> np jwitko, good luck (and let us know if you have feedback)
<jwitko> 1)  The secondary interface is not coming up with any sort of configuration except the mtu setting
<mpontillo> jwitko: sure, though I need to go afk for awhile, so replies might be slow
<jwitko> 2) Is there any way to set static IPs to nodes ?
<mpontillo> jwitko: you should be able to change the interface settings (including static IPs) on the node details page; if there are items you cannot change related to networking, please check if you can set them via the command line API
 * mpontillo -> afk
<jwitko> mpontillo, it says "auto assign" so I'm guessing I need to turn off DHCP and DNS on the interfaces and turn them into unmanaged?
<jwitko> How will PXE boot requests get DHCP leases then :?
<mpontillo> jwitko: we add a static mapping in the dhcp server (assuming we manage dhcp for that network)
<jwitko> Sorry?
<mpontillo> jwitko: making the network unmanaged isn't required (nor would that be recommended)
<jwitko> by assuming we manage dhcp, do you mean assuming there is an alternative dhcpd providing service ?
<jwitko> oh
<mpontillo> jwitko: well, you can use your own DHCP server, but that is not recommended
<jwitko> ok, I see i had to power the machines off before reconfiguring their network
<jwitko> mpontillo, so back to the interface that does not get configured
<jwitko> when I get to set the static IP address, it works fine for the first interface
<jwitko> but the fabric-2 interface shows no subnets to choose from
<jwitko> however there is a vlan tagged subnet that shows up under "Subnets" tab
<mpontillo> jwitko: I assume that's not a subnet managed by MAAS? You can use the API to add VLANs and subnets to that fabric
<jwitko> if i take "eth1" and set it to "fabric-1", the VLAN menu does not allow for a drop-down
<jwitko> mpontillo, it should have been auto configured from maas install?
<jwitko> it shows under fabric-1 in the subnets tab, I see the untagged section with no information and then the vlan tagged one with all the correct info
<jwitko> however on the node network section it does not allow me to select the VLAN tagged subnet
<jwitko> it should be a subnet managed by maas?
<jwitko> sorry, i had to add the additional interface on the node drill down
<mpontillo> jwitko: hmm ok, when you commission the node it should run the DHCP client and discover all interfaces available, if it can. but it doesn't check tagged VLANs
<mpontillo> that would make commissioning take quite awhile, since it would need to check 4094 possibilities ;-)
<jwitko> mpontillo, is there a way to configure the nodes to deploy with a bridged interface set up?
<jwitko> instead of having my eth1 and my vlan tagged eth1.600,  could I create eth1, br1, br1.600 ?
<m3talsmith> Are there any service providers using MAAS yet?
<mpontillo> jwitko: MAAS does not yet support bridges; we are thinking about doing that for MAAS 2.1. the 1.x philosophy is that bridges are solidly juju's territory
<jwitko> got it.  thanks
#maas 2016-03-18
<jwitko> hey guys, i redid the interfaces on the server that i oroginally installed maas on.  now the subnets no longer reflect that of the maas server nor what I want provisioned on the hosts.  how can I make MAAS pick up the new settings?
<ipurwae> hello
<ipurwae> where I can get free cloud?
<alexlist> Re my observation from yesterday: It looks like it took quite a while to import CentOS 7 images and until they were available for deployment. A better progress indicator would be a great thing, I already thought MAAS was stuck with something...
<mpontillo> jwitko: so there are a couple different ways to get MAAS to discover subnets. the first way is to register a cluster controller. this will automatically add a fabric to MAAS containing each discovered subnet
<mpontillo> jwitko: the second way is to commission a node. upon commissioning, we will discover the interfaces attached to each node, and discover what subnets (via the DHCP IP address received, if any)
<mpontillo> alexlist: agreed; I'll make sure this is brought up when we decide features for the next MAAS release
<jwitko> mpontillo, so basically my situation is that I installed a one server maas installation.   controller, region controller, etc.  all on one piece of hardware.
<jwitko> After the installation where it discovered the interfaces and set them up as expected I had a change in network requirements
<jwitko> if you look at this image:  http://i.imgur.com/j5jW8Po.png?1
<jwitko> I just want to make fabric-1 look identical to fabric-0  (except the subnets staying as they are now)
<jwitko> so I want to remove the valn-600 and take the subnet attached to it and make it attached to the fabric-1 untagged vlan
<jwitko> just like fabric-0
<jwitko> is there any way for me to do that simply or do I need to uninstall and reinstall maas?
<mpontillo> jwitko: MAAS does not allow you to have a duplicate subnet in MAAS. what you may need to do is use the API to "merge" the two fabrics
<jwitko> i don't want duplicate subnets
<mpontillo> jwitko: that is, move your VLAN into fabric-0 and then delete fabric-1
<jwitko> i want to get rid of that VLAN all together
<jwitko> notice how fabric-0 has no vlan
<jwitko> the subnet is attached to the untagged 'item' under fabric
<jwitko> I just want to make fabric-1 the same way
<mpontillo> jwitko: ah, then you can use the API to move the subnet to the "untagged" VLAN on fabric-1
<jwitko> great!  how?
<mpontillo> jwitko: after you move the subnet, you can delete the extraneous VLAN.
<mpontillo> jwitko: I don't have the exact syntax handy, but it's something like "maas <profile> subnet 172.28.0.0/16 update vlan=<vlan-specifier>"
<jwitko> mpontillo, there seems to be very little documentation detailing every command and syntax
<mpontillo> jwitko: you may need to do "maas <profile> fabrics read" and then "maas <profile> vlans read <fabric-id>" to get the appropriate IDs
<jwitko> not criticizing, as I'm loving MAAS, just observing  :)
<mpontillo> jwitko: yeah, we  do rely a lot on the help available when typing "--help" in a specific CLI context, but I agree that it isn't that user friendly.
<mpontillo> jwitko: no worries; I've actually had updating the docs for that on my TODO list for a long time, just haven't gotten around to it
<mpontillo> jwitko: busy working on UI support for MAAS 2.0 =) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qt7B5J0s/better-css.png
<mpontillo> jwitko: any of your feedback, good or bad, is much appreciated - thanks for trying MAAS
 * mpontillo needs to head to sleep
<mpontillo> jwitko: looking forward to hearing how your MAAS setup turns out.
<mpontillo> night
<jwitko> have a good one, thanks for the help!
<mup> Bug #1559052 opened: MaaS updates IPMI user/password for the node even if the change didn't reflect in IPMI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559052>
<mup> Bug #1559052 changed: MaaS updates IPMI user/password for the node even if the change didn't reflect in IPMI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559052>
<mup> Bug #1559088 opened: [Xenial 2.0] tgt fails to start with tgtadm out of memory error <2.0> <iscsi> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559088>
<mup> Bug #1559130 opened: [1.9.1] Parted bug <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559130>
<mup> Bug #1559130 changed: [1.9.1] Parted bug <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559130>
<mup> Bug #1559130 opened: [1.9.1] Parted bug <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559130>
<mup> Bug #1559130 changed: [1.9.1] Parted bug <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559130>
<jwitko> hey mpontillo, i'm back  :)
<jwitko> got everything sorted out last night!
<mpontillo> jwitko: great! glad to hear it
<jwitko> had an additional question however... if I wanted to add an additional DNS entry to my MAAS managed bind dns, how can I do that ?
<mup> Bug #1559316 opened: [2.0a3 UI] VLAN: This field cannot be null  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559316>
<mpontillo> jwitko: we are doing full support for custom DNS entries in MAAS 2.0... in MAAS 1.x that might be difficult. you could edit /etc/maas/templates/dns/zone.template, but the custom record would appear in all zones
<mup> Bug #1559327 opened: [2.0a3] after upgrade to pre-alpha3, dhcpd is configured incorrectly <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559327>
<mup> Bug #1559330 opened: [2.0a3 pre] maas-rackd constantely attemps to connect to regiond without stop <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559330>
<mup> Bug #1559332 opened: [2.0a3] Server VLAN's UI is showing too many vlans <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559332>
<mup> Bug #1559330 changed: [2.0a3 pre] maas-rackd constantely attemps to connect to regiond without stop <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559330>
<mup> Bug #1559332 changed: [2.0a3] Server VLAN's UI is showing too many vlans <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559332>
<mup> Bug #1559330 opened: [2.0a3 pre] maas-rackd constantely attemps to connect to regiond without stop <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559330>
<mup> Bug #1559332 opened: [2.0a3] Server VLAN's UI is showing too many vlans <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559332>
<jwitko> mpontillo, thanks man.  how do I regenerate DNS once I edit it ?
<mpontillo> jwitko: easiest way might be to just restart maas-regiond
<mpontillo> jwitko: what you are doing is not really supported =)
<jwitko> thanks!
<mup> Bug #1559341 opened: Controller listing page lacks rack controller connection status <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559341>
#maas 2016-03-19
<mup> Bug #1559353 opened: [2.0a3] "Add Hardware > Chassis" cannot find off-subnet chassis BMCs <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559353>
<mup> Bug #1559354 opened: [2.0a3] Commissioning a Xenial image discovers LXC bridges <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559354>
<mup> Bug #1559355 opened: [xenial] pxe iscsi target hardcoded to trusty <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559355>
<mup> Bug #1559361 opened: [2.0a3] maas-dhcpd is being restarted constantly while enlisting/commissioning multiple machines <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559361>
<mup> Bug #1559398 opened: [2.0a3] Can't commission two many machines at a time <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559398>
<mup> Bug #1559398 changed: [2.0a3] Can't commission two many machines at a time <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559398>
<mup> Bug #1559398 opened: [2.0a3] Can't commission two many machines at a time <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559398>
<mup> Bug #1559355 changed: [xenial] pxe iscsi target hardcoded to trusty <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559355>
<mup> Bug #1559398 changed: [2.0a3] Can't commission too many machines at a time <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559398>
<mup> Bug #1559398 opened: [2.0a3] Can't commission too many machines at a time <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559398>
#maas 2016-03-20
<mup> Bug #1535481 changed: iDRAC7 IPMI enable not set by enlistment agent <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535481>
<mup> Bug #1559699 opened: [1.9.1] Commissioning doesn't detect partitioning of secondary hard disk <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559699>
<mup> Bug #1559699 changed: [1.9.1] Commissioning doesn't detect partitioning of secondary hard disk <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559699>
<mup> Bug #1559711 opened: DHCP.leases: Lease without mac address generated <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559711>
<mup> Bug #1559711 opened: DHCP.leases: Lease without mac address generated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559711>
<mup> Bug #1559711 changed: DHCP.leases: Lease without mac address generated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559711>
<mup> Bug #1559699 opened: [1.9.1] Commissioning doesn't detect partitioning of secondary hard disk <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559699>
#maas 2017-03-13
<mup> Bug #1644229 changed: MAAS 2.1.1 - Curtin - Failed to deploy CentOS7 <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644229>
<junaidali> Hi everyone, I'm trying to enlist and commission a virtual machine but it is failing with the error '{"power_parameters": ["Power ID: This field is required."], "power_type": ["Select a valid choice. virsh is not one of the available choices."]}'
<junaidali> here is the regiond log http://paste.ubuntu.com/24169761/
<junaidali> any idea what might be the issue here, I'm facing this issue randomly in a pipeline where configuration of MAAS is automated.
<roaksoax> junaidali: how are you trying to add it ?
<myra> Why can't I find the boot-images command  on the MaaS cli ?
<myra> am I missing something ?
<brendand> myra, have you been emailing maas-devel about this?
<junaidali> roaksoax: I'm using this command
<junaidali> maas "${MAASCLI}" machines create autodetect_nodegroup='yes' hostname="${JUJU_POWER_ID}" tags='bootstrap' power_type='virsh' mac_addresses="${JUJU_MAC}" power_parameters_power_address='qemu+ssh://'${HOST_USER}'@'${HOST_IP}'/system' architecture='amd64/generic' power_parameters_power_id="${JUJU_POWER_ID}"
<brendand> junaidali, maybe we need the proper packages installed to use the virsh driver
<brendand> e.g. libvirt-bin, virsh
<junaidali> brendand: restarting the regiond fixed the issue for me.
<junaidali> but I've seen the issue hitting multiple times
<junaidali> it seems like there is a sync issue between regiond and rackd. Is there any way (a CLI command etc) that we can check if both are synced properly or not?
<roaksoax> junaidali: it is because the rack controller is not connected
<roaksoax> junaidali: and it cannot validate
<junaidali> roaksoax: is there a way to check if it is connected? In MAAS UI under controller, the status was green
<junaidali> but the logs were showing connection error.
<roaksoax> junaidali: did you check the detailed cntroller page ?
<roaksoax> and there is, check the rack controller endpoint
<roaksoax> iirc
<junaidali> roaksoax: cant find iirc under services in controller page http://imgur.com/a/tZDXZ
<junaidali> I've installed MAAS on a VM with 8GB RAM and 4 vcpus, do you think the issue might be due to the specs?
<junaidali> One specific thing about my environment is, I'm changing MAAS IP to the IP on eth1 interface
<junaidali> sudo maas-region local_config_set --maas-url http://${MAAS_IP}:5240/MAAS
<junaidali> and then updating rackd
<junaidali> sudo service maas-regiond restart; sudo sed -i "s/localhost/${MAAS_IP}/g" /etc/maas/rackd.conf; sudo service maas-rackd restart
<mup> Bug #1672353 opened: [2.2b3] Cannot see IP address of machine while in Hardware Testing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672353>
<mup> Bug #1672354 opened: [2.2b3] Cannot see IP address of machine while in Hardware Testing <hardware-testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672354>
<mup> Bug #1672353 changed: [2.2b3] Cannot see IP address of machine while in Hardware Testing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672353>
<mup> Bug #1672354 changed: [2.2b3] Cannot see IP address of machine while in Hardware Testing <hardware-testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672354>
<mup> Bug #1672353 opened: [2.2b3] Cannot see IP address of machine while in Hardware Testing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672353>
<mup> Bug #1672354 opened: [2.2b3] Cannot see IP address of machine while in Hardware Testing <hardware-testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672354>
<mup> Bug #1672363 opened: [2.2b3] 'deploy' API endpoint doesn't automatically allocate a machine <rsd> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672363>
<mup> Bug #1672370 opened: [2.2b3] Hardware testing doesn't actively sends output to MAAS <hardware-testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672370>
<roaksoax> junaidali: or maas-rack config --region-url <url> && sudo maas-rackd restart
<junaidali> thanks roaksoax I will change that.
<mup> Bug #1672414 opened: Custom storage on Centos <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672414>
<stormmore> kiko, did you see my updates to the Bug #1669548?
<_flx> hi. I have a MaaS 1.9.4 setup on ubuntu 14.04, unmanaged cluster. The default nameserver on deployed instances is the maas ip. Is there any way to tell maas to use the DNS provided by the router?
<_flx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1581155
<_flx> i see
<roaksoax> /wi/win 5
<stormmore> _flx, you can set MaaS' upstream dns
<stormmore> _flx, that way it will act as a caching nameserver as well as a resolver
<stormmore> kiko, you around?
<_flx> stormmore, do I need to commission/deploy again?
<stormmore> _flx, shouldn't need to since it is just changing what MaaS will do with DNS requests, not the nodes themselves
<_flx> ok. testing...
<mup> Bug #1667141 changed: [FFe] Standing FFe for MAAS 2.2 <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667141>
<_flx> stormmore, doesn't work. can't resolve hostname
<_flx> the default nameserver on the node is the maas server ip
<_flx> and i can't resolve the hostname
<_flx> the documentation of that feature says "Only used when MAAS is running its own DNS server."
<mup> Bug #1671320 opened: MaaS should set /etc/environment with appropriate proxy settings for rescue mode <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671320>
<roaksoax> _flx: /win 6
<roaksoax> err
<stormmore> hmmm I alway use MaaS as it's own DNS server so that it can update it with the hosts
<stormmore> anyone familiar with how tag definitions worth? what would it look like to search the hostname for a substring?
<pmatulis> stormmore, re tags, i'm curious whether you read the docs and found them lacking
<roaksoax> stormmore: tags definition to search the hostname for a substring? tag definitions only work for lshw output that maas collects and to autotag commmon machines
<roaksoax> stormmore: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-cli-tags
<roaksoax> for example there, you can tag all machines that have a CUDA GPU for the example
<roaksoax> tags dont apply to machine hostnames
<stormmore> pmatulis, yeah I always read the docs before asking questions ;)
<stormmore> I was really looking for a way to auto tag nodes that get the hostname worker* as worker, decided to manually tag them instead for now
#maas 2017-03-14
<mup> Bug # changed: 1621563, 1633181, 1636933, 1638380, 1651683, 1652566, 1652649
<mup> Bug # opened: 1621563, 1633181, 1636933, 1638380, 1651683, 1652566, 1652649
<mup> Bug # changed: 1621563, 1633181, 1636933, 1638380, 1651683, 1652566, 1652649
<firl> anyone have any ideas why my vlan doesn't seem to be tagging on my bonded interface?
<firl> "/etc/network/interfaces" has no tagging at all in the interface just the bonded configuration
<mup> Bug #1672327 opened: Too long names for bridges <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672327>
<mup> Bug #1672676 opened: proxy_update_config.write_config is transactional but mutates non-database state <easy-to-fix> <txn-violation> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672676>
<kklimonda> I've created a reserved range for the subnet, but juju is still creating new containers from within this range. Is this not related? MAAS 2.2b2
<hetfield_> hi all. i need a trigger to update an external dns when a lxc rises (i.e. by maas)
<hetfield_> ops i meant juju
<mup> Bug #1672718 opened: [2.2b3] smartctl-validate hangs on KVM-backed nodes <docteam> <hardware-testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672718>
<vogelc> pmatulis: I just wanted to get back to you and say that the dhcp relay function is working like a charm.
<kklimonda> MAAS is actually also assigning IPs from the reserved range..
<kklimonda> seems very similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1314267
<roaksoax> kklimonda: is there a bug filed for this ? do you have any other ranges created ?  are there no more available IP addresses ?are you using juju with a user and the range created belongs to the 'user' ?
<kklimonda> the last question, about juju, is actually interesting
<kklimonda> about juju user*
<kklimonda> but I'm not sure if I follow - other juju users would ignore my IP reservation?
<kklimonda> there is no bug, so far I don't have enough to go on and report it - I just started looking into it
<roaksoax> kklimonda: just trying to gather info
<kklimonda> ok, let me check credentials for juju first, to see if that's the same user
<roaksoax> it would be interesting to know whether the reserved range is a reserved for user 'alice', and user alice is juju deploying, hence containers may be getting IP's frrom 'alice' range
<kklimonda> it's the same user for both juju and MAAS
<roaksoax> but if reserved range is for admin 'bob', and 'alice' user is deploying, and gets IP from 'bob' range, then that wold definitely be bad
<kklimonda> however, those IPs were previously available, and I've only later expanded reservations
<kklimonda> so I wonder if they are still cached somewhere, perhaps dhcpd.leases
<kklimonda> but that part actually works as expected, I have a dynamic range for machines. How does Juju get an IP from MAAS? is it querying API?
<roaksoax> kklimonda: juju asks maas for a machine that it can statically assign to the container
<roaksoax> kklimonda: so it is one of two things: 1. juju requesting an IP from a <reserved> range or 2. maas providing an ip from a <reserved> range
<roaksoax> it would be interesting to see what request juju sends
<pmatulis> vogelc, thank you. nothing to improve in the docs?
<kklimonda> roaksoax: how can I check it? juju controller logs, or maas logs?
<vogelc> pmatulis: I think the docs are fine.  The capability is really going to save us time.
<roaksoax> kklimonda: juju controller debug logs I'd guess
<mup> Bug #1672735 opened: TimeoutError resolving DNS <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672735>
<zeestrat> Hey, is there a way to choose which distro rescue mode boots as?
<roaksoax> zeestrat: no, only Ubuntu
<zeestrat> roaksoax: Sorry, was thinking more which version of Ubuntu
<roaksoax> zeestrat: only xenial
<roaksoax> zeestrat: the "commissioning" image
<zeestrat> :(
<brendand> zeestrat, you can change the minimum kernel version though
<zeestrat> Alrighty. Thanks
<mup> Bug #1672758 opened: Quanta S910-X31E system drilbur fails curtin installation - grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists. failed to install grub! <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672758>
<mup> Bug #1672758 changed: Quanta S910-X31E system drilbur fails curtin installation - grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists. failed to install grub! <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672758>
<stormmore> zeestrat, I am guessing there is a reason why you would ask about the rescue "image"?
<zeestrat> stormmore: Just doing some dumb troubleshooting for a vendor who only supply utilities for trusty. But I made it work :)
<stormmore> ah one of those situations
<stormmore> that is why I start looking for a vendor who keeps up to date
<stormmore> when*
<mup> Bug #1672758 opened: Quanta S910-X31E system drilbur fails curtin installation - grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists. failed to install grub! <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672758>
<zeestrat> stormmore: Yeah, you get what you pay for. Luckily we have lots of spares.
<stormmore> zeestrat, good :) sounds like you might need them ;-) although if you have physical access you could always boot from a trusty live cd for the troubleshooting
<zeestrat> stormmore: For those few moments we pxe boot or use the BMC. Just wanted to try out the rescue mode :) Looking forward to the new HW tests in the 2.2 beta
<stormmore> zeestrat, legacy pxe environment ftw then?
<zeestrat> stormmore: In this instance I managed to get the trusty package to work on xenial
<stormmore> yeah that is also an option, depends what it actually uses from the OS. I vaguely remember installing a "jessie" package recently on to xenial
<mup> Bug #1672758 changed: Quanta S910-X31E system drilbur fails curtin installation - grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists. failed to install grub! <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672758>
<mup> Bug #1672758 opened: Quanta S910-X31E system drilbur fails curtin installation - grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists. failed to install grub! <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672758>
<mup> Bug #1672758 changed: Quanta S910-X31E system drilbur fails curtin installation - grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists. failed to install grub! <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672758>
<rainmaker> Hi all. I don't get it. I can power on and off a server from the BMC via MAAS, but when I try to commission it, it will fail with 'failed commissioning'. I get error "BMC busy". Anyone has any idea?
<roaksoax> rainmaker: the bmc is probably locking up
<rainmaker> locking up?
<roaksoax> rainmaker: as in the BMC is not reliable enough and when it receives multiple requests it locks up
<roaksoax> rainmaker: this is a common firmware issue
<rainmaker> do you think upgrading the fw will help?
<roaksoax> rainmaker: it definitely should, yes
<roaksoax> rainmaker: the times we've seen the issue upgrading to a newerl firmware has usually solved the problem
<kklimonda> has anyone worked on coreos deployment with maas?
<rainmaker> thank you roaksoax
<tmartins> Hey guys, I just installed MaaS Next on Ubuntu 16.04, the rackd.log shows something like: "Deferred AppCleanUp" Python error, what is that?
<tmartins> Also, after installing "apt install maas", the package "maas-cluster-controller" was not installed, it depends on old maas-cli, maybe it is not required anymore?
<roaksoax> tmartins: maas-rack-controller replaces maas-cluster-controller
<roaksoax> tmartins: maas-cli -> 'maas'
<tmartins> Oh, nice... Thank you!
<tmartins> What about the "rackd.log" python error?
<pmatulis> tmartins, are you following instructions that refer to maas-cluster-controller and maas-cli? if so, which docs?
<tmartins> basically, I did this: 1- fresh ubuntu 16.04 with 2 NIC (MaaS UI ens3 / PXE on top of ens3.500), 2- add maas/next ppa, 3- apt install maas, 4- dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller, 5- maas-region createadmin
<tmartins> that's pretty much what I did...
<tmartins> using this as a base: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/23/maas-setup-deploying-openstack-on-maas-1-9-with-juju/
<tmartins> didn't tryed Juju yet.
<tmartins> Also I used tips from: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-package-install ...
<pmatulis> tmartins, ok, you're mixing versions. try to eschew 1.9 unless you absolutely need to run Trusty
<tmartins> I don't think that I am mixing versions...  =/
<tmartins> I just used those docs as a "bird view reference".
<tmartins> The MaaS packages are all from the PPA MaaS Next.
<pmatulis> tmartins, right, i meant from the docs POV
<tmartins> Hmm... Okay, I'll research more on this subject... Maybe I'll downgrade to MaaS Stable, since I'm not seeing much difference to Next.
<tmartins> Does MaaS talks with Dell's CMC (Chassis Management)?
<roaksoax> lborda: yeah you are using 2.x, so use the instructions provided by pmatulis
<mup> Bug #1672837 opened: [2.2b3] When adding an RSD pod, the action panel doesn't disappear until pod refreshed <rsd> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672837>
<mup> Bug #1672839 opened: [2.2b3] Refreshing a pod from the pod details page should show a spinner in the listing <rsd> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672839>
<mup> Bug #1672841 opened: [UI] Pod refresh shows error <rsd> <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS RSD :Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672841>
<mup> Bug #1672837 changed: [2.2b3] When adding an RSD pod, the action panel doesn't disappear until pod refreshed <rsd> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672837>
<mup> Bug #1672839 changed: [2.2b3] Refreshing a pod from the pod details page should show a spinner in the listing <rsd> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672839>
<mup> Bug #1672841 changed: [UI] Pod refresh shows error <rsd> <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS RSD :Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672841>
<tmartins> pmatulis, can you share a link do new docs?
<mup> Bug #1672837 opened: [2.2b3] When adding an RSD pod, the action panel doesn't disappear until pod refreshed <rsd> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672837>
<mup> Bug #1672839 opened: [2.2b3] Refreshing a pod from the pod details page should show a spinner in the listing <rsd> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672839>
<mup> Bug #1672841 opened: [UI] Pod refresh shows error <rsd> <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS RSD :Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672841>
<pmatulis> tmartins, the 2.1 you followed are the ones you should follow. 'devel' if you're using ppa:maas/next
<tmartins> Ok, thanks!
<pmatulis> tmartins, note that the devel docs are not guaranteed to be up to date
<tmartins> That's okay...   =)
<tmartins> There is only MaaS' feature that I don't like: it is the gateway of the bare-metal hosts by default. And it is hard to change that...   :-/
<tmartins> If I change this, bare-metal cloud-init doesn't work anymore (it can't reach metadata service).
<vogelc> Does anyone have a handy cli command to update a node to use static IP's?
<pmatulis> roaksoax, can you update the mailing list in the topic please - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maas-devel
<tmartins> Does the PXE boot stuff works on top of VLAN tagged interfaces, like "eth1.500"?
#maas 2017-03-15
<mup> Bug #1672947 opened: MAAS accepts 0.0.0.0/0 as a subnet, but this breaks DNS update code <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672947>
<ybaumy> can i use a apt proxy for one subnet and for another not?
<ybaumy> or is this a global parameter
<mup> Bug # changed: 1254807, 1386504, 1441408, 1549397, 1571031, 1582323, 1598175, 1600328, 1602412, 1606508, 1611999, 1614584, 1620478, 1621507, 1628514, 1629982, 1630361, 1630636, 1632853, 1633378, 1633397, 1633401, 1633452, 1633457, 1633462, 1633467, 1633470, 1633600, 1633717, 1633822, 1636250,
<mup> 1636251, 1636324, 1636873, 1636874, 1636992, 1637009, 1637182, 1637192, 1637246, 1637401, 1638284, 1638285, 1638288, 1638575, 1638589, 1639182, 1639247, 1639258, 1639288, 1640147, 1640259, 1640780, 1642033, 1642200, 1643552, 1645067, 1645319, 1645912, 1646162, 1646163, 1646748, 1646891, 1646955,
<mup> 1647703, 1648456, 1648836, 1651452, 1651675, 1655049, 1656208, 1656717, 1657491, 1659152, 1659164, 1659244, 1659511, 1659607, 1659672, 1659959, 1660185, 1660188, 1660858, 1660863, 1660864, 1661214, 1661579, 1663276, 1663290, 1663517, 1663643, 1663686, 1664285, 1664664, 1664667, 1664732, 1664813,
<mup> 1665143, 1665459, 1665478, 1665839, 1667426, 1667754, 1668731, 1668759, 1669213, 1669221, 1669225, 1669226, 1669246, 1669425, 1669428, 1669547, 1669568, 1669570, 1669783, 1669833, 1670326, 1670337, 1670821
<mup> Bug #1671897 changed: ui to browse combos of tags is inconsistent with juju's notion of combos of tags <ui> <uosci> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671897>
<mup> Bug #1671897 opened: ui to browse combos of tags is inconsistent with juju's notion of combos of tags <ui> <uosci> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671897>
<mup> Bug #1671897 changed: ui to browse combos of tags is inconsistent with juju's notion of combos of tags <ui> <uosci> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671897>
<mup> Bug #1665482 changed: [2.2] MAAS shows install.log from previous deploy on a machine that failed to commission <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665482>
<rainmaker> Hi all, is there any way to force maas to use eth1 to probe the BMC of the server? I'm having trouble turning on servers with 2 nics connected since the bmc shares port 1
<wargamez> Hi. Is maas 2.0 supported by landscape?
<roaksoax> rainmaker: i dont fully understand what the issue is there, but you only would need the rack controller reacheable to the IP address of the BMC, or one on the same subnet
<cnf> in maas, what is the difference between a fabric and a space?
<roaksoax> wargamez: for autopilot? I think they are working in it
<roaksoax> cnf: fabric is a swithc or a set of switches
<cnf> hmm
<roaksoax> cnf: in 2.2+ space concept is being changed from L3 to L2. Basically, a space tells that a vlan or a set of vlans can communicate to each other
<cnf> roaksoax: because the docs say "A fabric is a set of interconnected VLANs that are capable of mutual communication. "
<roaksoax> pmatulis: ^^
<cnf> so i configured my fabrics as if they where spaces
<cnf> roaksoax: so i can have 10 vlans in 8 spaces  on one fabric, really?
<cnf> so why would you define different fabrics on maas?
<cnf> here, it's all just one big "virtual switch"
<roaksoax> cnf: spaces is not mandatory in 2.2+
<cnf> well, i was asking in juju how to have juju place things on the right server, because not every server has / should have an ip in every vlan
<cnf> and i got pointed to spaces
<cnf> (my main goal is deploying openstack with juju btw)
<pmatulis> roaksoax, so you want "A fabric is a switch or a set of switches." ?
<roaksoax> pmatulis: we can clarify the terms later, but just pointing out that the term in ther is actually ckinda referring to spaces
<mup> Bug #1673087 opened: Save/Load Network and Storage Configurations <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673087>
<mup> Bug #1673091 opened: Tags with dots are not saved <error-surface> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673091>
<cnf> ok, so i should move everything back into fabric-0 then
<cnf> i think
<pmatulis> roaksoax, comes from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-committers/maas/2.1/view/head:/docs/networking.rst
<wargamez> roaksoax: Yes for autopilot. I am not able to connect to maas 2.X with it it says 401 gone. Is there a maas 1.9 for ubuntu 16.04 available somewhere?
<pmatulis> roaksoax, please open a doc bug on it with specifics
<cnf> it has the same info text in the GUI btw
<roaksoax> wargamez: i dont think it is released, but they have been working on it
<cnf> hmm, what a mess :P
<roaksoax> cnf: note that fabrics / spaces is a design thing. If all your machines are in the same fabric, and all your machines are connected to the same 'untagged' vlan (i.e. all pxe boot on the same untagged vlan), then yes that sounds all your machines should be in the same fabric
<cnf> roaksoax: i have a lot more vlans than that
<roaksoax> cnf: is you have say X machines pxe boot on untagged vlanX and Y machines pxe boot on untagged vlanY, then it sounds you need 2 fabrics
<cnf> but i have 1 vlan just for MAAS
<roaksoax> cnf: yeah just an exmape :)
<cnf> but here, everything is one switch
<cnf> well, about 5 switches, but they behave as 1
<cnf> ignoring the vmware distributed vswitches etc
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> what are the concequenses of having different fabrics?
<cnf> (seems i can't move VLAN's between fabrics)
<cnf> so you would have a fabric per top of rack switch, for example, but all pxe boot vlan's would be in one space?
<cnf> or am I misunderstanding this?
<roaksoax> cnf: i sec, otp
<cnf> sure
<roaksoax> cnf: ok, sorry about that.
<roaksoax> cnf: say you have this:
<roaksoax> MAAS (region/rack) -- switch1 -- node01
<roaksoax>                    -- switch2 -- node02
<roaksoax>                    -- switch3 -- node03
<roaksoax> cnf: and node01/node02/node03 can talk to each outher in the same vlan
<roaksoax> cnf: and PXE boot from MAAS in the same vlan, from the same subnet
<roaksoax> cnf: then that would be 1 fabric
<roaksoax> cnf: i guess the right term would be that all those 3 switches are trunked
<cnf> right
<cnf> i'm not sure when to use different fabrics, i guess
<cnf> as opposed to using spaces
<cnf> roaksoax: so if you had a VLAN for pxe booting and maas mgmt, and one for storage traffic, would those be different fabrics?
<cnf> when they are on the same switch
<roaksoax> cnf:
<roaksoax> MAAS eth0-10.10.10.2 -- switch1.fabric0.untagged -- node01.eth0    -- 10.10.10.10
<roaksoax>                                 fabric0.vlan10   -- node01.eth0.10 -- 192.168.10.20
<roaksoax>                      -- switch2.fabric0.untagged -- node02
<roaksoax>                      -- switch3.fabric0.untagged -- node03.eth0    -- 10.10.10.11
<roaksoax>                                 fabric0.vlan10   -- node03.eth0.10 -- 192.168.10.21
<cnf> ok
<roaksoax> MAAS eth0-10.10.10.2 -- switch1.fabric0.untagged -- node01.eth0    -- 10.10.10.10   -- space.undefined
<roaksoax>                                 fabric0.vlan10   -- node01.eth0.10 -- 192.168.10.20 -- space.test
<roaksoax>                      -- switch2.fabric0.untagged -- node02
<roaksoax>                                 fabric0.vlan20   -- node02.eth0.20 -- 192.168.20.21 -- space.storage
<roaksoax>                      -- switch3.fabric0.untagged -- node03.eth0    -- 10.10.10.11   -- space.undefined
<roaksoax>                                 fabric0.vlan10   -- node03.eth0.10 -- 192.168.10.21 -- space.test
<roaksoax>                                 fabric0.vlan30   -- node03.eth0.30 -- 192.168.30.21 -- space.storage
<roaksoax> cnf: or the above too
<roaksoax> cnf: so in maas 2.2+ L2 spaces, you can have vlan20 and vlan30 in the same space, each with different subnets, and you are saying basically that machjines in vlan30 and machines in vlan20 can communicate to each other
<roaksoax> cnf: on thjose subnets via those spaces
<cnf> ok
<cnf> so do i need separate spaces for ipv4 or ipv6 ?
<roaksoax> cnf: no necessarily, you can have both ipv4/ipv6 subnets in the same vlan
<cnf> but in the same space?
<cnf> because technically, they can't communicate :P
<cnf> hmm, but spaces are per vlan, of course
<roaksoax> yeah, so you can have ipv4/ipv6 on vlan10 and ipv4.1/ipv6.1 in vlan20, both in the same space
<roaksoax> what you are saying there is, ipv4 on vlan10 can communicate with ipv4.1 in vlan20
<cnf> ok
<roaksoax> the same for ipv6
<cnf> so when would you use different fabrics?
<roaksoax> cnf: when you have infrastructure that you dont want it to communicate with each other
<roaksoax> cnf: for example, you can have 2 different openstack clouds, each on their own fabric
<cnf> hmm, ok
<roaksoax> cnf: the isntances could communicate to each other because they are "public" addresses
<cnf> and have the same vlans with the same subnets, but there is no link between the 2?
<cnf> right
<cnf> ok, i'm going to have to jiggle some things around
<cnf> roaksoax: thanks
<roaksoax> cnf: this may help a bit too: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/devel/en/release-notes#important-announcements_1
<cnf> hmm
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys, does the PXE boot stuff works on top of tagged vlans? Like: "eth0.100"? While just eth0 is the regular "ubuntu maas" IP, for accessing its UI, ssh into it, etc...
<ThiagoCMC> The server was PXE booted by MaaS, but the commisioning is faling: "Could not query power state: Connection timed out while performing power action.  Check BMC configuration and connectivity and try again.."
<ThiagoCMC> not sure what to do...   =/
<ThiagoCMC> I changed the "power user / pass", to Dell's default but, still doesn't work... I can use those same user/pass on iDrac.
<rainmaker> anyone here installed openstack? how did you have success? using autopilot or juju deploy openstack-base?
<roaksoax> rainmaker: last time i did was with conjure-up and maas 2.2
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: if the bios handles it, it should yes
<rainmaker> roadsoax: i used conjure-up for deploying it on a single laptop.. but will it still work for a production enviornment?
<ThiagoCMC> Hmm... Double checking BIOS settings... Thanks!
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<mup> Bug #1673135 opened: [2.2b3] Machine fails to deploy , but install log is not immediately stored. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673135>
<cnf> hmz
<cnf> what a mess :P
<ThiagoCMC> roaksoax, "iDRAC -> iDRAC Settings -> Network/Security -> Network -> IPMI Settings [x]Enable IPMI Over LAN" - Worked! Thanks man!
<cnf> roaksoax: i can't pick what vlan to assign in a fabric on a node
<cnf> it's grayed out, and only the 1st one is selected?
<zeestrat> rainmaker: I'd look at building your own bundle either from the base examples from https://github.com/openstack-charmers/openstack-bundles or something like this HA example: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/298175262/bundle.yaml
<zeestrat> rainmaker: My experience is that openstack is just not something that is going to work out of the box so we needed to take a moment to look at all the components.
<Budgie^Smore> zeestrat, I would say that Conanical has made it pretty easy to get a basic clean openstack cluster to work out of the box, my biggest issue with it was (and also my weakness) setting up the servers networking correctly to handle all the different VLANs
<zeestrat> Budgie^Smore: Oh, absolutely. My recommendation is just to take a moment and think about the normal things such as storage and network as the latter usually never works automagically.
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> i seem to have painted myself into a corner
<cnf> "Can't delete fabric; the following interfaces are still connected: eth0 (unknown) on <unknown-node>, eth0 (unknown) on <unknown-node>"
<cnf> i don't seem to have said nodes...
<cnf> hmz, how the hell do i clean this up
<cnf> postgres stuff it is :/
<cnf> hmm, so my database is inconsistent
<cnf> already?
<cnf> how the hell did that happen :/
<cnf> anyone proficient enough with maas to help me clean this up?
<roaksoax> mpontillo: ^^ :)
<Budgie^Smore> zeestrat oh yeah, you definitely have to get your network layer setup correctly for things to go smoothly. http://blog.naydenov.net/2015/11/deploying-openstack-on-maas-1-9-with-juju-network-setup/ is a walk through that I used when I deployed my first openstack cluster
<cnf> https://bpaste.net/show/b761a057d1c7
<cnf> that looks wrong...
<cnf> no node_id
<cnf> and why can't i pick the vlan on an interface?
<cnf> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m971jqnq8mve3be/Screenshot%202017-03-15%2018.01.03.png?dl=0
<cnf> should the VLAN field be grayed out?
<cnf> hmz
<Budgie^Smore> cnf I think that VLAN is associated with the fabric so it would make sense to grey it out
<cnf> Budgie^Smore: there are 5 vlans associated with that fabric
<cnf> and the one selected is NOT the one i want
<cnf> hmz, i don't understand this ^^;
<Budgie^Smore> does maas allow multiple subnets / vlan?
<mpontillo> cnf: let me take a step back: what specific version of MAAS are you using? (latest in the 2.2 or 2.2-beta series, I imagine?)
<mpontillo> Budgie^Smore: yes, you can have multiple subnets in a VLAN
<cnf> mpontillo: whatever was default 3 weeks ago for "apt install maas" on 16.04 :P
<cnf> uhm,
<cnf> MAAS Version 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1)
<mpontillo> cnf: ok, thanks. the following query might help us understand why you have stray interfaces on your fabric. https://gist.github.com/mpontillo/94b227942fbcfc79dcad5124927ca9d9
<mpontillo> cnf: use "sudo maas-region dbshell" to get a postgres console, then do "\pset pager off"
<cnf> i'm already on
<cnf> let me sanitize some ip addresses
<mpontillo> cnf: another useful query is "select * from maas_support__node_networking;" (that's a view) -- but it's more node-centric, and it sounds like unknown interfaces are the issue for you, which are created in certain cases when we don't have a specific node
<mpontillo> cnf: my guess is they're from leftover DHCP leases that MAAS was notified about, and the fact that you can't delete the fabric because of them is a bug
<cnf> mpontillo: https://bpaste.net/show/8c98a8f22394
<cnf> the last query doesn't have any reference to the floating interfaces
<cnf> mpontillo: so i decided to keep the fabric in question., but i still think it's nasty to have this problem
<cnf> any suggestions on how to clean it up?
<mpontillo> cnf: I was just about to give you a workaround to clean up all the unknown interfaces so you could delete the fabric. https://gist.github.com/mpontillo/1a6faee09fe674c62dbaab27eb9164f4
<cnf> nice
<mpontillo> cnf: though if that is fabric-0 I'm honestly not sure if we'll let you delete it; that might be the "default fabric", let me know ;-)
<cnf> that seems to have done it, i think
<mpontillo> cnf: ok cool
<cnf> it wasn't 0
<cnf> so
<cnf> uhm
<cnf> mpontillo: what happened is i misunderstood fabrics from the docs
<cnf> and configured them as spaces
<cnf> then later learned i should have used spaces for this, so i made the right spaces
<cnf> and tried to put everything on fabric-0 again
<cnf> which is when i ran into this
<mpontillo> cnf: yeah, we think of fabrics as basically an interconnected set of (non-virtual) switches; traditional switches in which you might use 802.1q VLANs on -- it sounds like you have vswitches in your environment though?
<cnf> then i learned that a "fabric" is what is on a "cable" really
<cnf> mpontillo: yeah
<cnf> it's a juniper qfabric
<cnf> with most things on a 2 x 10g LAG
<cnf> but i never did figure out how to pxe boot from a LAG interface
<cnf> so the maas network is on a separate copper cable, from the same qfabric, really
<mpontillo> cnf: OK, I'd like to better understand your environment; if you don't mind me asking, are you using MAAS on physical or virtual hardware? is this a production or demo/staging type environment?
<cnf> tis is a PoC atm, to evaluate using MaaS / juju to install / manage openstack
<cnf> the MAAS controller is on a VM, the rest are physical machines
<cnf> (PoC is Proof of Concept if you where not familiar with the TLA)
<mpontillo> OK, sounds good, yes I know that one ;-)
<cnf> so _normally_ we have 1 copper network (100mbit) for IlO / IPMI access
<cnf> and everything else on optical LAGs
<cnf> but as said, i never found out how to pxe boot on the LAG, so i added a copper network for the MAAS network
<cnf> it's the same virtual switch, but a separate connection to the machines
<mpontillo> cnf: all right. so you may have two or three VLANs, but it may look like two or three fabrics to MAAS?
<mpontillo> (it's fine to model it as three fabrics, btw, that will probably mean less headache if you aren't using VLAN tags anywhere)
<cnf> so what i am learning, i think? is that a fabric isn't a switch, but really a "cable" connected to the machine
<mpontillo> cnf: we use a fabric to model a traditional switching infra with consistent VLAN tags inside. in your case, if you have three completely separate VLANs that can in no way communicate even by fiddling with the VLAN tags, then yeah, telling MAAS it's three fabrics will probably give you the best experience
<mpontillo> cnf: if you have a switch with trunk ports configured where each host interface can retag traffic on the different VLAN IDs, then you'd want to use a fabric with multiple VLANs inside. but it doesn't seem like that's true in your env
<cnf> well, it is on the fibers
<cnf> the LAG is a trunk
<mpontillo> cnf: okay, then I would model the LAG's VLANs if you want the deployed nodes to be able to configure VLAN interfaces on them
<cnf> so atm i have fabric-0 with all the VLAN's, a fabric-maas with the maas vlan, and a fabric-mgmt with carries the iLo / IPMI traffic
<mpontillo> cnf: sounds good to me.
<cnf> for the maas controller, this looks like a separate interface
<cnf> the ipmi one, that is
<mpontillo> cnf: that should be fine
<cnf> cool
<cnf> so, as I understand it
<cnf> juju can't configure networking
<cnf> i need to configure what i want on a machine in maas, and then juju gets to use what is there, right?
<mpontillo> cnf: yes, that makes sense. so for juju what you might do first is define three spaces to start with: 'mgmt', 'maas', and 'aggregate' - since you're on MAAS 2.1, those would be assigned to each subnet MAAS knows about in those spaces
<cnf> right
<cnf> i also addes spaces for public, openstack-mgmt and openstack-storage
<cnf> which are all in fabric-0
<mpontillo> cnf: are you able to define 802.1q VLANs (based on VID) inside the LAG fabric? if so then you could define the VLANs and subnets in the 'aggregate' network you want to use with juju, and define spaces appropriate for those
<cnf> right
<cnf> mind if i past something in pm?
<mpontillo> cnf: ok. in MAAS 2.1, spaces must be assigned to subnets, so if you've simply created the spaces they aren't really in use until you tell MAAS which subnets they're associated with (as mentioned earlier, in MAAS 2.2 they are migrating to VLANs)
<mpontillo> cnf: sure, if you have sensitive pastes you'd rather not make public, feel free to PM them
<cnf> it's public ip ranges
<cnf> i'd rather not broadcast those :P
<mpontillo> np
<cnf> does that look sane?
<mpontillo> cnf: yeah that looks good to me.
<cnf> cool
 * mpontillo likes the "Available IPs: 100%" next to your /64; I don't imagine that will change much over time ;-)
<cnf> :P
<cnf> mpontillo: ok, thanks for your help
<cnf> i'm calling it a day
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys, how to configure MaaS in a way that it is not the gateway of the bare-metal servers?
<cnf> 19:00 here, i'm getting hungry and a bit sleepy
<ThiagoCMC> I tried to delete the gateway on DHCP config but, it reappears...
<cnf> ThiagoCMC: each subnet lets you define a gatway, and cusom routes
<ThiagoCMC> I want the PXE network to have no gateway, and another interface of the bare-metal boxes will be the gateway...
<ThiagoCMC> Hmm...
<ThiagoCMC> well, I just don't want the maas as a gateway, while keep it as metadata / cloud-init as usual.
<mpontillo> ThiagoCMC: you can set the gateway per subnet
<ThiagoCMC> How the bare-metal boxes will have 2 gateways without using iproute2 ?
<ThiagoCMC> Or, does it uses iproute2 multiple tables?
<ThiagoCMC> for each gateway?
<ThiagoCMC> Or just metrics?
<mpontillo> ThiagoCMC: well, iproute2 is used, but it's true that MAAS could handle overlapping default routes better. you can define static routes
<mpontillo> or rather, overlapping routes in general. we've heard requests for policy based routing
<mpontillo> ThiagoCMC: so let me see if I understand correctly. when you PXE boot you want to use the PXE network's default router for the gateway (such as to reach the Ubuntu archive, etc. but you have another interface you want to use for just about all other traffic (assuming it's online)?
<mpontillo> ThiagoCMC: when you say "I want the PXE network to have no gateway"... that's okay, but I see how that could be problematic with MAAS since during enlistment, commissioning, and deployment we won't bring up your data-plane interfaces
<roaksoax> you can already achieve that
<roaksoax> you cant two default gateways for a machine
<ThiagoCMC> I know, with iproute2, you can...   =)
<roaksoax> if you have a pxe network with the default gateway that is different from having gateway for other eoutes
<roaksoax> or viceversa
<mup> Bug #1673204 opened: LXD not getting IP address, MAAS 2.2b3 throwing django.db.utils.IntegrityError and  AssertionError <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673204>
<ThiagoCMC> mpontillo, oh, I see how that enlistment / deployment can be problematic...
<roaksoax> sounds like you need to define your default gatewat forst and then configure routes for other places
<zeho> I'm trying to figure out why i'm unable to deploy autopilot from my maas server with juju. I'm looking at the commands.log file and ls
<zeho> and I can't tell what is wrong. What I do see is the following:
<zeho> [ERROR: 03-15 13:19:34, gui.py:270] Problem with juju bootstrap.
<zeho> Traceback (most recent call last):
<zeho>   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/concurrent/futures/thread.py", line 54, in run
<zeho>     result = self.fn(*self.args, **self.kwargs)
<zeho>   File "/usr/share/openstack/cloudinstall/controllers/install/multi.py", line 146, in do_install
<zeho>     raise Exception("Problem with juju bootstrap.")
<zeho> Exception: Problem with juju bootstrap.
<zeho> [DEBUG: 03-15 13:19:34, error.py:35] showing error view for: Problem with juju bootstrap.
<zeho> [ERROR: 03-15 13:19:34, task.py:71] ran off end of task list, can't start Bootstrapping Juju
<zeho> [DEBUG: 03-15 13:19:34, utils.py:627] ssh keys exist for this user, they will be used instead.
<zeho> [DEBUG: 03-15 13:19:34, multi.py:139] Bootstrapping Juju: JUJU_HOME=/home/maasadmin/.cloud-install/juju juju  bootstrap  --to autopilot
<zeho> [DEBUG: 03-15 13:19:35, multi.py:145] Problem during bootstrap: '{'err': 'WARNING ignoring environments.yaml: using bootstrap config in file "/home/maasadmin/.cloud-install/juju/environments/maas.jenv"\nWARNING This juju environment is already bootstrapped. If you want to start a new Juju\nenvironment, first run juju destroy-environment to clean up, or switch to an\nalternative environment.\nERROR environment is already bootstrapped\n', 'o
<zeho> utput': '', 'status': 1}'
<firl> anyone on that might be able to help me understand the best way to integrate mellanox into a node for maas 2.1?
<mpontillo> firl: what do you mean by "integrate mellanox"?
<firl> when I commission a host that I can see an ip over ib in the networking
<firl> mpontillo: I know a year ago it wasn’t at a place to be able to do it. I wasn’t sure if things have changed
<mpontillo> firl: sorry, I may not be up to date on the terminology for this, but what is "ip over ib"? for MAAS 2.2 I worked on some switch ASIC identification code that runs during commissioning; we have the ability to deploy onto switches, but it can get complex depending on what you want to do
<firl> sure, infiniband = ib. The drivers that require installation are 3rd party for them to be recognized during commissioning.
<firl> so the IPoIB is just ethernet over infiniband ( mellanox )
<wililupy> firl: can you give me some info on your setup?
<mpontillo> firl: ah, I see what you mean now. mellanox being a vendor that makes lots of different things it didn't click that you were talking about InfiniBand, sorry. MAAS currently only models Ethernet interfaces, so IB cannot be fully supported, unless you can PXE boot from a non-IB interface and run a script post-deployment to configure IB
<firl> I can do that
<firl> is there a way to do a post-deployment script during commissioning?
<firl> every host has, 1 pxe net, 1 ipmi net, a 20gb bonded interface, and a dual 54 mellanox port card
<mpontillo> firl: yes, on the settings page you can upload a custom commissioning script. but doing so may not help since your IB interfaces won't have 6-byte MAC addresses and it's not likely that the MAAS commissioning script will do anything with them. if you're okay with MAAS not knowing about your IB devices, that would be easier (though undesirable for other
<mpontillo> reasons)
<wililupy> firl: When I did this, I had the power control set to my DLI PDU to manage power up/down/status since there is no power control on mellanox switches.
<firl> ya
<wililupy> You also need to set PXE as default boot. and set a tag up in MAAS for the serial console so that you can manage it:
<firl> ya that’s already all configured
<firl> idrac technically but ya
<wililupy> maas admin tags create name=mellanox-sn2700 kernel_opts="console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8"
<firl> wililupy mpontillo: so comissioning is one thing, what about deployment when I deploy a node how do I have a 3rd party script run to init the interfaces ?
<firl> so that I can have juju use it
<mpontillo> firl: I would do that with a custom curtin_userdata script (found in /etc/maas)
<firl> ok, I will digest this. It might be a few weeks before I will have time to do something that in depth
<mpontillo> firl: sure. sorry, I meant /etc/maas/preseeds -- and you can have more specific files in there if you want, such as "curtin_userdata_amd64_generic_xenial_myhostname" which would match Xenial deployments [with a generic kernel] to AMD64 machines, where the hostname is "myhostname"
<mpontillo> firl: you should be able to leave off the [_X] pieces if you want to write a more generic preseed YAML
<firl> nice, yeah I can do a bash script check to see if the device exists on the system
<firl> the hangup for juju to be able to use it originally was that it required post configuration and juju wouldn’t recognize it because it was running before the post configuration could go
<firl> so I think this could work, not easily managed in a gui, but still work quite nicely
<mpontillo> firl: yeah, most people just use the GUI for the initial setup and then automate everything from there AIUI
<firl> ya
<firl> for the people I need to hand off to, gui’s are easier to understand hah
<mpontillo> firl: we do have a facility for custom drivers as well (drivers.yaml) but there is a bug where it doesn't work properly in MAAS 2.1 which has been fixed in MAAS 2.2, and it is only for deployment, not commissioning. it can identify hardware by PCI ID and add a custom repo with a DKMS module
<firl> oooo
<mpontillo> firl: other issue with doing it that way is the movement away from DKMS and toward UEFI boot with signed kernels
<firl> yeah, I have bios boot for everything because it is more supported
<firl> changing the bios on the 50 machines I help manage is a pain
<kklimonda> I've been seeing this issue randomly over the last few deployments: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673204 - is there something I can do to debug it further?
<kklimonda> wow, I just read the code that is failing
#maas 2017-03-16
<hardys> #openstack
<Guest81200> hi
<Guest81200> hello ther
<Guest81200> there
<pmatulis> hello
<thetrav> hello
<Guest81200> I just have a question
<Guest81200> i need to implement a service
<Guest81200> new service with openstack
<Guest81200> bot i realy don't understand how JUJU can heolpme
<Guest81200> I have been created  a BareMetal as a service
<Guest81200> with MaaS
<Guest81200> but I can't understand for example if it's necesary to deploy juju for that
<Guest81200> or if juju can helpme with containers
<Guest81200> ...
<thetrav> MaaS can give you servers with Ubuntu installed on them
<thetrav> "bare metal"
<Guest81200> ok
<thetrav> JuJu is a larger beast, that can install software on top of those servers
<thetrav> that software is packaged up into "charms"
<thetrav> disclaimer: I have not used JuJu
<thetrav> Openstack is software
<Guest81200> ok sooo with maas i can get servers (elastic from the metal) and with juju i can install under the servers all type of software allowed
<thetrav> the word elastic doesn't mean much to me in that context
<Guest81200> thats right
<thetrav> if you're looking to deploy openstack, you probably are looking to let your users spin up their own VMs
<thetrav> not so much to allow them to take control of entire servers (physical hardware)
<thetrav> what I would expect is that you use something like MaaS to manage your fleet of hardware, then JuJu to manage the deployment of openstack, which will contain a hypervisor and all the control software to allow users to make the hypervisor do stuff for them
<Guest81200> mmm no this service will allow the user to get dedicated server in a BareMetal way with MAAS an JUJU
<Guest81200> that will be the limit of the user
<Guest81200> im traying to implement a service of BareMetal with MAAS for users, but that is gonna be like a VIP service
<Guest81200> dedicated server with that technology
<thetrav> if you just want to provide bare metal, you can do that without JuJu
<Guest81200> ok
<thetrav> at my last job I used MaaS without juju
<thetrav> I was the only user of MaaS though
<thetrav> I had a lot of trouble getting https to work for the web UI
<Guest81200> was difficult the support while you operate the service?
<thetrav> I don't understand your question
<thetrav> I had no engagement with canonical support staff...?
<Guest81200> what i try to say was, if the implementation and operation of the service is complicated
<Guest81200> for you
<Guest81200> in your own experience
<thetrav> oh ok
<thetrav> that is a tricky one to answer
<Guest81200> jajaja
<thetrav> When implementing MaaS I did not have an infrastructure background
<Guest81200> oh
<thetrav> I am a software developer
<thetrav> So there was a lot for me to learn, and I made a lot of mistakes
<thetrav> Hard to tell if it's because the product is complicated, or if I just didn't know enough
<thetrav> Once i learned it all it made a lot of sense
<Guest81200> ok
<Guest81200> thanks for your help !
<Guest81200> it was a great to know your opinion
<thetrav> no worries
<thetrav> oh
<thetrav> other thing to note is that this time zone doesn't often have many people in the chat room
<thetrav> I found it pretty hard to ask anyone questions about how to MaaS properly
<Guest81200> oh
<Guest81200> ok so at what time it's better to be hear?
<Guest81200> *here
<thetrav> dunno... I think the devs are in UK
<ybaumy> is there a way to logon to a failed commission machine
<ybaumy> i need to debug
<ybaumy> i tried ubuntu/ubuntu
<ybaumy> does this even work
<ybaumy> anyone here? before i search myself to death
<ybaumy> i tried uncommenting /etc/maas/preseeds/enlist_userdata
<ybaumy> and then ubuntu/ubuntu again
<ybaumy> but that doesnt work
<mup> Bug #1613439 changed: [2.0 RC4] failure to access ephemeral image during deployment - iscsistart: initiator reported error (11 - iSCSI PDU timed out) <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 2.0:Invalid> <MAAS trunk:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613439>
<mup> Bug #1666719 changed: [2.1.3] A node enlistment fails to contact metadata service <MAAS:Invalid by mpontillo> <MAAS 2.1:Fix Released by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666719>
<ybaumy> how can i debug a failed commission machine?
<brendand> ybaumy, if using a recent version of maas, start by checking for /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<hostname>/
<ybaumy> brendand: too bad there is nothing logged there. it fails before it starts to log with rsyslog
<ybaumy> thats my problem
<ybaumy> i need to logon to the machine somehow
<ybaumy> i setup a test VM with the same networks and everything is working
<ybaumy> so it cannot be networking related as far as i can see
<ybaumy> the strang thing is on default network in maas the commissioning works
<ybaumy> strange
<ybaumy> can i capture screen output in vmware somehow?
<ybaumy> from the console
<ybaumy> it says reached target network so this is working
<ybaumy> but then nothing
<ybaumy> i could also read that no datasource found
<ybaumy> what datasource is meant there? local or internet?
<ybaumy> if local which one
<ybaumy> if internet then the test that was successfull was failed in the end?
<mup> Bug #1673377 opened: [2.2, Hardware Test] Add test for NTP connectivity <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673377>
<mup> Bug #1673378 opened: [2.2, Hardware Test] Add test for NTP connectivity <hardware-testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673378>
<DesktopMan> what configuration is wrong if a deployed node doesn't have internet access while the maas server does?
<DesktopMan> apt works but nothing else. does maas only supply repository access?
<ybaumy> DesktopMan: if apt works you probably have set a apt proxy
<DesktopMan> I didn't manually but I guess maas does automatically
<ybaumy> DesktopMan: have you succesfully setup a node in this subnet with internet access before or is it the same as the maas default network?
<DesktopMan> default. so I guess I need to do more
<ybaumy> DesktopMan: if so . have you set subnet gateway and dns server?
<DesktopMan> does the maas server do nat by default? or do I need to set that up
<ybaumy> DesktopMan: i dont think so
<ybaumy> DesktopMan: i setup nat on my asa firewall
<ybaumy> DesktopMan: but now im using internal ntp and apt proxy and everything working
<DesktopMan> how does maas compare with openstack ironic? trying to figure out pros/cons
<ybaumy> i use maas to deploy openstack on top of it
<DesktopMan> with juju or something else? or did you install openstack manually after deploying from maas
<ybaumy> yes i use juju
<ybaumy> vmware + maas + juju + openstack
<DesktopMan> right. do you run the juju controller on the same host as the maas controller? wondering if I should split them
<ybaumy> no. i setup juju controllers on different vm's
<DesktopMan> right
<DesktopMan> why do you have multiple juju controllers? lots of hardware?
<ybaumy> i have 3 datacenter setup. so i deploy the controllers to each datacenter
<DesktopMan> makes sense
<DesktopMan> have you looked at Fuel at all?
<DesktopMan> wondering how it stacks up to maas+juju
<ybaumy> havent yet
<ybaumy> im still dreaming the dream that i can setup everything with this... but there are always problems
<DesktopMan> hehe
<ybaumy> its still a POC
<ybaumy> and i have time
<ybaumy> else i would have switched to suse cloud 7 or redhat already
<DesktopMan> yeah we're also just doing exploratory testing right now
<ybaumy> right now im having trouble with commissioning hosts on another subnet. there is no way to troubleshoot this. which is really annoying
<ybaumy> or at least i dont know the way
<cnf> morning
<strauss_> how can I set debugging on for seperate components?
<strauss_> for e.g: IPMI? where is the IPMI config for or before power on?
<roaksoax> strauss_: there is, but it only tells the machine to PXE boot
<strauss_> I know. it powers on my machine but stuck in provisioning state
<strauss_> I want to use IPMI to set next boot PXE in ILO
<strauss_> so how is the workflow defined? I select action commision node. IPMI powers on node pxe and get bootimage. I more detailed IPMI config
<mup> Bug #1673433 opened: [2.2b3] MAAS reports DHCP is running but it is not <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673433>
<ybaumy> is there a problem with vm's and multiple subnets
<ybaumy> i have 4 subnets. all on different vlans
<ybaumy> on the default interface of the maas server the commissioning works
<ybaumy> on all others it doesnt
<ybaumy> but the interfaces are untagged all
<ybaumy> im getting dhcp packets
<ybaumy> which is nice ... the vm boots up but then cloud-init fails with data source missing
<ybaumy> but i cannot read the output from the console because its too fast. there is no rsyslog logging yet because its in a too early stage
<ybaumy> does fabric-0 untagged need to speak with fabric-1 untagged for example during the installation?
<mup> Bug #1673525 opened: Boot from SSD in AHCI mode fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673525>
<pmatulis> roaksoax, can you update the mailing list in the topic please - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maas-devel
<ybaumy> so i installed a second rack controller added the subnet there now commissioning works
<ybaumy> the question is do i have to install a rack controller for every subnet now
<mup> Bug #1673598 opened: [2.1+] "boot_disk" for machine over API is return "null" <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673598>
<derekcat> Hey, anyone around?
<derekcat> >_<
<andrew-ii> I'm here, but not likely helpfully so. (I have a wierd problem where I can't establish SSL with cloud-images.ubuntu.com unless I deploy it twice
<andrew-ii> I'm kinda starting to think SuperMicro just has lousy network cards
<derekcat> Oh weird..
<derekcat> Yeah..  Something I did at some point seems to have changed to prevent me from releasing/erasing a node that was doing the lifecycle fine before..
<derekcat> Haven't noticed anything like that with our SuperMicro machines, but we're using a big mix of different cards so I'm not even sure which ones are the onboards at the moment.
<derekcat> Yeah, nothing related to this seems to be working...  Can't properly release, commission, or deploy..
<derekcat> no useful error messages, other than maybe: provisioningserver.utils.services: [critical] mDNS observation process failed
<derekcat> But I can't find anything about it [comes up after the node has PXE booted from MAAS, and the node's console it filled with cloud-init messages about handlers.py[WARNING] failed posting event
<roaksoax> derekcat: check that /etc/maas/rackd.conf is notpointint to localhost, but rather, an IP address the machine you deploying can reach to
<derekcat> roaksoax: yep, the maas_url is pointed at my VIP
<andrew-ii> I have a simple setup where my region controller is also my rack controller. It's currently telling me that it is "Missing connections to 1 region controller(s)." even though its the same machine
<andrew-ii> Is that likely related to what's going on with https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1660182 ?
<andrew-ii> Does it never attempt to reconnect? (Logs have to go back more than a day where there seems to be an issue.)
<roaksoax> andrew-ii: i believe that's fixed in 2.2
<andrew-ii> I'm on 2.1.3 - if I'm mostly just experimenting, would it be a good idea to switch to next? Or should I just ignore that error?
<roaksoax> andrew-ii: restart maas-rackd and/or maas-regiond too if needed
<roaksoax> andrew-ii: after the fix in 2.2 we have not seen the error so, we just need to make sure it is the case before we backport
<andrew-ii> roaksoax: Oh of course, one moment...
<andrew-ii> roaksoax: I should have realized that would fix it. `systemctl restart maas-rackd` did it.
<roaksoax> cool
#maas 2017-03-17
<mup> Bug #1673634 opened: [2.2] Spurious test failure: test__handles_missing_system_handler_on_notification <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673634>
<derekcat> Ok FYI, figured it out....  Something [MAAS?] mangled or failed to restore the node's UEFI settings to PXE boot once it was released, and thus it was just booting to the installed/deployed OS but with cloud-init messages all over and confusing me.
<eduard> Hi, can somebody help me with the open stack install... i have a problem when i run JUJU_BOOTSTRAP_TO=------- openstack-install
<eduard> it's my log:
<eduard> [ERROR: 03-16 20:31:20, gui.py:269] A fatal error has occurred: Problem with juju bootstrap.  [ERROR: 03-16 20:31:20, gui.py:270] Problem with juju bootstrap. Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/concurrent/futures/thread.py", line 54, in run     result = self.fn(*self.args, **self.kwargs)   File "/usr/share/openstack/cloudinstall/controllers/install/multi.py", line 146, in do_install     raise Exception("Prob
<mup> Bug #1673655 opened: deploy of a custom image failed  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673655>
<mup> Bug #1673655 changed: deploy of a custom image failed  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673655>
<mup> Bug #1673655 opened: deploy of a custom image failed  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673655>
<roaksoax> cd/win 6
<mup> Bug #1671839 changed: Improve how the ssh key is shown in the UI <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671839>
<mup> Bug #1673713 opened: django.db.utils.IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_staticipaddress_ip_key" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673713>
<ybaumy> i think i have found a bug
<ybaumy> when using maas with vmware sdb mostly gets the mbr then when using juju to deploy the VM doesnt boot
<ybaumy> because it expects the first hd
<ybaumy> it seems that scsi ids are not correctly read by maas or ubuntu
<cnf> maas won't let me assign a vlan on what it considers to be the default on a fabric
<cnf> and i seem unable to change the default...
<cnf> how do you deal with this?
<ybaumy> sorry i dont use vlans in maas since the tagging is on vmware side
<mup> Bug #1673724 opened: [2.2] MAAS sets the last disk (i.e. sdf) as the boot device, instead of the first (i.e. sda) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673724>
<mup> Bug #1673726 opened: scsi ids with vmware are not correctly used <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673726>
<ybaumy> hmm did somebody open up the same problem as i have with https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673724
<roaksoax> cnf: i dont fully understand what you wnt to do ?
<cnf> roaksoax: job called for my attention,. there :P
<cnf> roaksoax: so if i make a fabric, and add 3 VLAN's with subnets to it
<cnf> and i configure an interface on a machine
<cnf> it picks the 1st vlan
<cnf> i can add the other 2 vlans tagged, but it will not let me add the 1st one tagged, it seems
<ybaumy> cnf: hmm can it be that you can only have one vlan per fabric?
<roaksoax> cnf: you mean, you have:
<ybaumy> cnf: forget that
<roaksoax> fabric-0.untagged.subnet1
<roaksoax> fabric-0.vlanX.subnet1
<roaksoax> fabric-0.vlanY.subnet3
<roaksoax> and configuring interfaces
<roaksoax> that would be:
<cnf> roaksoax: no, there is no untagged traffic
<roaksoax> cnf: right, but your switchport has the management vlan set ? (which would be considered untagged, as you dont need ethX.<vlan> configured to receive traffic?)
<cnf> the switch doesn't allow untagged data
<cnf> on that port, anyway
<roaksoax> cnf: but you still have a management vlan no ?
<roaksoax> cnf: for example, switch port management vlan could be 10
<roaksoax> and you have tagged traffic on vlan 100 and vlan 200
<roaksoax> on the same switch port
<roaksoax> so effectively, you can access eth0 -> vlan10, management vlan
<roaksoax> eth0.100 -> tagged
<roaksoax> eth0.200 -> tagged
<cnf> no
<cnf> no untagged traffic on that switch
<cnf> management is on a different switch
<cnf> untagged traffic just gets blackholed
<cnf> roaksoax: and maas doesn't seem to like this :P
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> roaksoax: so maas expects there to be untagged traffic on a port?
<cnf> so i need to create a fake subnet, just to free the vlan on that port?
<cnf> why can't i pick which one is untagged, anyway?
<mup> Bug #1669833 opened: [2.2b3] Cannot add subnet via the WebUI <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669833>
<cnf> roaksoax: so even if my switch had an untagged  vlan, if that vlan was 4090, i'd have the same problem
<cnf> it picks the smallest one, and hard locks it on the interface
<cnf> (or i am doing something wrong)
<cnf> no, can't even make a fake "untagged" vlan, and assign it
<cnf> it locks to the lowest number vlan
<cnf> am I doing something wrong, or is this a bug?
<roaksoax> cnf: not really no
<roaksoax> cnf: eth0 -> unconfigured
<roaksoax> eth0 -> vlan10
<cnf> not really a bug, or not really doing something wrong?
<roaksoax> cnf: I can configure multiple vlans for 1 interface
<cnf> yes, but NOT the lowerst numbered one
<cnf> not tagged, anyway
<cnf> because maas seems to assume that is untagged
<cnf> i can add the other ones just fine
<cnf> so, i have vlans 2, 4011 and 4012
<cnf> when i connect an interface, maas puts it in vlan 2
<cnf> untagged
<cnf> i can now add tagged vlans 4011 and 4012 to that interface
<cnf> this works
<cnf> but i can not add vlan 2 to it, tagged
<cnf> it just won't let me
<cnf> it lets me click save, it just doesn't do anything
<roaksoax> cnf: so you have this:
<mup> Bug #1669833 changed: [2.2b3] Cannot add subnet via the WebUI <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669833>
<roaksoax> cnf: fabric-0 - untagged
<roaksoax>          - vlan2    - subnet1
<roaksoax>          - vlan4011 - subnet2
<roaksoax>          - vlan4012 - subnet3
<cnf> yes
<cnf> sent you a screenshot of it in pm
<cnf> has some public ranges, hence the pm
<roaksoax> and your interfaces look like:
<roaksoax> name      - Fabric   - VLAN     - Subnet       - IP Address
<roaksoax> --------------------------------------------------------------
<roaksoax> eth0      - fabric-0 - untagged - unconfigured - unconfigured
<roaksoax> eth0.2    - fabric-0 - untagged - vlan2        - Auto assign
<roaksoax> eth0.4011 - fabric-0 - untagged - vlan4011     - Auto assign
<roaksoax> eth0.4012 - fabric-0 - untagged - vlan4012     - Auto assign
<cnf> i don't know how to get it in that format :P  but the webui doesn't let me make eth0.2
<cnf> or maybe it just doesn't show it?
<roaksoax> cnf: hover over 'eth0'
<roaksoax> on the far right, there will be an icon for ' + <edit> <bin>'
<roaksoax> hover over the '+'
<roaksoax> click it
<cnf> roaksoax: i mean, it shows me eth0.4011 and eth.4012
<cnf> but NOT eth0.2
<cnf> yes
<cnf> it will not give me eth0.2
<cnf> i added 4011 and 4012 fine
<mup> Bug #1669833 opened: [2.2b3] Cannot add subnet via the WebUI <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669833>
<roaksoax> cnf: when you hit on the +
<roaksoax> doens't show you a drop down to select the VLAN interface ?
<cnf> it does
<cnf> i can pick vlan 2
<cnf> it lets me fill everything out
<cnf> it lets me click save
<cnf> and then it doesn't have that config
<cnf> it's just gone
<cnf> for vlan 2, the other ones work
<roaksoax> cnf: ohhh, so while you do that tail the logs? tail -f /var/log/maas/*.log
<roaksoax> there's a bug in 2.1 that it doens't surface errors on the UI
<roaksoax> but that's fixed on trunk now
<roaksoax> cnf: but fwiw: http://imgur.com/a/WSYlU
<roaksoax> http://imgur.com/a/unTlI
<cnf> you have a functional subnet on your untagged, though
<cnf> i was trying to fake that
<cnf> ith the fe80::/10
<cnf> my interface locks on vlan 2
<roaksoax> cnf: tail the logs
<roaksoax> cnf: if it allows you to add the other vlans, there's no reason why it shouldn;t allow you to add 2
<cnf> https://bpaste.net/show/5a06e31c1df2
<cnf> machine.create_vlan: {"vlan": ["A VLAN interface can only belong to a tagged VLAN."]}
<roaksoax> cnf: that's a weird and unuseful error
<roaksoax> cnf: try deleting vlan2
<roaksoax> re-adding it again
<roaksoax> and see what happens
<cnf> http://imgur.com/a/67JHS
<roaksoax> cnf: also, fwiw, I just create a new fabric, without any vlans whatsoever and I was able to configure the interface appropriately
<cnf> as you can see, the VLAN field is grayed out
<cnf> i have no choice as to what vlan is "untagged" on it
<roaksoax> cnf: ohh, istead of editing the physical interface
<roaksoax> cnf: click on the "+" sign
<cnf> yeah, but i can't
<cnf> it thinks vlan 2 is untagged, so it won't let me add it
<roaksoax> yes
<roaksoax> that;s the problem
<cnf> so i don't know how to fix this
<roaksoax> Go to the 'Subnets' tag
<roaksoax> cnf: click on tour vlan 2
<roaksoax> what's teh VID?
<cnf> shit, i deleted a wrong interface
<cnf> and i don't know the MAC
<roaksoax> did you delete the PXE interface ?
<roaksoax> if not, just re-commission the machine
<cnf> yes, i did :P
<roaksoax> cnf: any, it is fairly simple to fix
<roaksoax> go to vlan2
<roaksoax> switch the VID back to 9
<roaksoax> 0
<roaksoax> swithc the name
<roaksoax> back to 'default vlan'
<roaksoax> then add a new vlan2
<roaksoax> and problem solved
<cnf> so it sees the very 1st one added as "default" ?
<roaksoax> cnf: every single time you add a fabric an 'untagged' vlan will be create
<roaksoax> that will always be the "physical link" vlan , so to speak
<cnf> oh, and I probably edited that one, because there isn't one for me
<cnf> ok, unexpected...
<cnf> roaksoax: that does seem to work, thanks!
<cnf> i'm going to grab lunch, and let that one machine add itself again
<cnf> bbiab \o
<cnf> roaksoax: btw, i consider this a bug, it assumes the untagged vlan is the same on every port
<cnf> (this is why we don't do untagged traffic on trunk ports, btw :P )
<roaksoax> cnf: actually it is not a bug. It's specifically designed to be that way
<roaksoax> cnf: while you may be blocking a vlan on the swithc, the underlying physical interface is sitll connected to the switch
<cnf> roaksoax: it is, but port 1 on switch a can have vlan 10 untagged, and port 2 can have vlan 20 untagged
<cnf> maas can't deal with this
<roaksoax> cnf: that's by design
<roaksoax> for good or bad :/
<cnf> hmm
<roaksoax> cnf: you should file a bug about that, maybe we can change's the decision maker's mind on this :P
<cnf> where would I file this bug?
<roaksoax> cnf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<roaksoax> fwiw, when we initially implemented the suport for vlans
<roaksoax> we allowed to deal with that use case
<roaksoax> but we had to remove it
<cnf> "had to" ?
<cnf> roaksoax: so it doesn't affect me too much, because we keep untagged traffic off of our trunks, anyway, but it sure bit me in the rear there :P
<cnf> on a different question
<cnf> when i add a machine, the root partition gets created with LVM
<cnf> which is cool
<cnf> but about half the time, it uses sdb to create the root
<cnf> which isn't cool :P
<cnf> when i delete it from sdb, i can't manually configure lvm on  sda
<cnf> so now half my nodes have lvm, and have do not
<roaksoax> cnf: you should be able to recreate your lvm just fine
<roaksoax> on sda
<cnf> hmm, i don't see the options
<cnf> let me look again
<roaksoax> unver "available disks and partitions"
<roaksoax> there should be a button for "Create volume group"
<cnf> oh, so there is
<cnf> roaksoax: yep, i was just blind :P
<roaksoax> :)
<vogelc> Question to the group.  How is it suggested to setup DHCP forwarding on a switch to multiple rack controllers? use a vip for the controllers or use a broadcast address for forwarding?
<cnf> are there separate install methods for the maas cli?
<roaksoax> vogelc: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/devel/en/installconfig-network-dhcp#dhcp-relay
<roaksoax> 2.2+ only though
<vogelc> roaksoax: we tried dhcp relay and it was strange.  when a node would be deployed it would set the network interface to the network the DHCP server was on not the network we had the relay on.  Strangely it would give it the correct IP.
<vogelc> roaksoax: so what we are doing now is putting all the subnets in the same fabric.
<roaksoax> vogelc: that's expected
<roaksoax> isc-dhcp.network1 ---- dhcp-relay ---- machine would dhcp from network1
<cnf> ah HP slow boot...
<cnf> so much fun during maas debugging...
<cnf> uhm
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> should maas not add interface routes for interfaces?
<cnf> k this is confusing
<cnf> i have a non-working network setup from a maas deploy
<cnf> roaksoax: so it seems the interface isn't brought up properly if you don't configure the untagged interface
<cnf> i had to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<cnf> and add "auto <nicname>" to it
<roaksoax> cnf: maas <user> machine get-curtin-config <system-id> would tell me the config
<cnf> and ifdown, and ifup said interface
<cnf> yeah, i don't have a working maas cli atm
<cnf> let me see how that works
<cnf> hmm, login isn't working
<cnf> ok
<mup> Bug #1673791 opened: [2.2b3] Running a full test suite leaves machines as Testing <hardware-testing> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673791>
<cnf> pasted it in pm roaksoax
<cnf> there was no entry for enp3s0f0 in /etc/network/interfaces, so none of the vlan devices came up
<SARAH__> Hello guys, can anyone help me? Im having some issues with my MaaS server
<pmatulis> SARAH__, ask and see
<SARAH__> I have a raw image that I want to import with maas, but I just couldnt find a way to do so
<roaksoax> SARAH__: is this an ubuntu image ?
<SARAH__> it's a debian mage
<SARAH__> image
<roaksoax> SARAH__: maas admin boot-resources create name=custom1 title=”Ubuntu Custom Image” architecture=amd64/generic content@=/home/ubuntu/ubuntu-custom-root-tgz
<roaksoax> simthing like that
<roaksoax> SARAH__: by raw, you mean it is a ddtgz ?
<SARAH__> I get an error when I try to do that command, it's somehow missing
<roaksoax> maas admin boot-resources create name=custom1 title="Custom Image" architecture=amd64/generic content@=/path/to/image
<roaksoax> maas admin boot-resources create name=custom1 title="Custom Image" architecture=amd64/generic content@=/path/to/image filetype=ddtgz
<roaksoax> for example
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> roaksoax: other machine, some interfaces up, some not
<cnf> and an ifdown / ifup of the raw interface fixes it
<cnf> o,O
<Abir> why is my ''rack-controller'' not connected to the region and how do I fix it ?
<pmatulis> Abir, restart it?
<Abir> I tried that, nothing
<pmatulis> Abir, command used?
<Abir> I restarted the whole server ...
<pmatulis> Abi...
<mup> Bug #1646160 changed: [2.1] Device discovery UI does not have a loading state <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646160>
<jianghuaw_> hi, is there any way to disable DHCP on a specific network/interface? I setup both Region and rack controller in the same host.
<jianghuaw_> the host has eth0 connect to the external network. It shouldn't enable DHCP on external network.
<jianghuaw_> Any idea?
<roaksoax> jianghuaw_: you cannot enabled/disable dhcp on an interface
<roaksoax> you enable/disable dhcp on a vlan
<roaksoax> so if you have a rack controller interface connected to a vlanx (for example, untagged), and you enable DHCP on the "untagged" vlan
<roaksoax> you are telling maas that dhcp is to be provided in that VLAN
<jianghuaw_> roaksoax, thanks for the response. oh. I see. I have two interfaces connected to two untagged vlan. I should be able to disable dhcp on the one which is connected to external.
<jianghuaw_> correct?
<roaksoax> jianghuaw_: if you have 1 machine, with 2 interfaces connected to the same broadcast domain, without a bond, that seems like is likely to break other things than just doing dhcp on both interfaces
<jianghuaw_> they are two isolated network. not in the same broadcast domain.
<roaksoax> jianghuaw_: then it is strnage that they are in the same vlan
<roaksoax> jianghuaw_: for example, if you enable dhcp on fabric-0.untagged
<roaksoax> and you have a rack controller on eth0.fabric-0.untagged  and eth1.fabric-0.untagged
<roaksoax> that means you have two interfaces on the same vlan
<jianghuaw_> Ah acutally they belong to different Fabric.
<roaksoax> jianghuaw_: right... so the way it works is just maas would enable dhcp against those interfaces in the vlan you are enabling
<jianghuaw_> roaksoax, indeed. Thanks.
<David_Orange> Hi, is there any way to get node interfaces using python-libmass ?
<roaksoax> David_Orange: not yet, but we are working on it!
<brendand> David_Orange, objects in libmaas have a _data attribute which is not really *meant* to be used, but it's probably there, with the caveat that 'private' attributes are highly liable to change
<David_Orange> roaksoax: thanks for your answer. I take a look to the code, of the machine class, but i can not figure how to add this set
<David_Orange> roaksoax: thks for this clue, i will check if it can be enought for now
<David_Orange> roaksoax: thx, it is enough for me. I suppose _data is the raw response from the api ?
<roaksoax> David_Orange: yes, that's the raw response
<stormmore> anyone seen kiko lately?
<roaksoax> David_Orange: i.e. machine = client.machines.get(system_id="an8xxy")
<roaksoax> machine._data["interface_set"]
<roaksoax> stormmore: he's probably traveling lately
<stormmore> ah no problem :)
<David_Orange> roaksoax: yeah, get it. Thx
<stormmore> updated the bug for him :)
<zeestrat> Hey MAAS folks, has there been any thoughts about the possibility of easily/automatically adding A records for the power addresses of machines?
<mup> Bug #1673854 opened: Commissioning selects wrong boot drive on 3-disk KVM <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673854>
<catbus1> maas 2.1 cli login returns: Expected application/json, got: text/html; charset=utf-8
<catbus1> either I manually copied and pasted the api key or followed https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-cli to provide the key through a file.
#maas 2017-03-18
<mup> Bug #1673916 opened: [2.2b3] mDNS observer traceback <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673916>
<mup> Bug #1673987 opened: [2.2 beta3]  Servers are failing to deploy - Times out after PXE installation - cloud-init[1563]: Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come! <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673987>
<mup> Bug #1674030 opened: [2.2] AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'subnet_id' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674030>
#maas 2017-03-19
<jianghuaw> hi, can we use MAAS to manage the VMs created on XenServer?
<jianghuaw> I'm planning to deployment OpenStack by using XenServer+MAAS+JUJU.
<jianghuaw> But I'm not sure if the VMs can be managed by MAAS.
<jianghuaw> What I hope to do do is: 1). boot several VMs(from xenserver) 2). use maas to commission them; and then 3) use them in juju to deploy OpenStack services.
<jianghuaw> Can it work? Thanks in advance for any input.
<ybaumy> xen is not supported IMO
<ybaumy> i dont see it in powertypes
<jianghuaw> ybaumy, yes, xen is not in powertypes. Can we make the VMs just as baremetal? Manually power on/off the VMs; only let MAAS to bootstrap VMs.
<jianghuaw> and let JUJU to use these VMs?
<ybaumy> you could try manual. add the mac address and then add the node
<ybaumy> but i dont know much more about it
<ybaumy> im using vmware
<jianghuaw> ybaumy, how are you using VMware with MAAS?
<ybaumy> the same as you inted to use it with xen
<ybaumy> add vcenter nodes + maas commission + juju deploy
<jianghuaw> does it work well?
<ybaumy> well there is a bug with disk boot order but besides that yes it works well
<jianghuaw> I'm glad to know of it. Thanks.
<jianghuaw> I will test it with xen on tomorrow.
<ybaumy> but i have to say .. i dont use it in production yet. so be careful
<ybaumy> :D
<jianghuaw> I see. Anyway I got more confidence. Thanks.
<ybaumy> another thing. you cannot add chassis vcenter from maas. you have to use commandline. just a tip if you move that way
<ybaumy> protocol must be https+unverfied if you dont have a valid ssl cert
<jianghuaw> thanks for the tips.
<jianghuaw> how did you resolve the disk boot order issue or any workaround?
<ybaumy> that was one thing i searched myself to death.
<ybaumy> well i add one disk to commission currently
<ybaumy> and then add the second and third disks for the ceph-osd nodes afterwards
<jianghuaw> ok. I will follow the same way:-)
<ybaumy> once the nodes are ready you can modify disks
<ybaumy> i hope devs will fix that soon
<jianghuaw> Have you filed a bug?
<ybaumy> yes and another guy
<jianghuaw> Do you have the bug# at the moment?
<ybaumy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1673726 https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1673724
<ybaumy> the second from the other guy descibes it better i guess
<jianghuaw> cool. Thanks for the sharing.
<ybaumy> i thought it is scsi id related
<ybaumy> because i have always trouble with ids in SUSE
<jianghuaw> :-)
<mup> Bug #1674127 opened: delete_authorisation_token is a POST <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674127>
#maas 2018-03-12
<mup> Bug #1755043 changed: MAAS first run config should give an example with multiple forwarders <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755043>
<mup> Bug #1755043 opened: MAAS first run config should give an example with multiple forwarders <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755043>
<mup> Bug #1755060 opened: [2.3] Cannot download multiple test results with API/CLI client <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755060>
#maas 2018-03-13
<sthussey> a question on 3rd party driver support in MaaS 2.3 - in the third_party_driver.py file it says the drivers described in drivers.yaml only work for Debian installer, not fastpath. Is this accurate? It looks like in the curtin_userdata there is a section of commands for 3rd party drivers.
<mup> Bug # changed: 1388460, 1706438, 1706763, 1713094, 1722607, 1734798, 1739761, 1741165, 1743966, 1747928, 1748569, 1748570, 1749017, 1749021, 1749246, 1749281, 1749757, 1749782, 1749812, 1749863, 1749867, 1749871, 1749874, 1749877, 1750007, 1750015, 1750020, 1750092, 1750160, 1751896, 1751898,
<mup> 1751900, 1751906, 1751907, 1751938, 1751940, 1751942, 1751946, 1752616, 1754012
<mup> Bug # opened: 1388460, 1706438, 1706763, 1713094, 1722607, 1734798, 1739761, 1741165, 1743966, 1747928, 1748569, 1748570, 1749017, 1749021, 1749246, 1749281, 1749757, 1749782, 1749812, 1749863, 1749867, 1749871, 1749874, 1749877, 1750007, 1750015, 1750020, 1750092, 1750160, 1751896, 1751898,
<mup> 1751900, 1751906, 1751907, 1751938, 1751940, 1751942, 1751946, 1752616, 1754012
<mup> Bug # changed: 1388460, 1706438, 1706763, 1713094, 1722607, 1734798, 1739761, 1741165, 1743966, 1747928, 1748569, 1748570, 1749017, 1749021, 1749246, 1749281, 1749757, 1749782, 1749812, 1749863, 1749867, 1749871, 1749874, 1749877, 1750007, 1750015, 1750020, 1750092, 1750160, 1751896, 1751898,
<mup> 1751900, 1751906, 1751907, 1751938, 1751940, 1751942, 1751946, 1752616, 1754012
<sthussey> I asked last night, but disconnected before I saw a response. On MaaS 2.3, is the 3rd party driver support from drivers.yaml available w/ the curtin installer? curtin_userdata made it appear that it was, but the comments in the python said only works for d-i
<roaksoax> sthussey: it should work for curtin installer
<roaksoax> sthussey: see /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata
<sthussey> Okay, thanks. I thought it would work, but the Python comment confused me. Thanks
<Braven36> Good Day
<Braven36> I am having an issue. On the MAAS webui I am getting MAAS is Starting. Please try again in a few second
<roaksoax> Braven36: and it never comes up ?
<Braven36> roaksoax: No
<roaksoax> Braven36: check the logs /var/log/maas/regiond.log
<roaksoax> and see if there's any tracebacks
<Braven36> RoakSoax: Let me check
<Braven36> RoakSoax: AssertionError: The secret stored in the database does not match the secret stored on the filesystem at /var/lib/maas/secret. Please investigate. I guess I need to resync the Serect
<roaksoax> Braven36: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/maas/secret && sudo service maas-regiond restart
<roaksoax> Braven36: also, sudo maas-rackd restart
<roaksoax> Braven36: also, sudo service maas-rackd restart
<Braven36> roaksoax: That service is not the server. I am running an older version of maas
<roaksoax> Braven36: what version of maas is it ?
<Braven36> MAAS Version 1.9.5+bzr4599-0ubuntu1 (14.04.3)
<roaksoax> Braven36: then just restart the services ?
<Braven36> RoakSoax: One sec
<Braven36> RoakSoax: Is there an updated version of Maas that will run 14.04
<roaksoax> Braven36: nope, the last supported version on 14.04 is 1.9
<Braven36> roaksoax: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cfPv2jKC4C/
<roaksoax> Braven36: i would remove that file and restart
<Braven36> roaksoax: Delete secret file and restart
<roaksoax> Braven36: yes, restart both the region upstart job and the rack upstart job
<Braven36> roaksoax: what version python should I be running
<roaksoax> Braven36: 1.9 is only py2, in fact trusty defaults to py2
<Braven36> roaksoax: I am still getting 503 error reqion-controller
<roaksoax> Braven36: strange. Is there any way this happened ? e.g. did it just started happening? fresh install ?
<catbus> Hi, what's the ssh login username for centos deployment
<roaksoax> catbus: centos
<catbus> roaksoax: thank you.
<catbus> centos deployment failed after 40 minutes timeout. I will try again after centos images are re-imported.
<roaksoax> catbus: that probabky means it never booted onto the system post installation
<catbus> roaksoax: what could cause that?
<catbus> I should stick a console cable to find out
<roaksoax> catbus: could be that the bios is trying to boot from a disk where the installation is not available
<Mmike> Hello. Is there a reference of maas-cli in the documentation? Like, how to change a node/machine name, how to set power settings and so on? I'd prefer to see a list of all the options available
<Mmike> I can see that there is a reference for the API
<roaksoax> Mmike: the CLI is basically autogenerated from the API
<roaksoax> Mmike: so whats documented on the API should reflect the CLI unless there's a bug in the API docs
<roaksoax> catbus: since we dont really support custom storage for centos
<Mmike> roaksoax, I see, thnx.
<mup> Bug #1755587 opened: [2.3, UI] Can not change fabric value on subnet page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755587>
#maas 2018-03-14
<Hey__> can anyone point me to an article on how to use maas to deploy windows images?
<mup> Bug #1755807 opened: [2.4, b1, pod] Adding a pod via the API shouldn't require zone to be specifi <pod> <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755807>
<mup> Bug #1755815 opened: [2.4, b1] When creating a KVM pod with a tag (e.g. kvm), it doesn't automatically create the virtual tag <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755815>
<mup> Bug #1755829 opened: [2.4, UI, b1] Adding pods via UI is broken because of zone <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755829>
<mup> Bug #1633399 changed: [Device Discovery] Rename the action in the action button in Subnet details to Map <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633399>
<mup> Bug #1633469 changed: [Subnets page, DD] Add a warning message when Active subnet mapping is disabled <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633469>
<mup> Bug #1755903 opened: Non-terrestrial MAAS installations cannot integrate with NTP services <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755903>
<studentz> MAAS: after deploying a Ubuntu node I found the next error in the Nodes -> Status  tab "Node post-installation failure - 'cloudinit' running modules for config". I can shh to the node without problem. I can install  software but I cannot "ping" from inside the node.  Any help is more than welcome and How I can debug this error. Thanks.
#maas 2018-03-15
<mup> Bug #1735207 changed: [2.x] MAAS not adding mtu size change to dhcpd.conf <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Fix Released by mpontillo> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735207>
<tosaraja> We were struck by https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10234815/ in our host just a moment ago. What's the process of getting this fix into MAAS deployed 16.04 LTS images?
<mup> Bug #1756016 opened: enlisting and commissioning breaks when a node impi interface is on a different (but routable) network from the MAAS endpoint <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756016>
<mup> Bug #1756127 opened: api_url regexp wrong during enlist/commission <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756127>
<mup> Bug #1756181 opened: [2.4, b1] When creating or updating a KVM pod, it doesn't save tags. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756181>
#maas 2018-03-16
<mup> Bug #1756292 opened: [2.4, devenv] make doc builds all JS <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756292>
<mup> Bug #1756337 opened: kernel bug at fscache/operation.c <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756337>
<mup> Bug #1756337 changed: kernel bug at fscache/operation.c <MAAS:Invalid> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756337>
<mup> Bug #1650576 changed: [UI, FUJ] DNS forwarder: not clear you can add more than one from the description <papercut> <trivial> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650576>
<mup> Bug #1756341 opened: [2.4] Serialization errors in single region/rack <performance> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756341>
<mup> Bug #1756341 changed: [2.4] Serialization errors in single region/rack <performance> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756341>
<mup> Bug #1650576 opened: [UI, FUJ] DNS forwarder: not clear you can add more than one from the description <papercut> <trivial> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650576>
<mup> Bug #1650576 changed: [UI, FUJ] DNS forwarder: not clear you can add more than one from the description <papercut> <trivial> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650576>
<mup> Bug #1756341 opened: [2.4] Serialization errors in single region/rack <performance> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756341>
<mup> Bug #1404906 changed: kernel audit on hardlink creation when downloading images to cluster <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404906>
<mup> Bug #1756357 opened: [2.4] machine takes too long to request the squashfs <performance> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756357>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1455210, 1463555, 1475372, 1481277, 1481759, 1498600, 1499366, 1507435, 1511794, 1513789, 1515683, 1517221, 1528532, 1534013, 1535690, 1535705, 1536558,
<mup> 1537078, 1540528, 1556138, 1559711, 1559894, 1563483, 1565711, 1573072, 1575587, 1575590, 1576006, 1581155, 1581562, 1590887, 1619625, 1628729, 1631083
<mup> Bug #1756393 opened: maas-2.4.Alpah2 don't detecte node completely <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756393>
<mup> Bug # changed: 975472, 1330812, 1356585, 1359044, 1359275, 1359777, 1360182, 1361241, 1361590, 1361704, 1361775, 1362898, 1364257, 1371652, 1373034, 1374124, 1375845, 1376305, 1379027, 1495845
<mup> Bug #975472 changed: add high level design document(s) <doc> <rls-p-tracking> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/975472>
<mup> Bug #1361241 changed: maas automatic upgrade prompts for action due to change in /etc/maas/maas_local_settings.py <MAAS:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361241>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1282815, 1290212, 1303324, 1312085, 1321417, 1333595, 1348341, 1353505, 1429847, 1459866, 1472116, 1485120, 1486489, 1511894, 1533107, 1537789,
<mup> 1570633, 1571091, 1577976, 1598364, 1624693, 1625910, 1631061, 1631403, 1656091, 1673204, 1703231, 1705518, 1714535, 1718046, 1724252, 1727577
<mup> Bug #1756398 opened: Cannot set vlan dhcp_on to true (primary rack controller id not accepted) <uosci> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756398>
<mup> Bug #1713795 changed: [1.9] Unable to install 14.04, shim.efi.signed renamed <sts> <verification-done> <verification-done-trusty> <MAAS:Fix Committed by andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713795>
<mup> Bug #1756427 opened: Image page does not keep custom images location <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756427>
#maas 2018-03-17
<hadrianweb> Good morning everybody!
<hadrianweb> Somebody tries to use maas commision over tagged vlan?, I can boot by PXE but after root mount DHCP is not on the same vlan so it can't get IP
<hadrianweb> Anybody knows if there are any solution?
#maas 2018-03-18
<mup> Bug #1756745 opened: Cannot change default domain <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756745>
#maas 2020-03-09
<mup> Bug #1862107 changed: Rack controller DNS does not forward queries to region controllers <MAAS:Invalid by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862107>
<mup> Bug #1862107 opened: Rack controller DNS does not forward queries to region controllers <MAAS:Invalid by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862107>
<mup> Bug #1862107 changed: Rack controller DNS does not forward queries to region controllers <MAAS:Invalid by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862107>
#maas 2020-03-10
<sergiomanso> Hi all! I'm new to MAAS and I'm trying to learn more about it. I've setup a Virtual MAAS using some kvm machines and I got a question regarding the enlistment process.
<sergiomanso> Is it mandatory for a machine to be powered off so it can be added to MAAS and then to be comissioned or not?
<mup> Bug #1866857 opened: MAAS not finding disks - HP DL360e <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866857>
<mup> Bug #1866857 changed: MAAS not finding disks - HP DL360e <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866857>
<mup> Bug #1866857 opened: MAAS not finding disks - HP DL360e <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866857>
#maas 2020-03-11
<mup> Bug #1857213 changed: RACK/REGION Controller inside LXD Container makes unable to boot the node <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857213>
<mup> Bug #1859240 changed: Mellanox ConnectX NICs UEFI PXE Boot disabled by default <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859240>
<mup> Bug #1857213 opened: RACK/REGION Controller inside LXD Container makes unable to boot the node <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857213>
<mup> Bug #1859240 opened: Mellanox ConnectX NICs UEFI PXE Boot disabled by default <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859240>
<mup> Bug #1857213 changed: RACK/REGION Controller inside LXD Container makes unable to boot the node <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857213>
<mup> Bug #1859240 changed: Mellanox ConnectX NICs UEFI PXE Boot disabled by default <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859240>
<mup> Bug #1859240 opened: Mellanox ConnectX NICs UEFI PXE Boot disabled by default <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859240>
<mup> Bug #1859240 changed: Mellanox ConnectX NICs UEFI PXE Boot disabled by default <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859240>
<mup> Bug #1859240 opened: Mellanox ConnectX NICs UEFI PXE Boot disabled by default <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859240>
<mup> Bug #1866967 opened: MAAS CLI does not work on python3.8 (focal) due to broken python-oauth <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866967>
<mup> Bug #1866967 changed: MAAS CLI does not work on python3.8 (focal) due to broken python-oauth <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866967>
<mup> Bug #1866967 opened: MAAS CLI does not work on python3.8 (focal) due to broken python-oauth <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866967>
<mup> Bug #1866967 changed: MAAS CLI does not work on python3.8 (focal) due to broken python-oauth <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866967>
<mup> Bug #1866967 opened: MAAS CLI does not work on python3.8 (focal) due to broken python-oauth <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866967>
<mup> Bug #1853047 opened: VLAN with the specified VID already exists error when updating the fabric attribute <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853047>
<mup> Bug #1853047 changed: VLAN with the specified VID already exists error when updating the fabric attribute <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853047>
<mup> Bug #1853047 opened: VLAN with the specified VID already exists error when updating the fabric attribute <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853047>
<mup> Bug #1853047 changed: VLAN with the specified VID already exists error when updating the fabric attribute <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853047>
<mup> Bug #1853047 opened: VLAN with the specified VID already exists error when updating the fabric attribute <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853047>
#maas 2020-03-12
<mup> Bug #1867159 opened: [SRU] MAAS 2.3.7 <maas (Ubuntu):New for adam-collard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867159>
<mup> Bug #1867159 changed: [SRU] MAAS 2.3.7 <maas (Ubuntu):New for adam-collard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867159>
<mup> Bug #1867159 opened: [SRU] MAAS 2.3.7 <maas (Ubuntu):New for adam-collard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867159>
<mup> Bug #1867182 opened: When under load, MAAS snap keeps restarting services <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.7:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867182>
<mup> Bug #1867222 opened: MAAS should support hostnames for BMC addresses <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867222>
<mup> Bug #1867222 changed: MAAS should support hostnames for BMC addresses <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867222>
#maas 2020-03-13
<mup> Bug #1867222 opened: MAAS should support hostnames for BMC addresses <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867222>
<mup> Bug #1867329 opened: Building master snap on non-amd64 failing to build node-sass <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867329>
<mup> Bug #1867350 opened: Race in packer build using vmware-esxi.json <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867350>
<mup> Bug #1867350 changed: Race in packer build using vmware-esxi.json <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867350>
<mup> Bug #1867350 opened: Race in packer build using vmware-esxi.json <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867350>
<mup> Bug #1867394 opened: Peer Proxy does not use provided authentication <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867394>
<mup> Bug #1867394 changed: Peer Proxy does not use provided authentication <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867394>
<mup> Bug #1867394 opened: Peer Proxy does not use provided authentication <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867394>
#maas 2020-03-15
<mup> Bug #1867487 opened: maas snap 2.7, excessive load, ram consumption inside lxd container <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867487>
<mup> Bug #1867487 changed: maas snap 2.7, excessive load, ram consumption inside lxd container <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867487>
<mup> Bug #1867487 opened: maas snap 2.7, excessive load, ram consumption inside lxd container <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867487>
<mup> Bug #1867487 changed: maas snap 2.7, excessive load, ram consumption inside lxd container <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867487>
<mup> Bug #1867487 opened: maas snap 2.7, excessive load, ram consumption inside lxd container <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867487>
